# Perdono



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2018)

Riflettevo sul senso del perdono che è stato approfondito più volte sia nel significato etimologico, sia nel senso di pacificazione, di abbandono del rancore.
Riflettevo invece come il legame affettivo si deformi più attraverso il perdono che attraverso l’offesa.
Perdonando si cerca un cambiamento nell’altro, la negazione di una parte di sé, il rinnegare il suo vissuto. 
Non solo, chi perdona ha aspettative di riconoscenza e amore di alta qualità in base alla magnanimità dimostrata.
C’è qualcosa di perverso in questo ed è forse la ragione per la quale chi ha perdonato sente riemergere periodicamente qualcosa di inquietante e amaro.
Percepisce che forse non c’è quella riconoscenza che gli sarebbe dovuta.


----------



## spleen (3 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Riflettevo sul senso del perdono che è stato approfondito più volte sia nel significato etimologico, sia nel senso di pacificazione, di abbandono del rancore.
> Riflettevo invece come il legame affettivo si deformi più attraverso il perdono che attraverso l’offesa.
> Perdonando si cerca un cambiamento nell’altro, la negazione di una parte di sé, il rinnegare il suo vissuto.
> Non solo, chi perdona ha aspettative di riconoscenza e amore di alta qualità in base alla magnanimità dimostrata.
> ...


Perchè il perdono è il bene da acquistare ma la moneta si chiama espiazione.
Ad avere una cosa gratis sorge sempre il dubbio che non valga nulla.


----------



## Lostris (3 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Riflettevo sul senso del perdono che è stato approfondito più volte sia nel significato etimologico, sia nel senso di pacificazione, di abbandono del rancore.
> Riflettevo invece come il legame affettivo si deformi più attraverso il perdono che attraverso l’offesa.
> Perdonando si cerca un cambiamento nell’altro, la negazione di una parte di sé, il rinnegare il suo vissuto.
> Non solo, chi perdona ha aspettative di riconoscenza e amore di alta qualità in base alla magnanimità dimostrata.
> ...


Chi intende il perdono come una cambiale in bianco da riscuotere, un credito, semplicemente non perdona.

Il perdono reale e profondo è disinteressato e un atto che _risolve.. _soprattutto per sé stessi.
Non un ricatto morale.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Perchè il perdono è il bene da acquistare ma la moneta si chiama espiazione.
> Ad avere una cosa gratis sorge sempre il dubbio che non valga nulla.


La gratuità è la base del pensiero cristiano. Ma è gratuità del dare, non dell’avere.
Chi dà il perdono li deve dare gratuitamente.
Chi lo riceve deve pagare.
E poi in ogni altro campo a ciò che è gratis è facile viene attribuito scarso valore.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Chi intende il perdono come una cambiale in bianco da riscuotere, un credito, semplicemente non perdona.
> 
> Il perdono reale e profondo è disinteressato e un atto che _risolve.. _soprattutto per sé stessi.
> Non un ricatto morale.


Io credo che questo perdono sia impossibile restando insieme.


----------



## Foglia (3 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Riflettevo sul senso del perdono che è stato approfondito più volte sia nel significato etimologico, sia nel senso di pacificazione, di abbandono del rancore.
> Riflettevo invece come il legame affettivo si deformi più attraverso il perdono che attraverso l’offesa.
> Perdonando si cerca un cambiamento nell’altro, la negazione di una parte di sé, il rinnegare il suo vissuto.
> Non solo, chi perdona ha aspettative di riconoscenza e amore di alta qualità in base alla magnanimità dimostrata.
> ...


Tu non pensi che si possa "perdonare" pur lasciando?

Ti lascio perché comunque non corrispondi più a ciò che voglio. Non di meno, perdono quello che mi hai fatto.
Secondo me non sono posizioni inconciliabili. Non è che devo trovarmi ancora insieme a te, nel momento in cui mi lascio alle spalle un tuo fatto.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Tu non pensi che si possa "perdonare" pur lasciando?
> 
> Ti lascio perché comunque non corrispondi più a ciò che voglio. Non di meno, perdono quello che mi hai fatto.
> Secondo me non sono posizioni inconciliabili. Non è che devo trovarmi ancora insieme a te, nel momento in cui mi lascio alle spalle un tuo fatto.


Io penso che si possa perdonare solo lasciando.
Ovviamente lo penso della soggettività e provvisorietà dei miei pensieri.


----------



## mistral (3 Febbraio 2018)

Io ho preso atto di non potere o avere interesse a perdonare.Mentitei se fingessi una magnanimità che nei riguardi di questo specifico caso non mi appartiene.
E poi,primis nessuno se na fa nulla della mia assoluzione.
Io ho semplicemente lasciato al suo posto un uomo che mi ha disperatamente chiesto di restare .Non ho perdonato,ho semplicemente concesso una grazia.
Non deve espiare per ringraziarmi ma deve espiare per tenere fede alle promesse di cambiamento che lui stesso ha spergiurato di voler mettere in pratica e che avrebbero fatto si che il meglio a venire si contrapponesse al peso del peggio passato.
Ogni sassolino colorato che si aggiunge ,si contrappone al peso della merda sull’altro piatto.
Forse la penso così perché non mi viene in mente nessun comportamento da parte sua che differisca da ciò che ha promesso e giuro che non ci avrei scommesso un centesimo.
E ci tengo a ripetere che parlo di promesse fatte da lui riguardo alla sua presa di coscienza sui pregressi comportamenti anche prima del tradimento e non di mie pretese o imposizioni.


----------



## MariLea (3 Febbraio 2018)

"Perdonare e dimenticare? Non sono Dio e non ho l’alzheimer "


Per quanto riguarda il tradimento, non credo c'entri niente il perdono, 
o si capisce il perché e sai comprendere e scusare il lato umano con pregi e difetti... o niente.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Io ho preso atto di non potere o avere interesse a perdonare.Mentitei se fingessi una magnanimità che nei riguardi di questo specifico caso non mi appartiene.
> E poi,primis nessuno se na fa nulla della mia assoluzione.
> Io ho semplicemente lasciato al suo posto un uomo che mi ha disperatamente chiesto di restare .Non ho perdonato,ho semplicemente concesso una grazia.
> Non deve espiare per ringraziarmi ma deve espiare per tenere fede alle promesse di cambiamento che lui stesso ha spergiurato di voler mettere in pratica e che avrebbero fatto si che il meglio a venire si contrapponesse al peso del peggio passato.
> ...


Di sua iniziativa, ma non ti pare che sia proprio quello di cui parlavo? “Perdonando si cerca un cambiamento nell’altro, la negazione di una parte di sé, il rinnegare il suo vissuto.”


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2018)

MariLea ha detto:


> "Perdonare e dimenticare? Non sono Dio e non ho l’alzheimer "
> 
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il tradimento, non credo c'entri niente il perdono,
> o si capisce il perché e sai comprendere e scusare il lato umano con pregi e difetti... o niente.


Questo di cui parli invece è una integrazione di tutto. Non è “Perdonando si cerca un cambiamento nell’altro, la negazione di una parte di sé, il rinnegare il suo vissuto.”


----------



## mistral (3 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Di sua iniziativa, ma non ti pare che sia proprio quello di cui parlavo? “Perdonando si cerca un cambiamento nell’altro, la negazione di una parte di sé, il rinnegare il suo vissuto.”


Perché rinnegare un suo vissuto?
Non perdono proprio perché  ho ben presente il suo vissuto e le motivazioni egoistiche che lo hanno spinto in quella direzione.
Lui non deve necessariamente rinnegare ,potrebbe semplicemente aver preso atto che pensava fosse amore e invece era un calesse.Avesse capito di  adorare il calesse ,non doveva nemmeno fare la fatica di cambiare nulla ,ci saliva sopra e spariva .
Puoi benissimo non rinnegare di aver fatto una cagata colossale che alla resa dei conti non ti ha portato nessun beneficio se non qualche fuoco fatuo durante .
A me è capitato di rinnegare qualcosa che potessi tornare indietro mai rifarei,e mi rifiuto di identificare il mio essere un quell’errore.
Mica un tradimento per forza di cose ti deve far capire che nel profondo sei un traditore ,potrebbe anche farti capire che quella melma non fa per te.
Ho letto  spesso anche qui di traditori occasionali che si sono resi conto del disagio dell’aver compiuto un gesto che ha restituito loro frustrazione..


----------



## mistral (3 Febbraio 2018)

E ovviamente parlo per me e non per mio marito.
Lui non so come se la smazza con se stesso,ad occhio maluccio.
Faccio un altro esempio,sono segno di terra non amo stare per aria.
Anni fa mi feci convincere che salire sulle catene del luna park potesse fare per me ,la mia  amica malata di adrenalina  insisteva perché le mancava una partner per prendere la coda  sospesa che poteva farle vincere il giro gratis..
Eppure lo sapevo che non era un genere di brivido che ricercavo o che mi dava particolari soddisfazioni.
Non sono mai più salita sulle catene ,al solo pensarci mi gira la testa e mi viene la nausea.
Avrei anche potuto scoprire che era la cosa più figa che potesse esistere ed iniziare una serie infinita di giri in giostra .
Quindi ,non perché ci sia salita quella volta significa che la mia natura emersa fosse quella del fenomeno da luna park.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> E ovviamente parlo per me e non per mio marito.
> Lui non so come se la smazza con se stesso,ad occhio maluccio.
> Faccio un altro esempio,sono segno di terra non amo stare per aria.
> Anni fa mi feci convincere che salire sulle catene del luna park potesse fare per me ,la mia  amica malata di adrenalina  insisteva perché le mancava una partner per prendere la coda  sospesa che poteva farle vincere il giro gratis..
> ...


La tua natura è farti convincere dalla amica per non farle vivere la frustrazione di non poter vivere quella esperienza.
Se non si individua in cosa consiste una esperienza non può che essere vista come estranea a sé.


----------



## mistral (3 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La tua natura è farti convincere dalla amica per non farle vivere la frustrazione di non poter vivere quella esperienza.
> Se non si individua in cosa consiste una esperienza non può che essere vista come estranea a sé.


Macché ,posso affermare di essere refrattaria al farmi convincere a fare qualsivoglia cosa .
Quella sera ho pensato di poter fare uno strappo alla regola ,è stato un compromesso con me stessa e non con l’amica che ha insistito come ha fatto per anni senza che me ne fregasse un granché.
Il termine “convincere” che ho usato era per spiegare che la sua richiesta mi ha fatto pensare che avrei potuto provare .Io ho voluto provare.
Non mi è piaciuto è lungi da me dare la colpa a lei .


----------



## spleen (3 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Chi intende il perdono come una cambiale in bianco da riscuotere, un credito, semplicemente non perdona.
> 
> Il perdono reale e profondo è disinteressato e un atto che _risolve.. _soprattutto per sé stessi.
> Non un ricatto morale.


Ho come l'impressione che il perdono sia un credito inesigibile.
Ho anche l' impressione che chi non fa nulla per averlo non se lo meriti.


----------



## Lostris (3 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ho come l'impressione che il perdono sia un credito inesigibile.
> Ho anche l' impressione che chi non fa nulla per averlo non se lo meriti.


Probabilmente.

Peccato che, come per i sentimenti, secondo me il merito non c’entra molto.

D’accordo che uno può essere più incline a perdonare dinanzi a pentimento rimorso autofustigazioni cilicio e quant’altro, ma il perdono nell’essenza libera chi lo concede, non chi lo riceve.


----------



## spleen (3 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Probabilmente.
> 
> Peccato che, come per i sentimenti, secondo me il merito non c’entra molto.
> 
> D’accordo che uno può essere più incline a perdonare dinanzi a pentimento rimorso autofustigazioni cilicio e quant’altro, ma il perdono nell’essenza libera chi lo concede, non chi lo riceve.


E' vero che il merito coi sentimenti centra poco ma il merito centra  molto con la razionalità del giudizio. Posso amare alla follia una  persona e ugualmente ritenerla intimamente indegna di stare con me e il  cilicio ugualmente non centra nulla.

Il pensiero moderno ha smarrito completamente il significato di  riscatto, lo ha fatto perchè si è assunto la responsabilità etica della  gratuità ad ogni costo ed ha elevato il sentimento al di sopra di  qualsiasi altro concetto.
Salvo accorgersi che la nostra pretesa di fare questo è surreale.  Surreale tanto quanto il giornalista idiota che chiede in tv ai parenti  di una vittima fresca se sono disposti a perdonare....

Perdonare significa assumersi l'autorità etica di farlo. Ma davvero è una cosa che spetta del tutto a noi?


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Riflettevo sul senso del perdono che è stato approfondito più volte sia nel significato etimologico, sia nel senso di pacificazione, di abbandono del rancore.
> Riflettevo invece come il legame affettivo si deformi più attraverso il perdono che attraverso l’offesa.
> Perdonando si cerca un cambiamento nell’altro, la negazione di una parte di sé, il rinnegare il suo vissuto.
> Non solo, chi perdona ha aspettative di riconoscenza e amore di alta qualità in base alla magnanimità dimostrata.
> ...


Mi è capitato di perdonare solo quando sono riuscita a capire....a darmi una spiegazione o trovare una motivazione per la sofferenza ricevuta ... Perdono chi mi ha trattato male perché “malato”, perdono chi mi ha fatto soffrire perché posso averci messo del mio perché ciò accadesse...Oppure ti perdono perché il tuo farmi male mi ha dato la possibilità di passare ad uno stadio successivo di consapevolezza che poi mi ha fatto del bene a prescindere dalla sofferenza.
Si, mi è capitato più volte di perdonare chi dicevo che avrei aspettato sulla riva del fiume .... 
l’ho fatto però più per me, perché unico modo per trovare un po’ di pace. Se ti perdono non mi fai più del male .... sono oltre .... non c’e più neppure una traccia tossica di astio.. il perdono spiazza...stordisce chi lo riceve (in modo esplicito o meno ).. 
Certo..mi ci è sempre voluto del tempo e spero in diversi casi di essere stata perdonata anch’io...


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2018)

MariLea ha detto:


> "Perdonare e dimenticare? Non sono Dio e non ho l’alzheimer "
> 
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il tradimento, non credo c'entri niente il perdono,
> o si capisce il perché e sai comprendere e scusare il lato umano con pregi e difetti... o niente.


Esattamente.


----------



## Lostris (4 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> E' vero che il merito coi sentimenti centra poco ma il *merito centra  molto con la razionalità del* *giudizio*. Posso amare alla follia una  persona e ugualmente ritenerla intimamente indegna di stare con me e il  cilicio ugualmente non centra nulla.
> 
> Il pensiero moderno ha smarrito completamente il significato di  riscatto, lo ha fatto perchè si è assunto la responsabilità etica della  gratuità ad ogni costo ed ha elevato il sentimento al di sopra di  qualsiasi altro concetto.
> Salvo accorgersi che la nostra pretesa di fare questo è surreale.  Surreale tanto quanto il giornalista idiota che chiede in tv ai parenti  di una vittima fresca se sono disposti a perdonare....
> ...


È vero.. in parte.

Forse è davvero l’esito di un processo interno dove chi valuta fa giudice giuria e boia. Eppure non sono sicura che sia un percorso guidato dalla razionalità... anzi. 
A volte non _riusciamo_ intimamente a perdonare piccole cose e ad andare oltre, anche rendendoci conto che per di più sono cazzate. 

io poi non credo che il perdono sia gratuito. Costa tantissimo perdonare, è doloroso arrivarci. 

Stiamo guardando però la cosa da punti di vista opposti. Tu dalla parte di chi viene perdonato... e la dimensione della gratuità che contesti è correlata al ricevere senza espiare.

Io dalla parte di chi perdona. Che secondo me è quella che conta. E trovo che perdonare veramente sia paradossalmente del tutto slegato da ciò che fa o non fa l’altro.
_
Io libero me_ dal male che mi hai fatto (e a chi dovrebbe spettare farlo, se non a me? )..
Equivale negli effetti a togliere potere all’altro e a quello che ci ha fatto male. Andare oltre. 
È una concessione che viene fatta a noi stessi. 

L’altro può prendere questo perdono e farci ciò che vuole.

per alcuni credo che essere perdonati sia insopportabile, perché in quel rancore e nel male fatto riconoscono se stessi e la propria dimensione, e vi trovano forse la propria espiazione.
Essere perdonati può destabilizzare.


----------



## spleen (4 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> È vero.. in parte.
> 
> Forse è davvero l’esito di un processo interno dove chi valuta fa giudice giuria e boia. Eppure non sono sicura che sia un percorso guidato dalla razionalità... anzi.
> A volte non _riusciamo_ intimamente a perdonare piccole cose e ad andare oltre, anche rendendoci conto che per di più sono cazzate.
> ...


  Condivido in gran parte i ragionamenti che hai fatto, sono molto veri del resto, ma cerco di spiegare meglio alcuni concetti che mi premono, stiamo parlando di una faccenda umana piuttosto complessa nella quale i fattori da tenere presenti sono molti e che dare una definizione esaustiva di questa cosa è come pensare di inquadrare un sentimento come l'amore stesso.  In ogni caso io non stò dalla parte di chi viene perdonato, nemmeno di chi perdona peraltro.


  Quello che mi preme sottolineare è che se lasciamo fuori dalla porta la nostra capacità di razionalizzare gli eventi ed i comportamenti delle persone che amiamo finiamo sballottati come una barchetta nella tempesta, con questo non voglio affermare che i sentimenti non abbiano una loro peso ma dico che non è la sola cosa a pesare. C’è una specie di dualismo, mente e cuore, fusi insieme ma identificabili.


  Dici che perdonare ha un costo, sono d'accordo ma dobbiamo secondo me chiarire cosa significhi davvero perdonare. Secondo me significa spezzare quel filo che ci lega nel male  ad una persona. Quando subiamo un torto questo rimane nella nostra testa e nel nostro cuore (per usare un paragone riprendendo la dualità di cui parlavo prima) ma perchè se ne vada dal cuore bisogna che prima se ne vada dalla mente. (Non a caso gli inglesi usano l'espressione -I don't mind-).
   Esiste un solo sistema probabilmente per perdonare veramente, arrivare attraverso la consapevolezza a  collocare nel mondo e nella nostra vita  quello che ci fa sofrire ma non c’è consapevolezza senza passaggio razionale. Non a caso non tutti sono capaci di perdonare, non a caso talvolta è solo il tempo e l’invecchiamento dei neuroni a portare fuori dalla vita certi eventi.

   Altrimenti secondo me il vero perdono non c'è, non può esistere perchè sarebbe solo un altro sentimento passeggero e instabile. E’ l’elaborazione del “lutto” che lo consegna alla consapevolezza.


  Sulla faccenda a chi spetti perdonare non metto in dubbio che sia chi ha subito il torto, ma c’è anche dell’ altro. C’è quel filo che tiene avvinghiati tutti gli esseri umani gli uni agli altri, quel filo che porta il prete ad assolvere non in nome suo, ma in nome di Dio. Non voglio abbandonarmi ad un pippone clerical-bigotto del resto ti assicuro che non c’è persona più agnostica di me. Ma mi sono chiesto più volte cosa porti le persone a raccontare i fatti propri ad un prete, ritengo li porti nel 99 per cento dei casi l’abitudine ed il preconcetto, ma in qualche caso forse il vero significato di quel sacramento cattolico: il pentimento.


  Ci può essere perdono senza pentimento?  Senza riavvicinamento? Senza espiazione? Senza impegno per riacquistare dignità agli occhi della persona alla quale abbiamo fatto un torto? Probabilmente si, ma sicuramente farsi le domande di cui sopra aiuta. Ed è quell’ impegno che talvolta distingue e risolve, poi io penso che l’impegno nella vita sia quasi tutto quello che ci resta, quello che rimane al netto della nostra talvolta supponenza che le cose ci siano dovute, (ma è una posizione mia).


  Rileggendo mi rendo conto che ho scritto un pippone lunghissimo, spero solo di essere stato abbastanza comprensibile.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Condivido in gran parte i ragionamenti che hai fatto, sono molto veri del resto, ma cerco di spiegare meglio alcuni concetti che mi premono, stiamo parlando di una faccenda umana piuttosto complessa nella quale i fattori da tenere presenti sono molti e che dare una definizione esaustiva di questa cosa è come pensare di inquadrare un sentimento come l'amore stesso.  In ogni caso io non stò dalla parte di chi viene perdonato, nemmeno di chi perdona peraltro.
> 
> 
> Quello che mi preme sottolineare è che se lasciamo fuori dalla porta la nostra capacità di razionalizzare gli eventi ed i comportamenti delle persone che amiamo finiamo sballottati come una barchetta nella tempesta, con questo non voglio affermare che i sentimenti non abbiano una loro peso ma dico che non è la sola cosa a pesare. C’è una specie di dualismo, mente e cuore, fusi insieme ma identificabili.
> ...


Sai che il richiamo al sacramento della confessione mi sembra importante?
L’esistenza  di un sacramento con quel significato e modalità indica che è la risposta a un bisogno di perdono.
Perdono che può venire solo da Dio.
Quando perdoniamo possiamo correre il rischio di sentirci Dio, cosa che non ha nulla a che fare con il credere o no in una  entità metafisica, ma con il nostro senso di onnipotenza.
Quando perdoniamo ci sentiamo coloro che concedono il perdono dall’alto della propria superiorità?
Il sacramento però ci dice anche un’altra cosa ovvero che la confessione è meglio non farla all’offeso verso il quale è meglio attuare la riparazione e realizzare il proponimento di non ripetere il peccato.
Non essendo Dio, quando riceviamo una confessione noi non crediamo al proponimento, invece aumenta la diffidenza.
Quando chiediamo di sapere tutto tutto non ci anima il desiderio di comprendere, ma quello di trovare elementi singoli che costituiscano fatti da perdonare o no.


----------



## Diletta (5 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Riflettevo sul senso del perdono che è stato approfondito più volte sia nel significato etimologico, sia nel senso di pacificazione, di abbandono del rancore.
> Riflettevo invece come il legame affettivo si deformi più attraverso il perdono che attraverso l’offesa.
> *Perdonando si cerca un cambiamento nell’altro, la negazione di una parte di sé, il rinnegare il suo vissuto.*
> Non solo, chi perdona ha aspettative di riconoscenza e amore di alta qualità in base alla magnanimità dimostrata.
> ...


Il perdono all'interno dei rapporti affettivi implica per forza un cambiamento nell'altro e quindi una presa di coscienza da parte del manchevole, ma non è legato al rinnegare il suo vissuto.
Anzi, il vero perdono accetta quel vissuto scabroso che è stato causa del male.
Ovviamente, passando per la comprensione, senza la quale è impossibile accettarlo.
Il perdono è 'semplicemente' un andare oltre, come hanno detto altri ed è un balsamo per chi riesce ad attuarlo.


----------



## Diletta (5 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai che il richiamo al sacramento della confessione mi sembra importante?
> L’esistenza  di un sacramento con quel significato e modalità indica che è la risposta a un bisogno di perdono.
> Perdono che può venire solo da Dio.
> *Quando perdoniamo possiamo correre il rischio di sentirci Dio, cosa che non ha nulla a che fare con il credere o no in una  entità metafisica, ma con il nostro senso di onnipotenza.*
> ...


Non sono d'accordo!
Quando perdoniamo ci sentiamo un pochino più vicini a Dio perché siamo riusciti a mettere in pratica uno dei Suoi più alti insegnamenti. Essere cristiani è questo...


----------



## Diletta (5 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai che il richiamo al sacramento della confessione mi sembra importante?
> L’esistenza  di un sacramento con quel significato e modalità indica che è la risposta a un bisogno di perdono.
> Perdono che può venire solo da Dio.
> Quando perdoniamo possiamo correre il rischio di sentirci Dio, cosa che non ha nulla a che fare con il credere o no in una  entità metafisica, ma con il nostro senso di onnipotenza.
> ...


Brunetta, da dove evinci questo?


----------



## Skorpio (5 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando perdoniamo ci sentiamo coloro che concedono il perdono dall’alto della propria superiorità?
> .


È esattamente il mio approccio al perdono.

Elevazione di me sopra l'altro.

Una posizione che mi infastidisce e non poco, anche al solo pensarla.

Anche quando a volte me lo chiede mio figlio.. "papà mi perdoni?"

Mi monta una rabbia addosso incredibile


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Brunetta, da dove evinci questo?


Non sei mai andata a confessarti?
Ci si chiude in un armadio con un sacerdote non visibile perché simboleggia Dio.
Non è richiesta la confessione pubblica e neppure all’offeso. La richiesta è solo di riparare al mal fatto e non commetterlo più. 
Si impara a 10 anni.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È esattamente il mio approccio al perdono.
> 
> Elevazione di me sopra l'altro.
> 
> ...


Oltretutto c’è il rischio di spostare sul piano affettivo e quindi su quello della relazione ciò che può riguardare solo il comportamento.


----------



## Diletta (5 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sei mai andata a confessarti?
> Ci si chiude in un armadio con un sacerdote non visibile perché simboleggia Dio.
> Non è richiesta la confessione pubblica e neppure all’offeso. La richiesta è solo di riparare al mal fatto e non commetterlo più.
> Si impara a 10 anni.


A 10 anni c`era ancora l`armadio e il sacerdote nascosto, più in là col tempo è diventato visibile e molto meno imbarazzante,  per me. 
Mi piacerebbe sapere se viene consigliato di tacere nei confronti dell'offeso, forse hai ragione tu, ma nel caso di matrimoni varrà il fatto di non andare a svegliare il can che dorme, quindi un consiglio interessato a tutela del matrimonio stesso...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> A 10 anni c`era ancora l`armadio e il sacerdote nascosto, più in là col tempo è diventato visibile e molto meno imbarazzante,  per me.
> Mi piacerebbe sapere se viene consigliato di tacere nei confronti dell'offeso, forse hai ragione tu, ma nel caso di matrimoni varrà il fatto di non andare a svegliare il can che dorme, quindi un consiglio interessato a tutela del matrimonio stesso...


La mia ultima esperienza di confessione è piuttosto datata. Diciamo che l’armadio ha un valore simbolico che non è solo religioso. Quali siano i consigli non so. Ma è la Confessione stessa che allontana dalla confessione. È proprio la sua funzione, altrimenti perché mai esisterebbe?


----------



## ologramma (5 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La mia ultima esperienza di confessione è piuttosto datata. Diciamo che l’armadio ha un valore simbolico che non è solo religioso. Quali siano i consigli non so. Ma è la Confessione stessa che allontana dalla confessione. È proprio la sua funzione, altrimenti perché mai esisterebbe?


la mia è storica perchè mi ero stancato di ripetere sempre le stesse cose per cui ora sorvolo e passo avanti


----------



## Diletta (5 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La mia ultima esperienza di confessione è piuttosto datata. Diciamo che l’armadio ha un valore simbolico che non è solo religioso. Quali siano i consigli non so. Ma è la Confessione stessa che allontana dalla confessione. È proprio la sua funzione, altrimenti perché mai esisterebbe?


Sì, hai ragione, non può essere che così.


----------



## Lostris (5 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Condivido in gran parte i ragionamenti che hai fatto, sono molto veri del resto, ma cerco di spiegare meglio alcuni concetti che mi premono, stiamo parlando di una faccenda umana piuttosto complessa nella quale i fattori da tenere presenti sono molti e che dare una definizione esaustiva di questa cosa è come pensare di inquadrare un sentimento come l'amore stesso.  In ogni caso io non stò dalla parte di chi viene perdonato, nemmeno di chi perdona peraltro.
> 
> 
> Quello che mi preme sottolineare è che se lasciamo fuori dalla porta la nostra capacità di razionalizzare gli eventi ed i comportamenti delle persone che amiamo finiamo sballottati come una barchetta nella tempesta, con questo non voglio affermare che i sentimenti non abbiano una loro peso ma dico che non è la sola cosa a pesare. C’è una specie di dualismo, mente e cuore, fusi insieme ma identificabili.
> ...


Molto comprensibile.

Sono d’accordo che il perdono passi per la consapevolezza, e come tale non può essere una questione _semplicemente_ di cuore.

Per il resto, dal lato del “peccatore” (non mi piace, ma chiamiamolo così per semplicità.. premetto che ho il limite non indifferente della mancanza di fede) ho spesso visto il pentimento cattolico come l’obolo pro-assoluzione. 

ci sarà anche qualcuno che lo vive in profondità, non lo metto in dubbio, ma riconoscendo quello che tu dici, giustamente, sul valore dell’impegno, penso che il reale pentimento passi per l’azione, su di sè o sugli altri, e non abbia valore con le semplici parole o ammissioni.

Il perdono è “concesso” in modo unilaterale, e come tale può esserci secondo me anche senza pentimento/espiazione.
Ma così facendo forse è incompiuto, perché mentre una persona si libera del male ricevuto, l’altra rimane invischiata in quello causato.

E forse questo è il senso anche dei tradimenti confessati, laddove il traditore vuole darsi la possibilità di liberare se stesso da ciò che ha fatto, anche a rischio di perdere tutto.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oltretutto c’è il rischio di spostare sul piano affettivo e quindi su quello della relazione ciò che può riguardare solo il comportamento.


Secondo me è quasi una certezza.

"Mi perdoni?" = "Continui a volermi bene?"

È una equazione senza scampo, puoi girarla come vuoi ma non esci da questa soluzione.

ed annida dentro di sé l'uso (ammesso e talvolta promosso) dell'affetto come arma di ricatto.


----------



## Divì (7 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Molto comprensibile.
> 
> Sono d’accordo che il perdono passi per la consapevolezza, e come tale non può essere una questione _semplicemente_ di cuore.
> 
> ...


Bello questo vostro scambio......

Forse il traditore può  trovare la sua espiazione proprio nel custodire il segreto, con questa finalità specifica di riparazione e non per pararsi il culo.


----------



## Lostris (7 Febbraio 2018)

Divì ha detto:


> Bello questo vostro scambio......
> 
> Forse il traditore può  trovare la sua espiazione proprio nel custodire il segreto, con questa finalità specifica di riparazione e non per pararsi il culo.


È un po’ la considerazione che avevo in mente anch’io.

Ma, date le nostre posizioni, detta da te vale di più.


----------



## disincantata (8 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Secondo me è quasi una certezza.
> 
> "Mi perdoni?" = "Continui a volermi bene?"
> 
> ...



Si puo'  continuare a voler bene, passata la tempesta, senza perdonare.  E vivere comunque bene, ma non come prima.


----------



## Divì (8 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Secondo me è quasi una certezza.
> 
> "Mi perdoni?" = "Continui a volermi bene?"
> 
> ...


E il ricattato è ancora una volta il tradito.....
Perché certo che si vuole ancora bene.

E si resta un po' confusi faticando a riconoscere l'atto di volontà unilaterale del perdono che libera nella pretesa "se mi vuoi bene mi devi perdonare.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Febbraio 2018)

Divì ha detto:


> E il ricattato è ancora una volta il tradito.....
> Perché certo che si vuole ancora bene.
> 
> E si resta un po' confusi faticando a riconoscere l'atto di volontà unilaterale del perdono che libera nella pretesa "se mi vuoi bene mi devi perdonare.


Eh sì, è proprio così 

Io mi sentivo pure ricattato anche solo nel vedere un atteggiamento che "evocasse" una richiesta di perdono

Ho capito che c'è chi invece, a rovescio, "auspica" proprio di vedere esattamente quegli atteggiamenti , definendoli come "impegno che ci starebbe mettendo l'altro per recuperare"

A me invece suonavano proprio come forme di "ricatto"


----------



## Divì (8 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh sì, è proprio così
> 
> Io mi sentivo pure ricattato anche solo nel vedere un atteggiamento che "evocasse" una richiesta di perdono
> 
> ...


Verissimo


----------



## patroclo (8 Febbraio 2018)

Non ho capito una cosa, ma il perdono in questa discussione è inteso come: "ti perdono e quindi non ti sbatto fuori di casa"? 
Non darei per scontata la coesistenza delle due azioni....


----------



## danny (8 Febbraio 2018)

... più che altro...
Ma chi cazzo sono io per diventare colui che perdona.
Al limite capisco. E accetto.


----------



## patroclo (8 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> ... più che altro...
> Ma chi cazzo sono io per diventare colui che perdona.
> Al limite capisco. E accetto.


...detto così sembra la carezza paterna .........:unhappy:


----------



## danny (8 Febbraio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ...detto così sembra la carezza paterna .........:unhappy:


Non hai visto Schindler's list?
PS capire e accettare e la cosa più difficile e impegnativa da traditi.
Non ci riesce quasi nessuno.


----------



## patroclo (8 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non hai visto Schindler's list?
> PS capire e accettare e la cosa più difficile e impegnativa da traditi.
> Non ci riesce quasi nessuno.


....visto, ma non sono sicuro  di cogliere il parallelismo, anzi ci sarebbero mille motivi per ritenerlo fuori luogo....

Capisco, posso capirlo un tradimento. Sono abbastanza razionale per comprendere e bilanciare responsibilità e eventuali corresponsabilità.
Ma in questo caso il tuo  concetto di accettazione non capisco se diventa sinonimo di comprensione o perdono


----------



## danny (8 Febbraio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....visto, ma non sono sicuro  di cogliere il parallelismo, anzi ci sarebbero mille motivi per ritenerlo fuori luogo....
> 
> Capisco, posso capirlo un tradimento. Sono abbastanza razionale per comprendere e bilanciare responsibilità e eventuali corresponsabilità.
> Ma in questo caso il tuo  concetto di accettazione non capisco se diventa sinonimo di comprensione o perdono


Accetti l'avvenimento. Lo integri con l'immagine che hai del partner e della coppia.
E su basi concrete e non su visioni parziali e ideali ridefinisci la relazione.
Eviti gli schematismi del tipo vittima-carnefice.


----------



## patroclo (8 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Accetti l'avvenimento. Lo integri con l'immagine che hai del partner e della coppia.
> E su basi concrete e non su visioni parziali e ideali ridefinisci la relazione.
> Eviti gli schematismi del tipo vittima-carnefice.


.....chiaro, ma giusto per riprendere la mia domanda iniziale: e poi?


----------



## Divì (8 Febbraio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Non ho capito una cosa, ma il perdono in questa discussione è inteso come: "ti perdono e quindi non ti sbatto fuori di casa"?
> Non darei per scontata la coesistenza delle due azioni....


Non so: io sostengo che è più semplice perdonare se si chiude la relazione. Ma è un mio sentire.
E condivido il punto di vista di  [MENTION=4075]Lostris[/MENTION] e di  [MENTION=5708]spleen[/MENTION]. Ovvero che lato traditore il perdono non si chiede. Che il pentimento non si esprime spiattellando ogni cosa e dicendo non lo faccio più. Che occorre riparare al male fatto ma in modo "nascosto" ovvero che non si tratta di una trattativa.
Lato tradito, il perdono è un atto "interno" e unilaterale della parte lesa, che la parte lesa compie per sé per allontanare da sé il male ricevuto. Niente di tutto ciò è dovuto, da nessuno a nessuno.


----------



## Lostris (8 Febbraio 2018)

Divì ha detto:


> Non so: io sostengo che è più semplice perdonare se si chiude la relazione. Ma è un mio sentire.
> E condivido il punto di vista di  @_Lostris_ e di  @_spleen_. Ovvero che lato traditore il perdono non si chiede. Che il pentimento non si esprime spiattellando ogni cosa e dicendo non lo faccio più. Che occorre riparare al male fatto ma in modo "nascosto" ovvero che non si tratta di una trattativa.
> Lato tradito, il perdono è un atto "interno" e unilaterale della parte lesa, che la parte lesa compie per sé per allontanare da sé il male ricevuto. Niente di tutto ciò è dovuto, da nessuno a nessuno.


:up:


----------



## Bruja (9 Febbraio 2018)

Divì ha detto:


> Non so: io sostengo che è più semplice perdonare se si chiude la relazione. Ma è un mio sentire.
> E condivido il punto di vista di  @_Lostris_ e di  @_spleen_. Ovvero che lato traditore il perdono non si chiede. Che il pentimento non si esprime spiattellando ogni cosa e dicendo non lo faccio più. Che occorre riparare al male fatto ma in modo "nascosto" ovvero che non si tratta di una trattativa.
> Lato tradito, il perdono è un atto "interno" e unilaterale della parte lesa, che la parte lesa compie per sé per allontanare da sé il male ricevuto. Niente di tutto ciò è dovuto, da nessuno a nessuno.


Direi che hai compreso il senso del perdono.  In altro post sostenni che il perdono è anche un atto liberatorio che chiude la porta al rancore che si ripercuote comunque nella vita di coppia e blocca in caso la visuale di soluzioni ed orizzonti migliori per noi stessi.
Alla fine se si perdona con convinzione per restare nella coppia significa che si é trovata la strada della comprensione degli errori, a volte reciproci anche se con percentuali diverse, mentre in caso di chiusura del rapporto si perdona per liberarsi dal ricordo di un peso esistenziale e per andare liberi da sentimenti opprimenti verso un futuro che potrebbe essere pieno di promesse. A me basterebbe il fatto di tornare a pensare singolarmente occupandomi, dove possibile, della mia personale felicità.
 Il perdono può diventare un modo sanatorio per seppellire sentimenti negativi riappropriandosi della bellezza della vita che non dipende e non è mai dipesa da altri, sia nello stato di innamoramento che nella possibile cocente delusione. Un buon rapporto di coppia è solo un miglioramento di una individualità risolta e gratificante. Se non fosse  così non saremmo individui compiuti e nel contempo subiremmo le pressioni altrui compresi i tradimenti di tutti gli ordini, sentimentali, progettuali e qualitativi. 
Ovvio che sta al sentire personale decidere se restare o andarsene, restando serve una vera, profonda e ragionata convinzione, perché nulla è più difficile e precario di un perdono che mantenga il dubbio...


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Non ho capito una cosa, ma il perdono in questa discussione è inteso come: "ti perdono e quindi non ti sbatto fuori di casa"?
> Non darei per scontata la coesistenza delle due azioni....


Nooooo
Non era nel mio pensiero.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Riflettevo sul senso del perdono che è stato approfondito più volte sia nel significato etimologico, sia nel senso di pacificazione, di abbandono del rancore.
> Riflettevo invece come il legame affettivo si deformi più attraverso il perdono che attraverso l’offesa.
> Perdonando si cerca un cambiamento nell’altro, la negazione di una parte di sé, il rinnegare il suo vissuto.
> Non solo, chi perdona ha aspettative di riconoscenza e amore di alta qualità in base alla magnanimità dimostrata.
> ...


In soldoni riformulo: se perdoni per sentirti buono (in pace) vuoi che il perdonato riconosca la tua santità.


----------



## alias75 (9 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Riflettevo sul senso del perdono che è stato approfondito più volte sia nel significato etimologico, sia nel senso di pacificazione, di abbandono del rancore.
> Riflettevo invece come il legame affettivo si deformi più attraverso il perdono che attraverso l’offesa.
> Perdonando si cerca un cambiamento nell’altro, la negazione di una parte di sé, il rinnegare il suo vissuto.
> Non solo, chi perdona ha aspettative di riconoscenza e amore di alta qualità in base alla magnanimità dimostrata.
> ...


Riflessione estremamente profonda.
Il perdono è un percorso pieno di buche che si chiamano paradossi.
Un tradimento si perdona perchè in fondo proviamo ancora qualcosa per l'altra persona, il paradosso quindi è che perdoniamo per egoismo.
Il perdono significa accettare che il nostro partner ha commesso uno sbaglio, il paradosso è che uno sbaglio è per sua natura involontario (al massimo di distrazione) ma quando scientemente si và a letto con un'altro/a elaborando le scuse più pazzesche non è più uno sbaglio ma una scelta.

Il perdono quindi è paradossale e come tutti i paradossi la nostra mente fa molta fatica ad accettarlo.


----------



## disincantata (9 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In soldoni riformulo: se perdoni per sentirti buono (in pace) vuoi che il perdonato riconosca la tua santità.



Io non perdono, non lo accetto,  capirlo ovvio che l'ho capito, mica difficile, non sono santa, non me ne frega nulla di esserlo, penso solo a stare bene, a casa e al mare, con lui e senza di lui, andiamo d'accordo,  da oltre 40 anni,  ottima intesa sessuale, peccato non vendano la pillola rossa per dimenticare i tradimenti. Altrimenti sarebbe tutto perfetto.

Quando invece si decide di separarsi, non credo conti molto perdonare o no, piu' facile smettere di pensarcI. 

Provo a pensare cosa avrei provato, lasciandolo,  ma e' difficile, essendoci rimasta insieme, a modo mio.

Sempre convinta di aver fatto la scelta giusta. Per la famiglia soprattutto.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (9 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In soldoni riformulo: se perdoni per sentirti buono (in pace) vuoi che il perdonato riconosca la tua santità.


Sicuramente esiste questa componente che suona come una specie di rivincita dei poveri, l'ho provata. Personalmente sono andata oltre, nel senso che mi è anche scappato di dirgli che lo perdono, ma non ci credevo io per prima e men che meno lui. Non è questione di perdono l'andare avanti insieme, è un argomento che ho accantonato. In certi momenti potrei affermare che l'ho fatto, perdonarlo, in altri dico che non succederà mai, ma non sono pazza , è che è fuori di me il concetto. 
Ciò che mi interessava era che riconoscesse lo spessore del male che avevo ricevuto, che lo capisse, e che capisse se stesso e, mi duole ammetterlo, ciò è stato possibile solo assaggiando sulla sua pelle qualcosa di assimilabile a quanto ci era successo. 

A volte penso che questa specie di lieve tensione dovuta all'imperdonabilità/perdonabilità del tradimento sia perfino funzionale al benessere nuovo della coppia.

 Non ti perdono affinchè tu non pensi che la ferita del tradimento sia svanita del tutto; non ti perdono perchè non vuoi essere perdonato, perchè non vuoi dimenticare di cosa sei stato capace anche per non rifarlo più; non ti perdono perchè voglio usare quell'odore di male subito quando devo rafforzare posizioni, anche intime, con me stessa, che da sole non ce la fanno a sostentarsi; ti perdono perchè ti amo; ti perdono perchè è con te che voglio vivere e condividere la mia vita; ti perdono perchè il poco di buono che ho, anche se ci hai sputato sopra, è diventato un po' più che "poco" ed è bastato per tutti e due.

Il perdono credo che non serva a chi ha sbagliato; il perdono, spesso, lo si aziona esclusivamente per farsi un regalo.
Ma è il regalo che si concede chi non ha accettato. Ecco, il perdono sopperisce alla mancata accettazione. Se si riesce ad accettare l'inaccettabile, la rappresentazione mentale del perdono diventa un'astrazione confusa e irrilevante.





disincantata ha detto:


> Io non perdono, non lo accetto,  capirlo ovvio che l'ho capito, mica difficile, non sono santa, non me ne frega nulla di esserlo, penso solo a stare bene, a casa e al mare, con lui e senza di lui, andiamo d'accordo,  da oltre 40 anni,  ottima intesa sessuale, peccato non vendano la pillola rossa per dimenticare i tradimenti. Altrimenti sarebbe tutto perfetto.
> 
> Quando invece si decide di separarsi, non credo conti molto perdonare o no, piu' facile smettere di pensarcI.
> 
> ...



Ognuno deve trovare la sua via, quella che fa stare bene, e tu l'hai fatto. Ti ammiro


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Ognuno deve trovare la sua via, quella che fa stare bene, e tu l'hai fatto.


Esatto.
Il resto è fuffa.
C'è chi rimane insieme a chi lo ha tradito (implicitamente perdonandolo) e chi invece non ce la fa, ed è una scelta in entrambi i casi pienamente legittima.


----------



## Eagle72 (9 Febbraio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non perdono, non lo accetto,  capirlo ovvio che l'ho capito, mica difficile, non sono santa, non me ne frega nulla di esserlo, penso solo a stare bene, a casa e al mare, con lui e senza di lui, andiamo d'accordo,  da oltre 40 anni,  ottima intesa sessuale, peccato non vendano la pillola rossa per dimenticare i tradimenti. Altrimenti sarebbe tutto perfetto.
> 
> Quando invece si decide di separarsi, non credo conti molto perdonare o no, piu' facile smettere di pensarcI.
> 
> ...


Da tre mesi sto facendo stesso percorso con stessi ragionamenti..spero di trovare la tua serenità...anche se un velo di tristezza si percepisce...un vero peccato, per te e per lui...Per me tradire non conviene mai. Senza se e senza ma. Conoscendo il prezzo che si fa pagare a se' stessi e all'altro penso nessuno rifarebbe stesse scelte


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Febbraio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Conoscendo il prezzo che si fa pagare a se' stessi e all'altro penso nessuno rifarebbe stesse scelte


Ne dubito.
http://www.tradimento.net/49-amore-e-sesso/25483-un-traditore-lo-e-per-sempre


----------



## Eagle72 (9 Febbraio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ne dubito.
> http://www.tradimento.net/49-amore-e-sesso/25483-un-traditore-lo-e-per-sempre


Dipende dai casi. Se sei scoperto e ti ritrovi con un matrimonio sconvolto ...è da cogl..ni rifarlo.


----------



## disincantata (9 Febbraio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Da tre mesi sto facendo stesso percorso con stessi ragionamenti..spero di trovare la tua serenità...anche se un velo di tristezza si percepisce...un vero peccato, per te e per lui...per me tradire non conviene mai. Senza se e senza ma. Conoscendo il prezzo che si fa pagare a se' stessi e all'altro penso nessuno rifarebbe stesse scelte


E chi lo sa con  certezza  se non lo rifarebero? 

Abbiamo letto qui di forumisti  che, inaspettatamente per loro, per com'erano prima,  hanno  tradito, volevano confessare convinti di essere subito scoperti, poi, una volta appurato che non cambiava nulla nel rapporto 'ufficilae', hanno continuato per anni, e lo rifarebbero, ovvio non scoperti.

Se non ritradiresti, solo per non fare del male, sei migiore?

Il bello per me era essere fedele senza neppure pensarci, respingere ogni proposta extra perche' non mi toccava proprio l'idea.

Mi piaceva solo lui, e stare con lui.

Adesso e' diverso.  Mi basto da sola e sto  bene anche con lui.  

Nella sua testa non  posso entrare.  A parole ed a fatti dimostra di amarmi, ma  tutto e' diverso da prima.


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Febbraio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Dipende dai casi. Se sei scoperto e ti ritrovi con un matrimonio sconvolto ...è da cogl..ni rifarlo.


Certo, ma se uno è 'coglione' (uso l'aggettivo usato da te, benchè improprio) può - sottolineo : può - essere portato a rifarlo (se no non sarebbe 'coglione' e di coglioni è pieno il mondo).
Un amico diceva che in caso di secondo (o terzo, o quarto) tradimento si affinano semplicemente le tecniche di elusione.
Per esempio, c'è chi sostiene che non bisogna MAI discostarsi da alcuni 'parametri' :
a) l'altro/a deve essere totalmente estraneo (o quasi) al giro di conoscenze del tradito, meglio se di altra città, sicuramente meglio se di altro quartiere (in modo tale da avere frequentazioni totalmente diverse) ;
b) l'altro/a deve essere impegnato così come lo siamo noi. L'omertà deve essere un valore condiviso da entrambi;
c) se è un allocco/a con le nuove tecnologìe meglio lasciar perdere o escludere totalmente l'utilizzo di sms, whatsapp, email e facebook.


----------



## alias75 (9 Febbraio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Dipende dai casi. Se sei scoperto e ti ritrovi con un matrimonio sconvolto ...è da cogl..ni rifarlo.


La logica del "se sei scoperto" è quella che ti fa ripetere le stesse cose.
Come il giocatore compulsivo sà che stà facendo qualcosa di brutto, ma lo fà di nascosto. 
Quando viene scoperto poi, si vergogna.
Ma stà tranquillo che ci ricade, perchè non è la conseguenza che ci fa desistere ma la voglia e la volontà di essere una persona migliore.


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Febbraio 2018)

alias75 ha detto:


> Ma stà tranquillo che ci ricade, perchè non è la conseguenza che ci fa desistere *ma la voglia e la volontà di essere una persona migliore*.


Bellissimo.


----------



## Eagle72 (9 Febbraio 2018)

alias75 ha detto:


> La logica del "se sei scoperto" è quella che ti fa ripetere le stesse cose.
> Come il giocatore compulsivo sà che stà facendo qualcosa di brutto, ma lo fà di nascosto.
> Quando viene scoperto poi, si vergogna.
> Ma stà tranquillo che ci ricade, perchè non è la conseguenza che ci fa desistere ma la voglia e la volontà di essere una persona migliore.


Ho tradito e sono stato tradito in modo peggiore..a me è bastata la lezione già prima della vendetta, figurati dopo. Se si ama e si vuol serenità e non rischiare di perdere tutto l'unica ricetta vincente è non tradire...neanche in periodi di crisi o con tentazioni forti.


----------



## alias75 (9 Febbraio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ho tradito e sono stato tradito in modo peggiore..a me è bastata la lezione già prima della vendetta, figurati dopo. Se si ama e si vuol serenità e non rischiare di perdere tutto l'unica ricetta vincente è non tradire...neanche in periodi di crisi o con tentazioni forti.


io credo che in molti casi non c'è bisogno di arrivare a fare/subire tutto questo.
La verità è che si tradisce perchè si ha la profondità morale di una pozzanghera asciutta (cit.)
poi dopo si cerca di trovare una via d'uscita a qualcosa di estremamente devastante e con i presupposti sbagliati.


----------



## Eagle72 (9 Febbraio 2018)

alias75 ha detto:


> La logica del "se sei scoperto" è quella che ti fa ripetere le stesse cose.
> Come il giocatore compulsivo sà che stà facendo qualcosa di brutto, ma lo fà di nascosto.
> Quando viene scoperto poi, si vergogna.
> Ma stà tranquillo che ci ricade, perchè non è la conseguenza che ci fa desistere ma la voglia e la volontà di essere una persona migliore.


Spesso solo la scoperta fa capire i danni che si possono fare a chi è accanto e quindi a se stessi (per non parlare poi dei figli). Mia moglie solo dopo la scoperta sta realizzando...prima viveva la sua favola e basta. Ora sensi di colpa come se piovesse.


----------



## ologramma (9 Febbraio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Dipende dai casi. Se sei scoperto e ti ritrovi con un matrimonio sconvolto ...è da cogl..ni rifarlo.


anche non scoperto e da stupidi rifarlo , ci è andata bene una volta quindi chi ce lo fa fare


----------



## spleen (9 Febbraio 2018)

alias75 ha detto:


> Riflessione estremamente profonda.
> Il perdono è un percorso pieno di buche che si chiamano paradossi.
> Un tradimento si perdona perchè in fondo proviamo ancora qualcosa per l'altra persona, il paradosso quindi è che perdoniamo per egoismo.
> Il perdono significa accettare che il nostro partner ha commesso uno sbaglio, il paradosso è che uno sbaglio è per sua natura involontario (al massimo di distrazione) ma quando scientemente si và a letto con un'altro/a elaborando le scuse più pazzesche non è più uno sbaglio ma una scelta.
> ...


Ma dunque non ci si può pentire delle proprie scelte, fatte all' epoca con convinzione ma che non si rifarebbero perchè una nuova visione ci ha aperto gli occhi su di esse?


----------



## Lostris (9 Febbraio 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> anche non scoperto e da stupidi rifarlo , ci è andata bene una volta quindi chi ce lo fa fare


Pensavo non tradissi per mancanza di opportunità.


----------



## spleen (9 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Pensavo non tradissi per mancanza di opportunità.


Ologramma è un santo.  (Non sto celiando).


----------



## Lostris (9 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ologramma è un santo.  (Non sto celiando).


Caspita! 

Ha anche i suoi devoti?


----------



## spleen (9 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Caspita!
> 
> Ha anche i suoi devoti?


Non so se lo sai ma mi sembra che lui sia ancora con la moglie dopo che lei ha chiuso in modo definitivo e unilaterale la saracinesca, dopo essersi arrangiato un poco da solo è caduto in tentazione e poi si è ricreduto. Vive ancora di amor platonico. 
Santo subito!


----------



## ologramma (10 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Non so se lo sai ma mi sembra che lui sia ancora con la moglie dopo che lei ha chiuso in modo definitivo e unilaterale la saracinesca, dopo essersi arrangiato un poco da solo è caduto in tentazione e poi si è ricreduto. Vive ancora di amor platonico.
> Santo subito!


stai celiando un po  ho dovuto googolare per sapere il significato , ma non me la prendo detto così è la verità:sonar: 
Ah proposito di amore platonico credo si viveva da ragazzo da grande si fanno i fatti


----------



## alias75 (11 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma dunque non ci si può pentire delle proprie scelte, fatte all' epoca con convinzione ma che non si rifarebbero perchè una nuova visione ci ha aperto gli occhi su di esse?


Hai usato il termine esatto: Scelta.

Ci si può anche pentire di una scelta, ma con la consapevolezza che tutto cambierà, perchè chi è stato tradito vedrà un'estraneo al proprio fianco.
Io non scelgo di accoltellare la persona che "dovrei" amare.
Come non scelgo di fare del male ai miei figli, sapendo che certamente una determinata azione farà male.

L'amore, ma forse anche solo il rispetto ed il buon senso sono ampiamente sufficienti a evitare infamità di questo genere.
Ma se accadono vuol dire che gli esseri umani (o almeno una parte) sono moralmente poveri, e onestamente non saprei dirti se fà più rabbia realizzare che alla fine noi abbiamo scelto una persona così povera come compagna/o o l'atto in se del tradimento.


----------



## spleen (11 Febbraio 2018)

alias75 ha detto:


> Hai usato il termine esatto: Scelta.  Ci si può anche pentire di una scelta, ma con la consapevolezza che tutto cambierà, perchè chi è stato tradito vedrà un'estraneo al proprio fianco. Io non scelgo di accoltellare la persona che "dovrei" amare. Come non scelgo di fare del male ai miei figli, sapendo che certamente una determinata azione farà male.  L'amore, ma forse anche solo il rispetto ed il buon senso sono ampiamente sufficienti a evitare infamità di questo genere. Ma se accadono vuol dire che gli esseri umani (o almeno una parte) sono moralmente poveri, e onestamente non saprei dirti se fà più rabbia realizzare che alla fine noi abbiamo scelto una persona così povera come compagna/o o l'atto in se del tradimento.


  Ciao alias, in via di massima sono anche d'accordo con te. Ma mi viene anche da fare un'altra considerazione in generale, non specificamente sul fatto del tradimento: quando tantissimi anni fa mi mandavano al catechismo il parroco mi spiego che tutti gli uomini sono peccatori, non esiste la persona perfetta che non abbia degli errori e delle debolezze. Di questa cosa ben poco mi è rimasto negli anni ma ancora la ricordo. Questo non significa giustificare, bada bene, non deve passare l'idea che una porcata sia meno grave perchè "tanto tutti sbagliamo". Ma deve semplicemente gettare una nuova luce sulla pretesa che un po' tutti abbiamo che il male stia solo negli altri e non anche dentro noi stessi. Le scelte degli esseri umani (giusto per tornare a questa parola) sono fatte speso con un grado di consapevolezza molto basso e non perchè non ci sia la possibilità di vedere chiaramente che si sta facendo male a qualcun altro ma per ilsemplice motivo che si pensa di fare del bene a se stessi, perchè si pensa (nel caso del tradimento in specifico) di potersi concedere qualcosa senza perdere nulla. E' sbagliato ( lo so ) come motivazione è debole ma penso sia il motivo prevalente. E' per questo che ritengo e dico che ad un certo punto possa esserci una presa di coscienza di fronte al male che si fa. Vado comunque male a parlare di queste cose non so se sono riuscito ad usare le parole giuste senza essere frainteso.... .


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (11 Febbraio 2018)

alias75 ha detto:


> La logica del "se sei scoperto" è quella che ti fa ripetere le stesse cose.
> Come il giocatore compulsivo sà che stà facendo qualcosa di brutto, ma lo fà di nascosto.
> Quando viene scoperto poi, si vergogna.
> *Ma stà tranquillo che ci ricade, perchè non è la conseguenza che ci fa desistere ma la voglia e la volontà di essere una persona migliore.*


Le conseguenze possono fungere come motore per una presa di coscienza fino ad allora inedita e far scattare la voglia e il desiderio di essere una persona migliore, per se stessi e per le persone che si amano e che si sono ferite. Io credo. 



spleen ha detto:


> Ma dunque non ci si può pentire delle proprie scelte, fatte all' epoca con convinzione ma che non si rifarebbero perchè una nuova visione ci ha aperto gli occhi su di esse?


Esatto, è quello che penso anch'io. Altrimenti dove sta la crescita dell'uomo? L'evoluzione personale passa soprattutto attraverso gli sbagli che, analizzati a posteriori, gettano luci nuove sul proprio ego. Non accade per tutti e per ogni errore, è logico, ma secondo me le personalità più evolute sanno trarre i giusti insegnamenti dall'agito.



spleen ha detto:


> Ciao alias, in via di massima sono anche d'accordo con te. Ma mi viene anche da fare un'altra considerazione in generale, non specificamente sul fatto del tradimento: quando tantissimi anni fa mi mandavano al catechismo il parroco mi spiego che tutti gli uomini sono peccatori, non esiste la persona perfetta che non abbia degli errori e delle debolezze. Di questa cosa ben poco mi è rimasto negli anni ma ancora la ricordo. Questo non significa giustificare, bada bene, non deve passare l'idea che una porcata sia meno grave perchè "tanto tutti sbagliamo". Ma deve semplicemente gettare una nuova luce sulla pretesa che un po' tutti abbiamo che il male stia solo negli altri e non anche dentro noi stessi. Le scelte degli esseri umani (giusto per tornare a questa parola) sono fatte speso con un grado di consapevolezza molto basso e non perchè non ci sia la possibilità di vedere chiaramente che si sta facendo male a qualcun altro ma per ilsemplice motivo che si pensa di fare del bene a se stessi, perchè si pensa (nel caso del tradimento in specifico) di potersi concedere qualcosa senza perdere nulla. E' sbagliato ( lo so ) come motivazione è debole ma penso sia il motivo prevalente. E' per questo che ritengo e dico che ad un certo punto possa esserci una presa di coscienza di fronte al male che si fa. Vado comunque male a parlare di queste cose non so se sono riuscito ad usare le parole giuste senza essere frainteso.... .


Sei stato perfetto; sono allineata al tuo pensiero.


----------



## mistral (11 Febbraio 2018)

Banalmente un tradimento,come qualsiasi altra esperienza può lasciare una scia positiva oppure negativa dietro di se.
Il traditore scoperto che si dispera perché non vuole lasciare famiglia e casa,e che tocca con mano la sua e l’altrui sofferenza scaturita dal suo gesto,non penso serbi il desiderio compulsivo di ripetere l'esperienza così per gioco.
A meno che ,da questa esperienza sia emerso il suo desiderio e la sua attitudine insopprimibile a cercare un certo tipo di stimoli.Con un po’ di onestà si prende atto di essersi sbagliati riguardo alla direzione che si è fatto prendere alla propria vita,si ritorna single e sopratutto si permette al/alla partner di ritornarlo a sua volta .
Ciò che è intollerabile per il tradito è pensare che il traditore possa aver fatto ciò che ha voluto  con chicchessia ma che l’altro debba rimanere la al suo posto.
Solo il traditore guardandosi dall’esterno può sapere che cosa ha lasciato in lui il tradimento ,se desiderio o repulsione.
Sono anche abbastanza convinta che l’essere scoperti cambi di molto la prospettiva .Certe visioni appaiono o si sgretolano solo quando un esterno ce le sbatte davanti senza filtri .Sono poche  le persone dotate di autoanalisi e sufficiente capacità di fare esame di coscienza se non messi con le spalle al muro.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (11 Febbraio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non perdono, non lo accetto,  capirlo ovvio che l'ho capito, mica difficile, non sono santa, non me ne frega nulla di esserlo, penso solo a stare bene, a casa e al mare, con lui e senza di lui, andiamo d'accordo,  da oltre 40 anni,  ottima intesa sessuale, peccato non vendano la pillola rossa per dimenticare i tradimenti. Altrimenti sarebbe tutto perfetto.
> 
> Quando invece si decide di separarsi, non credo conti molto perdonare o no, piu' facile smettere di pensarcI.
> 
> ...


disincantata non posso non  quotare
sante parole.


----------



## clauzia2 (11 Febbraio 2018)

il per dono è anche un dono e allo stesso tempo libera chi lo concede, e lo fa sentire piu leggero i rancori portano il marcio che lentamente si inasprisce e diventa un peso


----------



## mistral (11 Febbraio 2018)

clauzia2 ha detto:


> il per dono è anche un dono e allo stesso tempo libera chi lo concede, e lo fa sentire piu leggero i rancori portano il marcio che lentamente si inasprisce e diventa un peso


Io alla mia veneranda età non ho ancora capito cosa sia il perdono.
Piu che una grazia che si concede all’altro credo che sia un arrivare a pensare che di te e di cosa hai fatto non me ne frega più un cazzo,più che perdono lo descriverei come un“vaffanculo”.Perdonare per me significa lasciar cadere nell’oblio il fatto e insieme anche chi l’ha commesso.,quindi nessuna elevazione morale ma semplicemente lasciarti sprofondare nella tua melma girandomi dall’altra parte,con la mia benedizione.
Se il non metterti alla porta io voglio che tu lo interpreti come estremo atto di magnanimità dinnanzi al quale ti dovrai sempre genuflettere,col cavolo che è perdono spontaneo e disinteressato.Preferisco dirti di non scomodarti troppo se le tue gesta puntano al perdono che riguardo all’avermi tradita  non riceverai mai se non quando deciderò di farti sparire dalla mia vita.Cio che fai di buono da lì in poi  lo devi fare per te ,per essere migliore della merda che sei stato .Se poi dal tuo migliorare trae benefici la coppia bene,altrimenti rimane l’oblio.
A parer mio è impossibile vivere insieme ,continuare il percorso e perdonare.Non ha senso .
Chi sta insieme non perdona,prende atto e nel contempo assimila tutte le scuse  che il traditore ha portato a sua difesa.
I  “mai avrei creduto di cascarci”....”é successo senza che me ne accorgessi”...”mi sono lasciato trascinare come un cretino”...”io non ci pensavo proprio ma lei mi ha assalito” ..”volevo troncare ma avevo paura di ritorsioni”...…”non mi accorgevo di cosa stessi facendo “....”mai smesso di amarti”… si fa finta che  scuse convincenti che alla bisogna ....non si sa mai:carneval:
 Cioe,davvero si possono perdonare un tradimento e certe scusanti? Mah
Poi al di fuori del fattaccio esistono per fortuna contorni di altro spessore che danno  un senso al riprovarci.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (11 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Io alla mia veneranda età non ho ancora capito cosa sia il perdono.
> Piu che una grazia che si concede all’altro credo che sia un arrivare a pensare che di te e di cosa hai fatto non me ne frega più un cazzo,più che perdono lo descriverei come un“vaffanculo”.Perdonare per me significa lasciar cadere nell’oblio il fatto e insieme anche chi l’ha commesso.,quindi nessuna elevazione morale ma semplicemente lasciarti sprofondare nella tua melma girandomi dall’altra parte,con la mia benedizione.
> Se il non metterti alla porta io voglio che tu lo interpreti come estremo atto di magnanimità dinnanzi al quale ti dovrai sempre genuflettere,col cavolo che è perdono spontaneo e disinteressato.Preferisco dirti di non scomodarti troppo se le tue gesta puntano al perdono che riguardo all’avermi tradita  non riceverai mai se non quando deciderò di farti sparire dalla mia vita.Cio che fai di buono da lì in poi  lo devi fare per te ,per essere migliore della merda che sei stato .Se poi dal tuo migliorare trae benefici la coppia bene,altrimenti rimane l’oblio.
> A parer mio è impossibile vivere insieme ,continuare il percorso e perdonare.Non ha senso .
> ...


quotone


----------



## arula (12 Febbraio 2018)

Madonna quanto la fate complicata....
cos'è il perdono?
il perdono è capire che siamo umani e sbagliamo.
Personalmente dagli sbagli ho sempre imparato qualcosa, come faccio a non accettarli da un altro, soprattutto un altro a cui voglio bene?

Indipendentemente se resti insieme o ti lasci comunque ad un certo punto il perdono è necessario che arrivi se non altro come estrema razio della nostra terrena debolezza e umanità.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2018)

arula ha detto:


> Madonna quanto la fate complicata....
> cos'è il perdono?
> il perdono è capire che siamo umani e sbagliamo.
> Personalmente dagli sbagli ho sempre imparato qualcosa, come faccio a non accettarli da un altro, soprattutto un altro a cui voglio bene?
> ...


Accettare non è perdonare.
Comunque io dicevo un’altra cosa.


----------



## mistral (12 Febbraio 2018)

arula ha detto:


> Madonna quanto la fate complicata....
> cos'è il perdono?
> il perdono è capire che siamo umani e sbagliamo.
> Personalmente dagli sbagli ho sempre imparato qualcosa, come faccio a non accettarli da un altro, soprattutto un altro a cui voglio bene?
> ...


Ma perdonare cosa,io sono mica la mamma o il confessore.Io sono parte lesa.
Lo dici anche te,accettare che l’altro abbia commesso degli sbagli consapevolmente  ,esattamente come possiamo essere noi a sbagliare.Accettare non è perdonare.
Perdono secondo me è l’oblio.Non me ne frega più nulla di ciò che hai fatto e nemmeno di te.
Io non voglio o meglio,mi sembra impensabile arrivare all’oblio,voglio ricordare bene che cosa sei arrivato a fare ,ne prendo atto .Ma perché dovrei sforzarmi di neutralizzare  quella parte viva ?
Se io oggi penso a certi particolari ,li ho vivi davanti a me e non hanno certo cambiato sapore,e mai lo cambieranno.Accetto che tu abbia voluto vivere quei momenti con un’altra perché tu non sei il mio gemello siamese quindi siamo due persone distinte libere di agire nel bene e nel male.Credo poco alla merda che ad un certo punto arrivi a sembrare nutella.Il ricordo dei particolari è  molto utile per attuare un salvifico distacco da mio marito per tutte le volte in cui potrei ri scivolare nel noi e per non credere troppo agli assoluti che manifesta nei miei confronti.
Ha dimostrato di essere capace di colpirmi alle spalle e non me lo devo scordare.Ma mica per punire lui,è per fare un favore a me.Consapevole comunque che un giorno possa io stessa incrociare lo stesso percorso,quindi nessuna mia elevazione morale nel ritenermi al di sopra ed immune ,anzi,tra i due chi non voleva nemmeno prendere in considerazione la possibilità di unntradimento ,era lui.Anche se poi ho capito  che rifiutava di  prendere in considerazione un MIO tradimento,con se stesso è stato molto più magnanimo.
Il giorno in cui mi trovassi dall’altra parte il tutto varrà anche per me .


----------



## mistral (12 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Accettare non è perdonare.
> Comunque io dicevo un’altra cosa.


Abbiamo scritto lo stesso concetto ma te sei più sintetica.
Io il “perdono” lo vedo molto come la carota che fai vedere al cavallo per farlo correre ,tenendo,però sempre nell’altra mano anche il bastone.
Il perdono,quello vero ed autentico,quello arriva dal profondo ,la maggior parte dei comuni mortali non è assolutamente in grado di elargirlo.Io no di certo,ma che non vuol dire che io passi i miei giorni con il desiderio di sodomizzarti con un cactus.
Prendo atto che sei stato uno stronzo e che quel tuo agìto non mi andrà mai a genio ,mai.
Poi passo  a concentrarmi su cosa di te mi piace se c’è.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (12 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma perdonare cosa,io sono mica la mamma o il confessore.Io sono parte lesa.
> Lo dici anche te,accettare che l’altro abbia commesso degli sbagli consapevolmente  ,esattamente come possiamo essere noi a sbagliare.Accettare non è perdonare.
> Perdono secondo me è l’oblio.Non me ne frega più nulla di ciò che hai fatto e nemmeno di te.
> Io non voglio o meglio,mi sembra impensabile arrivare all’oblio,voglio ricordare bene che cosa sei arrivato a fare ,ne prendo atto .Ma perché dovrei sforzarmi di neutralizzare  quella parte viva ?
> ...


io non mi esprimo, lo state già facendo voi.
quoto


----------



## Soloconilcuore (12 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Abbiamo scritto lo stesso concetto ma te sei più sintetica.
> Io il “perdono” lo vedo molto come la carota che fai vedere al cavallo per farlo correre ,tenendo,però sempre nell’altra mano anche il bastone.
> Il perdono,quello vero ed autentico,quello arriva dal profondo ,la maggior parte dei comuni mortali non è assolutamente in grado di elargirlo.Io no di certo,ma che non vuol dire che io passi i miei giorni con il desiderio di sodomizzarti con un cactus.
> Prendo atto che sei stato uno stronzo e che quel tuo agìto non mi andrà mai a genio ,mai.
> Poi passo  a concentrarmi su cosa di te mi piace se c’è.


straquoto


----------



## ipazia (12 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Abbiamo scritto lo stesso concetto ma te sei più sintetica.
> Io il “perdono” lo vedo molto come la carota che fai vedere al cavallo per farlo correre ,tenendo,però sempre nell’altra mano anche il bastone.
> Il perdono,quello vero ed autentico,quello arriva dal profondo ,la maggior parte dei comuni mortali non è assolutamente in grado di elargirlo.Io no di certo,ma che non vuol dire che io passi i miei giorni con il *desiderio di sodomizzarti con un cactus.*
> Prendo atto che sei stato uno stronzo e che quel tuo agìto non mi andrà mai a genio ,mai.
> Poi passo  a concentrarmi su cosa di te mi piace se c’è.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

bellissima!!


----------



## mistral (12 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> bellissima!!


Se sei spettatrice si,da protagonista passiva immagino un po’ meno :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (12 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Se sei spettatrice si,da protagonista passiva immagino un po’ meno :carneval:


per la verità ho provato un guizzo di sadismo immaginandomi attrice protagonista, dalla parte dell'impugnatura del cactus :carneval:


----------



## Jim Cain (12 Febbraio 2018)

*=*

P E R D O N O = S U P E R A M E N T O


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Abbiamo scritto lo stesso concetto ma te sei più sintetica.
> Io il “perdono” lo vedo molto come la *carota che fai vedere al cavallo per farlo correre ,tenendo,però sempre nell’altra mano anche il bastone.*
> Il perdono,quello vero ed autentico,quello arriva dal profondo ,la maggior parte dei comuni mortali non è assolutamente in grado di elargirlo.Io no di certo,ma che non vuol dire che io passi i miei giorni con il desiderio di sodomizzarti con un cactus.
> Prendo atto che sei stato uno stronzo e che quel tuo agìto non mi andrà mai a genio ,mai.
> Poi passo  a concentrarmi su cosa di te mi piace se c’è.


:up:
Ecco mi riferivo al grassetto. Brutta cosa.


----------



## mistral (12 Febbraio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> P E R D O N O = S U P E R A M E N T O


Superamento=passare oltre
Perdono=Atto di umanità e generosità che induce all'annullamento di qualsiasi desiderio di vendetta, di rivalsa, di punizione: implorare, impetrare il perdono,concedere, rifiutare il perdono.

Quindi io che qualche desiderio di vendetta e rivalsa non lo escludo,essendo umana anche io ed essendoci là fuori tanti uomini cattivoni e tentatori e non provando assolutamente sentimenti di umanità e generosità quando penso al regalo di mio marito,non perdono :carneval:
Non sono in odore di santità e onestamente ciò che nella vita ho perdonato ,riguardava fatti e persone dei quali me ne fregava ben poco o che avevano un impatto marginale sulla mia vita .Della serie ,ti perdono ma ora levati dalle palle .


----------



## mistral (12 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> per la verità ho provato un guizzo di sadismo immaginandomi attrice protagonista, dalla parte dell'impugnatura del cactus :carneval:


Ah ok,io per parte  attiva avevo in mente il portatore di deretano sodomizzato


----------



## ipazia (12 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Ah ok,io per parte  attiva avevo in mente il portatore di deretano sodomizzato


:rotfl::rotfl:

...se c'è un cactus di mezzo, non ho timore di affermare fermamente la preferenza ad essere attiva portatrice di cactus


----------



## mistral (12 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...se c'è un cactus di mezzo, non ho timore di affermare fermamente la preferenza ad essere attiva portatrice di cactus


Mi sarei preoccupata del contrario .Sarà che oggi ho ingaggiato una battaglia tragica con la spina di un carciofo e il pensiero del cactus nell’ampolla rettale mi fa rabbrividire  ...:unhappy:


----------



## ipazia (12 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Mi sarei preoccupata del contrario .Sarà che oggi ho ingaggiato una battaglia tragica con la spina di un carciofo e il pensiero del cactus nell’ampolla rettale mi fa rabbrividire  ...:unhappy:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## mistral (12 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> Ecco mi riferivo al grassetto. Brutta cosa.


Brutta cosa ma molto umana .L’elevazione e la purezza del vero perdono raramente sono di questa terra.
Si passa oltre a volte semplicemente perché il tempo passa,per qualsiasi cosa bella o brutta,ma non significa dimenticare o che la cosa perda di importanza.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Brutta cosa ma molto umana .L’elevazione e la purezza del vero perdono raramente sono di questa terra.
> Si passa oltre a volte semplicemente perché il tempo passa,per qualsiasi cosa bella o brutta,ma non significa dimenticare o che la cosa perda di importanza.


Io ho perdonato moltissimo in passato.
L’ho fatto quando ho compreso che il mio risentimento era sproporzionato perché il male fatto a me era stato un effetto collaterale. 
Ma è un perdono che assomiglia a un fuoco che si esaurisce.


----------



## mistral (12 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho perdonato moltissimo in passato.
> L’ho fatto quando ho compreso che il mio risentimento era sproporzionato perché il male fatto a me era stato un effetto collaterale.
> Ma è un perdono che assomiglia a un fuoco che si esaurisce.


Io fortunatamente non ho mai dovuto  perdonare granché .
Sono stata fortunata ,sono sempre stata trattata molto bene da chi ho avuto intorno.
Fortunatamente non ricordo tradimenti o  accoltellamenti alle spalle ,ciò che ho “perdonato” in fin dei conti erano cazzate.Al dilà dell’immagine che posso dare qui ,ho un carattere che ha sempre attirato persone splendide ,con me si fanno grandi risate e tante cazzate indimenticabili.
Mi viene in mente un solo caso in tutta la mia vita in cui non ho perdonato e non mi ci sono nemmeno sforzata di farlo perché ho chiuso.Anche quando negli anni la persona  ha fatto di tutto per arrivare ad un riavvicinamento che dopo anni è stato marginale e per cause contingenti non certo per la misericordia.


----------



## alias75 (13 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è un perdono che assomiglia a un fuoco che si esaurisce.


Usi delle metafore meravigliose.


----------



## Bruja (14 Febbraio 2018)

alias75 ha detto:


> Usi delle metafore meravigliose.


Brunetta come tutte le persone sagge conosce le "braci" dell'amore ... e fin'anco le ceneri


----------



## arula (14 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma perché dovrei sforzarmi di neutralizzare  quella parte viva ? .


 è semplice per non soffrire più. solo il perdono ti consente questo.  Rimanere ancorati al passato non fa vivere, perdonare ti consente di liberarti: si mi hai fatto del male, no non me lo fa più, niente che tu abbia fatto mi fa male, accantono ogni rabbia ogni tristezza ogni tormento....  perdonare non è donare qualcosa agli altri ma a se stessi


----------



## mistral (14 Febbraio 2018)

arula ha detto:


> è semplice per non soffrire più. solo il perdono ti consente questo.  Rimanere ancorati al passato non fa vivere, perdonare ti consente di liberarti: si mi hai fatto del male, no non me lo fa più, niente che tu abbia fatto mi fa male, accantono ogni rabbia ogni tristezza ogni tormento....  perdonare non è donare qualcosa agli altri ma a se stessi


Ma non è una cosa che si decide a tavolino.
Poi non concordo sul fatto che solo perdonando non si soffra più.
Io non soffro più,quella fase l'ho passata da secoli.Piu che altro “rivedere” le gesta dei due piccioncini mi fa un misto di pena e compassione.Magari mi spunta un velo di sadismo nel ricordare alcuni particolari,ma dolore proprio no.

“ si mi hai fatto del male, no non me lo fa più, niente che tu abbia fatto mi fa male, accantono ogni rabbia ogni tristezza ogni tormento...” ..     
Esattamente,ma non è che non mi faccia più male perché io ,essere superiore ,ho perdonato e dimenticato,non mi fai più male perché io grazie a questo sono cambiata e decido  di accompagnarmi a te fintanto che la cosa mi aggrada.Magari per tutta la vita o fino a domani.
Il solletico che mi procura il pensare che una bella vendettina mi aggraderebbe ,è anche piacevole,con amore certo,mio marito non ha mica mai smesso di amarmi quando si vedeva con l’amante .
Cosi metterei alla prova se le scuse che ha accampato lui e lo sminuire tutto,valgono anche per me 

Mi sa che non sono ancora in odore di santità .


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2018)

alias75 ha detto:


> Usi delle metafore meravigliose.


Meravigliose non credo, ma mi viene naturale...naufragar in questo mare :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2018)

Forse si perdona quando “hai perquisito gli occhi “ e non puoi più essere ucciso 

[video=youtube;3kjmaEDVTy4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kjmaEDVTy4[/video]


----------



## alias75 (15 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse si perdona quando “hai perquisito gli occhi “ e non puoi più essere ucciso
> 
> [video=youtube;3kjmaEDVTy4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kjmaEDVTy4[/video]


Quando si ama una persona si perdona, ma spesso questo è un perdono effimero, perchè se l'altra persona non è realmente pentita ci può fare ancora più male.

Il perdono vero è un isola che compare nel mare in tempesta, ma bisogna remare in due e nella stessa direzione per poter mettersi in salvo.

Altrimenti  "navigar mi è meno dolce in questo mare"


----------



## Hellseven (15 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> *Ma non è una cosa che si decide a tavolino.*
> Poi non concordo sul fatto che solo perdonando non si soffra più.
> Io non soffro più,quella fase l'ho passata da secoli.Piu che altro “rivedere” le gesta dei due piccioncini mi fa un misto di pena e compassione.Magari mi spunta un velo di sadismo nel ricordare alcuni particolari,ma dolore proprio no.
> 
> ...


Quoto il neretto.
E neppure si può studiare sui libri, tipo procedimento per creare un agente chimico ...
Può venire. E spesso richiede molto tempo.
Anche se si potrebbe confondere con l'indifferenza, a ben pensarci ...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2018)

alias75 ha detto:


> Quando si ama una persona si perdona, ma spesso questo è un perdono effimero, perchè se l'altra persona non è realmente pentita ci può fare ancora più male.
> 
> Il perdono vero è un isola che compare nel mare in tempesta, ma bisogna remare in due e nella stessa direzione per poter mettersi in salvo.
> 
> Altrimenti  "navigar mi è meno dolce in questo mare"


Avendo tradito al pentimento non ci credo
Mi fa anche abbastanza incazzare l'idea che uno si penta dopo essere stato scoperto


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (15 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse si perdona quando “hai perquisito gli occhi “ e non puoi più essere ucciso



Questa è da cornice sulle pareti del cuore. E' stato un colpo leggerla, illuminante. Si, si può perdonare quando si è tanto forti da non aver più paura di essere uccisi. Perchè si sa che si sopravviverà comunque. Almeno io la interpreto così 



Nocciola ha detto:


> Mi fa anche abbastanza incazzare l'idea che uno si penta dopo essere stato scoperto


Ma perchè? Se uno fa una gran cazzata (perchè si rende conto di aver messo a repentaglio la sua vita, di aver fatto soffrire  e bla bla bla) e si redime per conto suo, nel senso che stoppa la faccenda ma non ha ancora il coraggio di confessare (e ci vogliono due palle gigantesche, altro che quelle necessarie per tradire), perchè mai, una volta scoperto, non potrebbe manifestare pentimento sincero? Proprio perchè scoperto e illuminato dai fantastici effetti del tradimento, dunque toccando con mano le disgrazie causate, può (e deve se ha cuore e cervello), pentirsi. Ammettere di aver sbagliato, se tale considera il suo comportamento scriteriato. Se poi è un seriale o di perdere la relazione principale non gli frega, siamo d'accordo, non esiste fare i mea culpa del coccodrillo, ma se s'intende riprendere le redini di una relazione "nuova" ci sta eccome.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Questa è da cornice sulle pareti del cuore. E' stato un colpo leggerla, illuminante. Si, si può perdonare quando si è tanto forti da non aver più paura di essere uccisi. Perchè si sa che si sopravviverà comunque. Almeno io la interpreto così
> 
> 
> 
> Ma perchè? Se uno fa una gran cazzata (perchè si rende conto di aver messo a repentaglio la sua vita, di aver fatto soffrire  e bla bla bla) e si redime per conto suo, nel senso che stoppa la faccenda ma non ha ancora il coraggio di confessare (e ci vogliono due palle gigantesche, altro che quelle necessarie per tradire), perchè mai, una volta scoperto, non potrebbe manifestare pentimento sincero? Proprio perchè scoperto e illuminato dai fantastici effetti del tradimento, dunque toccando con mano le disgrazie causate, può (e deve se ha cuore e cervello), pentirsi. Ammettere di aver sbagliato, se tale considera il suo comportamento scriteriato. Se poi è un seriale o di perdere la relazione principale non gli frega, siamo d'accordo, non esiste fare i mea culpa del coccodrillo, ma se s'intende riprendere le redini di una relazione "nuova" ci sta eccome.


Perche secondo me che stai sbagliando lo sai da subito. Se continui è perché É quello che vuoi. Se ti penti smetti anche prima di essere scoperto. Dopo mi sa di paraculo soprattutto perché se boh non scoperto avresti continuato


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (15 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perche secondo me che stai sbagliando lo sai da subito. Se continui è perché É quello che vuoi. Se ti penti smetti anche prima di essere scoperto. Dopo mi sa di paraculo soprattutto perché se boh non scoperto avresti continuato


Ma difatti io parlavo essenzialmente di chi smette prima di essere scoperto, ma non è detto che anche chi viene colto in fallo  (ah ah) non possa capire di aver sbagliato, se lo pensa, se è quello che realizza. Ma proprio non si può considerare la possibilità di aver fatto una cazzata? Grossa, immensa, ma catalogabile come "errore". Personalmente al mio attivo ne ho diversi, anche di una certa rilevanza, e li ho fatti perchè al momento mi sembravano la cosa migliore, per me, da mettere in campo. Salvo rivelarsi nel tempo, alla luce degli eventi-conseguenze-etc- delle emerite minchiate che rinnego con tutta me stessa, che non rifarei manco alla canna del gas. E come si cresce se non attraverso le cantonate che si prendono? Se ci togliamo anche la possibilità di fare tesoro degli effetti delle nostre magagne, come possiamo capirle e trasformarle in qualcosa di buono?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perche secondo me che stai sbagliando lo sai da subito. Se continui è perché É quello che vuoi. Se ti penti smetti anche prima di essere scoperto. Dopo mi sa di paraculo soprattutto perché se boh non scoperto avresti continuato


Ma uno può non pentirsi di averlo fatto, ma di aver causato tanto dolore.
Spesso si immagina che l’altro sia più...sportivo.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Questa è da cornice sulle pareti del cuore. E' stato un colpo leggerla, illuminante. Si, si può perdonare quando si è tanto forti da non aver più paura di essere uccisi. Perchè si sa che si sopravviverà comunque. Almeno io la interpreto così
> 
> 
> 
> Ma perchè? Se uno fa una gran cazzata (perchè si rende conto di aver messo a repentaglio la sua vita, di aver fatto soffrire  e bla bla bla) e si redime per conto suo, nel senso che stoppa la faccenda ma non ha ancora il coraggio di confessare (e ci vogliono due palle gigantesche, altro che quelle necessarie per tradire), perchè mai, una volta scoperto, non potrebbe manifestare pentimento sincero? Proprio perchè scoperto e illuminato dai fantastici effetti del tradimento, dunque toccando con mano le disgrazie causate, può (e deve se ha cuore e cervello), pentirsi. Ammettere di aver sbagliato, se tale considera il suo comportamento scriteriato. Se poi è un seriale o di perdere la relazione principale non gli frega, siamo d'accordo, non esiste fare i mea culpa del coccodrillo, ma se s'intende riprendere le redini di una relazione "nuova" ci sta eccome.


Il bello di certe frasi è che ognuno le interpreta come vuole.
Io penso alla impossibilità di annullare l’altro (=ucciderlo dentro di sé) perché si è tornati perché lo si vuole nonostante tutto.


----------



## spleen (15 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perche secondo me che stai sbagliando lo sai da subito. Se continui è perché É quello che vuoi. Se ti penti smetti anche prima di essere scoperto. Dopo mi sa di paraculo soprattutto perché se boh non scoperto avresti continuato


Non sono nemmeno io certo sui tempi del pentimento.
E' pur vero che perseverando uno fa il callo...
Ma le situazioni nella vita ed i pensieri cambiano in continuazione.

Quando lasciai la mia seconda fidanzata storica non ne ebbi il benchè minimo rimorso.
Il contraccolpo lo vissi diverso tempo dopo, sull' onda di quello che vidi e seppi di lei in seguito.


----------



## spleen (15 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Non sono nemmeno io certo sui tempi del pentimento.
> E' pur vero che perseverando uno fa il callo...
> Ma le situazioni nella vita ed i pensieri cambiano in continuazione.
> 
> ...


Presi coscienza dopo. Prendere coscienza non sempre è una faccenda immediata.


----------



## arula (16 Febbraio 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Quoto il neretto.
> E neppure si può studiare sui libri, tipo procedimento per creare un agente chimico ...
> Può venire. E spesso richiede molto tempo.
> Anche se si potrebbe confondere con l'indifferenza, a ben pensarci ...


guarda che secondo me sbagliate di grosso
non è mica un  sentimento che o provi o no e che viene da se (tant'è che dici che  richiede molto tempo da cui lo devi maturare, se fosse istintivo sarebbe  istantaneo, per quello poi lo confondi con l'indifferenza) 
perdonare è un dono che qualcuno elargisce volontariamente al ricevente, non un azione involontaria o un istinto...


----------



## Hellseven (16 Febbraio 2018)

arula ha detto:


> guarda che secondo me sbagliate di grosso
> non è mica un  sentimento che o provi o no e che viene da se (tant'è che dici che  richiede molto tempo da cui lo devi maturare, se fosse istintivo sarebbe  istantaneo, per quello poi lo confondi con l'indifferenza)
> perdonare è un dono che qualcuno elargisce volontariamente al ricevente, non un azione involontaria o un istinto...


Non condivido. Io quando l'ho fatto, l'ho fatto perché, *col tempo,* non provavo più rabbia e risentimento ...


----------



## arula (16 Febbraio 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non condivido. Io quando* l'ho fatto*, l'ho fatto perché, col tempo, *non provavo più rabbia e risentimento* ...


quelli sì che sono sentimenti rabbia e risentimento...
l'azione del perdonare come quella del donare prevede una serie di passaggi:
fra cui pensare, cercare, impegnarsi.... tutte azioni da verbo di volontarietà

se non perdono, semplicemente non voglio donare (perchè ho ancora rabbia, perchè non lo amo abbastanza, perchè ho paura mi faccia di nuovo male, perchè quello che pare a te, ma il punto è che non voglio)

'fare' come dici te nel primo neretto, = azione
'sentire'= istinto emozione

perdonare non è un emozione ma un azione
questa è la differenza (più ne parli più confermi i miei assunti)


----------



## Hellseven (16 Febbraio 2018)

arula ha detto:


> quelli sì che sono sentimenti rabbia e risentimento...
> l'azione del perdonare come quella del donare prevede una serie di passaggi:
> fra cui pensare, cercare, impegnarsi.... tutte azioni da verbo di volontarietà
> 
> ...


Dalla proprietà di linguaggio, ma soprattutto dalla competenza tecnica nel qualificare le varie fasi del perdono e la natura dei sentimenti, deduco che tu sei un'addetta ai lavori: psichiatra, psicologa, terapeuta o counselor?


----------



## arula (16 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Non sono nemmeno io certo sui tempi del pentimento.
> E' pur vero che perseverando uno fa il callo...
> Ma le situazioni nella vita ed i pensieri cambiano in continuazione.
> 
> ...


quale?


----------



## arula (16 Febbraio 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Dalla proprietà di linguaggio, ma soprattutto dalla competenza tecnica nel qualificare le varie fasi del perdono e la natura dei sentimenti, deduco che tu sei un'addetta ai lavori: psichiatra, psicologa, terapeuta o counselor?


mai più lontana, ma so lavorare molto su me con azioni assolutamente molto razionali in un marasma di irrazionalità.


----------



## Hellseven (16 Febbraio 2018)

arula ha detto:


> mai più lontana, ma so lavorare molto su me con azioni assolutamente molto razionali in un marasma di irrazionalità.


Sei molto brava, allora.
ma se un uomo di mezza età non particolarmente intelligente e senza competenze particolari può permettersi di darti un piccolo suggerimento .... allora direbbe: attenzione, perché quando c'è di mezzo l'animo umano la razionalità non è necessariamente la bussola da seguire ....


----------



## spleen (16 Febbraio 2018)

arula ha detto:


> quale?


  La progressiva e protratta presa di coscienza di aver fatto del male, di aver avuto la possibilità di agire altrimenti, la montante consapevolezza che rimaneva qualcosa di irrisolto.  Molti anni dopo ci fu il chiarimento che permise a entrambi di passare oltre. Un caso fortuito in fondo, la richiesta di un passaggio in auto che doveva durare 20 minuti e che terminò dopo tre ore di colloquio profondo, chiarificatore e risolutivo dentro un'auto ferma in un parcheggio.   Ma fu un caso della sorte. Diversamente qualcosa di irrisolto sarebbe rimasto....


----------



## arula (16 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> La progressiva e protratta presa di coscienza di aver fatto del male, di aver avuto la possibilità di agire altrimenti, la montante consapevolezza che rimaneva qualcosa di irrisolto.  Molti anni dopo ci fu il chiarimento che permise a entrambi di passare oltre. Un caso fortuito in fondo, la richiesta di un passaggio in auto che doveva durare 20 minuti e che terminò dopo tre ore di colloquio profondo, chiarificatore e risolutivo dentro un'auto ferma in un parcheggio.   Ma fu un caso della sorte. Diversamente qualcosa di irrisolto sarebbe rimasto....


anche se hai spiegato e bene probabilmente senza sapere non capisco,
se hai lasciato per quanto triste non può far male come stare insieme senza amore...
per questo non capisco.


----------



## spleen (16 Febbraio 2018)

arula ha detto:


> anche se hai spiegato e bene probabilmente senza sapere non capisco,
> se hai lasciato per quanto triste non può far male come stare insieme senza amore...
> per questo non capisco.


Fu progressivo mio disinteresse, in un rapporto sulla carta perfetto, nella pratica no. Nato da amicizia e dove al mio progressivo allontanamento corrispose purtroppo un crescente ed immotivata gelosia. Finito in una scenata per avermi visto in compagnia di una ex (con la quale peraltro in quel momento non condividevo nulla).


----------



## arula (16 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Fu progressivo mio disinteresse, in un rapporto sulla carta perfetto, nella pratica no. Nato da amicizia e dove al mio progressivo allontanamento corrispose purtroppo un crescente ed immotivata gelosia. Finito in una scenata per avermi visto in compagnia di una ex (con la quale peraltro in quel momento non condividevo nulla).


Grazie ora è più chiaro, scusa se ho indagato.


----------



## spleen (16 Febbraio 2018)

arula ha detto:


> Grazie ora è più chiaro, scusa se ho indagato.


Ma figurati Arula.


----------



## mistral (16 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Avendo tradito al pentimento non ci credo
> Mi fa anche abbastanza incazzare l'idea che uno si penta dopo essere stato scoperto


Nocciola,scusa se insisto ma ti assicuro che quando scoppia la bolla ,tutte le teorie sia del traditore che del tradito vanno a farsi benedire.
Tu conservi l’idea di purezza e correttezza del tuo tradimento  perché lo vedi specchiato solo in te e nel tuo amante.
Lo hai strutturato in quel modo,con l’idea di purezza,onestà etc...ma non è così.Nessuno di questi aggettivi si addice al tradimento,specie se lo si fa quando nella coppia va tutto bene e quel gesto scaturisce  da puro egoismo e non da necessità o mancanza di qualcosa.
La prova   del nove è quella di rivivere quelle gesta attraverso gli occhi del proprio partner .A quel punto il rivedersi addobbati in intimo sexy per chiudersi in motel,le bugie,i batticuore adolescenziali,il parlare del nulla,il fingere ed il mentire assumo tutt’altro sapore quando ormai gli orgasmi sono un ricordo.
La presa di coscienza e il pentimento spesso passano attraverso il punto di riflessione che arriva dall’esterno.
Rinneghi ciò che hai fatto perché ciò che di piacevole ne hai tratto scompare di fronte alla realtà  ,alla paura ,all’odio e al disprezzo della persona  che hai accanto,ad una famiglia buttata via ,alla sofferenza.E tutto questo è moltiplicato proprio in quelle coppie in cui il tradimento è un fulmine a ciel sereno,dove l’altro vive convinto di essere amato ed al sicuro,dove non immagina e non ha motivo di immaginare e non ha nulla da rimproverarsi.
Quello è il tradimento peggiore ,che ti fa sputare sangue e maledire quei momenti di cui nemmeno più ricordi il sapore perché sei annientato.
Se tu avessi toccato con mano a cosa ti avrebbe portato e cosa avrebbe fatto ai tuoi cari questo tuo”passatempo” ,il non provare pentimento ti porterebbe al piano animale.
Ricordati che anche chi uccide in un momento di rabbia,in quel momento è consapevole e desidera farlo ma sono rari quelli che riescono ad archiviarlo senza pentimento personale o pubblico e i pochi che ci riescono non sono belle persone...


----------



## Nocciola (16 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Nocciola,scusa se insisto ma ti assicuro che quando scoppia la bolla ,tutte le teorie sia del traditore che del tradito vanno a farsi benedire.
> Tu conservi l’idea di purezza e correttezza del tuo tradimento  perché lo vedi specchiato solo in te e nel tuo amante.
> Lo hai strutturato in quel modo,con l’idea di purezza,onestà etc...ma non è così.Nessuno di questi aggettivi si addice al tradimento,specie se lo si fa quando nella coppia va tutto bene e quel gesto scaturisce  da puro egoismo e non da necessità o mancanza di qualcosa.
> La prova   del nove è quella di rivivere quelle gesta attraverso gli occhi del proprio partner .A quel punto il rivedersi addobbati in intimo sexy per chiudersi in motel,le bugie,i batticuore adolescenziali,il parlare del nulla,il fingere ed il mentire assumo tutt’altro sapore quando ormai gli orgasmi sono un ricordo.
> ...


Un tradimento non può essere nè onesto nè puro. Proprio perché ho tradito non credo che ci si penta veramente a meno che non sia l’episodio di una notte. Pentirsi dopo mesi o anni po trovo poco onesto proprio bei confronti del partner. 
Probabilmente da traditi ci si sente meglio a credere al pentimento.
Io credo che ci si dispiaccia del dolore arrecato del quale non si può conoscere la portata fino a che la bomba scoppia ma non pentirsi di avere avuto una relazione che si  curata e coltivata. Un po’ come non prendersi le responsabilità di quella scelta.
Per il resto sappi che la sensazione la conosco in termini diversi ma per fortuna la parola pentimento non è uscita


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Un tradimento non può essere nè onesto nè puro. Proprio perché ho tradito non credo che ci si penta veramente a meno che non sia l’episodio di una notte. Pentirsi dopo mesi o anni po trovo poco onesto proprio bei confronti del partner.
> Probabilmente da traditi ci si sente meglio a credere al pentimento.
> Io credo che ci si dispiaccia del dolore arrecato del quale non si può conoscere la portata fino a che la bomba scoppia ma non pentirsi di avere avuto una relazione che si  curata e coltivata. Un po’ come non prendersi le responsabilità di quella scelta.
> Per il resto sappi che la sensazione la conosco in termini diversi ma per fortuna la parola pentimento non è uscita


Scusa farfallina ma mistral ti ha fatto na’ Chiavica. Incassa e porta a casa.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Scusa farfallina ma mistral ti ha fatto na’ Chiavica. Incassa e porta a casa.


Contenta che la cosa ti diverta


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Contenta che la cosa ti diverta


Da morire


----------



## Nocciola (16 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Da morire


Ne sono lieta 
Ti basta così poco... e a me non costa nulla


----------



## mistral (16 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Un tradimento non può essere nè onesto nè puro. Proprio perché ho tradito non credo che ci si penta veramente a meno che non sia l’episodio di una notte. Pentirsi dopo mesi o anni po trovo poco onesto proprio bei confronti del partner.
> Probabilmente da traditi ci si sente meglio a credere al pentimento.
> Io credo che ci si dispiaccia del dolore arrecato del quale non si può conoscere la portata fino a che la bomba scoppia ma non pentirsi di avere avuto una relazione che si  curata e coltivata. Un po’ come non prendersi le responsabilità di quella scelta.
> Per il resto sappi che la sensazione la conosco in termini diversi ma per fortuna la parola pentimento non è uscita


Dispiacersi o disperarsi del dolore arrecato che cos’e ?
Con la stessa logica,essendo cosciente quando per anni si intratteneva una relazione clandestina,non ci si dovrebbe ne dispiacere ne disperarsi di aver arrecato dolore.


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ne sono lieta
> Ti basta così poco... e a me non costa nulla


Sei una signora.


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Dispiacersi o disperarsi del dolore arrecato che cos’e ?
> Con la stessa logica,essendo cosciente quando per anni si intratteneva una relazione clandestina,non ci si dovrebbe ne dispiacere ne disperarsi di aver arrecato dolore.


Ma farfallina puote.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma farfallina puote.


Nocciola grazie


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Nocciola grazie


Piace farfallina più consono


----------



## Nocciola (16 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Dispiacersi o disperarsi del dolore arrecato che cos’e ?
> Con la stessa logica,essendo cosciente quando per anni si intratteneva una relazione clandestina,non ci si dovrebbe ne dispiacere ne disperarsi di aver arrecato dolore.


Il dispiacersi del dolore che puoi provocare pur non conoscendone la portata è presente anche mentre tradisci. Ma quella “storia” in quel momento è più forte del dispiacere altrimenti non la vivresti. Rinnegare una scelta che hai fatto soprattutto se non hai agito d’impulso secondo me non ha senso. 
E sinceramente spererei che la persona che ho di fianco a me agisca con la testa anche quando fa scelte che mi possano arrecare dolore . Perché se mi arrechi dolore per una cazzata sei ancora più pirla . 
Poi ognuno vive le storie a modo suo quindi probabilmente anche generalizzare non è corretto.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Piace farfallina più consono


Ho chiesto una cortesia..speravo fossi abbastanza intelligente da farmela
Non si può avere tutto dalla vita


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ho chiesto una cortesia..speravo fossi abbastanza intelligente da farmela
> Non si può avere tutto dalla vita


E chi non deve sapere, data la mia bassa intelligenza, è proprio scemo. Con chi te l fai.


----------



## Eagle72 (16 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Nocciola,scusa se insisto ma ti assicuro che quando scoppia la bolla ,tutte le teorie sia del traditore che del tradito vanno a farsi benedire.
> Tu conservi l’idea di purezza e correttezza del tuo tradimento  perché lo vedi specchiato solo in te e nel tuo amante.
> Lo hai strutturato in quel modo,con l’idea di purezza,onestà etc...ma non è così.Nessuno di questi aggettivi si addice al tradimento,specie se lo si fa quando nella coppia va tutto bene e quel gesto scaturisce  da puro egoismo e non da necessità o mancanza di qualcosa.
> La prova   del nove è quella di rivivere quelle gesta attraverso gli occhi del proprio partner .A quel punto il rivedersi addobbati in intimo sexy per chiudersi in motel,le bugie,i batticuore adolescenziali,il parlare del nulla,il fingere ed il mentire assumo tutt’altro sapore quando ormai gli orgasmi sono un ricordo.
> ...


Quotissimo....


----------



## Brunetta (16 Febbraio 2018)

Ai sentimenti non si comanda. Si possono creare le condizioni favorevoli al loro sviluppo. Per questo si può con un atto di volontà, per il desiderio di smettere di provare dolore e rancore o per inclinazione religiosa, cercare di perdonare.
Ma il perdono è un sentimento o, se proprio vogliamo dirla diversamente, la fine di sentimenti negativi.
Si è anche aiutati dall’avere scarsa memoria emotiva.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> E chi non deve sapere, data la mia bassa intelligenza, è proprio scemo. Con chi te l fai.


Vergognati


----------



## mistral (17 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Il dispiacersi del dolore che puoi provocare pur non conoscendone la portata è presente anche mentre tradisci. Ma quella “storia” in quel momento è più forte del dispiacere altrimenti non la vivresti. Rinnegare una scelta che hai fatto soprattutto se non hai agito d’impulso secondo me non ha senso.
> E sinceramente spererei che la persona che ho di fianco a me agisca con la testa anche quando fa scelte che mi possano arrecare dolore . Perché se mi arrechi dolore per una cazzata sei ancora più pirla .
> Poi ognuno vive le storie a modo suo quindi probabilmente anche generalizzare non è corretto.


Credimi sulla parola ,viverla e tutt’altra cosa dall’immaginarla.
Comunque il pentimento lo si può provare anche dopo anni di pratiche sbagliate.
Ci si pente quando ,spontaneamente o con una spinta esterna ci si trova a prendere piena coscienza di ciò che si fa o si è fatto.
Il non pentimento per atti palesemente sbagliati e che noi stessi giudichiamo tali ,è tenuto in piedi   da un soffocamento della propria coscienza.A meno che si ritenga buono e giusto ciò che si compie,in quel caso ovviamente cambia tutto.
Chi non viene scoperto ,e vale per qualsiasi pratica sconveniente,purtroppo o fortunatamente vive in una bolla di autogiustificazione.Se la bolla scoppia la prospettiva cambia e ci si deve confrontare anche con il mondo fuori che potrebbe pensarla molto diversamente e fare vacillare certe granitiche convinzioni auto assolutorie.
In sintesi,finché ce le cantiamo e ce le suoniamo ,la musica sarà sempre quella che piace a noi.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Credimi sulla parola ,viverla e tutt’altra cosa dall’immaginarla.
> Comunque il pentimento lo si può provare anche dopo anni di pratiche sbagliate.
> Ci si pente quando ,spontaneamente o con una spinta esterna ci si trova a prendere piena coscienza di ciò che si fa o si è fatto.
> Il non pentimento per atti palesemente sbagliati e che noi stessi giudichiamo tali ,è tenuto in piedi   da un soffocamento della propria coscienza.A meno che si ritenga buono e giusto ciò che si compie,in quel caso ovviamente cambia tutto.
> ...


Lo dici come se io fossi orgogliosa di quello che h avuto e non capissi. Ho comunque che non sapessi che era la cosa sbagliata nei confronti di mio marito
Io non mi sono mai giustificata, e di cosa poi? Ma negare che sono stata bene e sputare su quello che ho avuto sarebbe per me un cercare di autosaolvernj o cercare una via facile per uscirne 
Ripeto a parti inverse e in situazioni diverse sentir parlare di pentimento mi avrebbe fatto pensare si stare con uno senza spina dorsale


----------



## Blaise53 (17 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Vergognati


Abbi pazienza tu puoi offendere? Ribadisco con chi te la fai?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza tu puoi offendere? Ribadisco con chi te la fai?


Dove ho offeso? E se l’ho fatto ho offeso te non tua moglie 
L’altra domanda non l’ho capita 
Chiederti la cortesia di chiamarmi nocciola non mi sembrava chiederti molto


----------



## Blaise53 (17 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dove ho offeso? E se l’ho fatto ho offeso te non tua moglie
> L’altra domanda non l’ho capita
> Chiederti la cortesia di chiamarmi nocciola non mi sembrava chiederti molto


Credo che tu offenda l’intelligenza di altri. Dato che non arrivano a capire i due nick.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Credo che tu offenda l’intelligenza di altri. Dato che non arrivano a capire i due nick.


Ma cosa c’entrank Gli altri. Tutti sanno chi sono. Se ho cambiato Nick non è certo per gli  utenti del forum che peraltro ho avvertito 
Non ti capisco e non capisco il tuo astio
Ripeto non mi hai spiegato la tua domanda


----------



## alias75 (17 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Lo dici come se io fossi orgogliosa di quello che h avuto e non capissi. Ho comunque che non sapessi che era la cosa sbagliata nei confronti di mio marito
> Io non mi sono mai giustificata, e di cosa poi? Ma negare che sono stata bene e sputare su quello che ho avuto sarebbe per me un cercare di autosaolvernj o cercare una via facile per uscirne
> Ripeto a parti inverse e in situazioni diverse sentir parlare di pentimento mi avrebbe fatto pensare si stare con uno senza spina dorsale


Il tradimento oltre a tutto quello che ha detto mistral (sacrosanto).
Genera un problema forse anche più grave:
Quando tu hai tradito hai scelto di mettere in primo piano un'altra persona.
Tutto quello che tuo marito pensava fosse di esclusività della coppia è diventato invece una valanga di rabbia,frustrazione e dolore.
Ma se avete scelto di ricomporre il rapporto allora il perdono (suo) ed il pentimento (tuo) resteranno solo parole dette per dire se non hai ben chiaro cosa serve oggi a lui e alla coppia.

Lui potrà perdonarti se e solo se tu lo metterai di nuovo al primo piano, ma non con le parole con i fatti.
Mettere in primo piano non significa dire "tesoro, stasera cosa ti và di mangiare"
Ma significa pensare a tuo marito come una persona che ha bisogno di sentirsi importante.
Importante non verso gli altri vuole essere importante per te.

Per fare questo bisogna ascoltare (e non sopportare) gli sfoghi, perchè con l'ascolto puoi capire di cosa ha bisogno tuo marito.
Solo ascoltando tu potrai ricostruire con lui una rapporto forte e forse un giorno se questo accadrà, proverai anche pentimento perchè avrai capito chi realmente sei diventata tu e chi realmente ha continuato (seppur con molto dolore e frustrazione) a starti a a fianco per amore (perchè sappi che il tradito resta solo perchè ama ancora, ora stà a te dimostrare che il sentimento è oltre modo ricambiato).


----------



## Blaise53 (17 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma cosa c’entrank Gli altri. Tutti sanno chi sono. Se ho cambiato Nick non è certo per gli  utenti del forum che peraltro ho avvertito
> Non ti capisco e non capisco il tuo astio
> Ripeto non mi hai spiegato la tua domanda


Non è assolutamente astio è solo che predichi bene ma razzoli (o hai razzolato) male. Tutto qui.  Con  chi te la fai era diretto a chi non capisce questi giochi di nick. Forumisti o chi legge solo.
E ti ho risposto che offendi la loro intelligenza.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non è assolutamente astio è solo che predichi bene ma razzoli (o hai razzolato) male. Tutto qui.  Con  chi te la fai era diretto a chi non capisce questi giochi di nick. Forumisti o chi legge solo.
> E ti ho risposto che offendi la loro intelligenza.


Ma non sono giochi 
Ho cambiato Nick e avevo i miei motivi
Penso sia un mio diritto e spero che chiedere una cortesia non sia di troppo disturbo
Anche perché sei l’unico che ci polemica e l’unico che non rispetta questa mia decisione.
E non ne capisco il motivo se non voler nuocermi


----------



## Blaise53 (17 Febbraio 2018)

alias75 ha detto:


> Il tradimento oltre a tutto quello che ha detto mistral (sacrosanto).
> Genera un problema forse anche più grave:
> Quando tu hai tradito hai scelto di mettere in primo piano un'altra persona.
> Tutto quello che tuo marito pensava fosse di esclusività della coppia è diventato invece una valanga di rabbia,frustrazione e dolore.
> ...


Ma nocciolina non è stata sgamata


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2018)

alias75 ha detto:


> Il tradimento oltre a tutto quello che ha detto mistral (sacrosanto).
> Genera un problema forse anche più grave:
> Quando tu hai tradito hai scelto di mettere in primo piano un'altra persona.
> Tutto quello che tuo marito pensava fosse di esclusività della coppia è diventato invece una valanga di rabbia,frustrazione e dolore.
> ...


Io lo so che non sono credibile ma sono abituata a dire le cose per come le penso e le ho vissute 
Quoto tutto quello che hai scritto 
Peccato che io non ho mai pensato che l’aktro fosse più importante di mio marito
Ripeto capisco davvero che non sia credibile ma non sono abituata a cambiare la versione se è quella che per me è verità


----------



## Skorpio (17 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Credo che tu offenda l’intelligenza di altri. Dato che non arrivano a capire i due nick.


Credo sia sempre prudente ognuno parli della sua di intelligenza.. 

Quel che è da capire è alla portata di chiunque: un utente cambia Nick

Motivi? Sceglie liberamente di non spiegarlo.

Ergo: sono cazzi suoi


----------



## Blaise53 (17 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Credo sia sempre prudente ognuno parli della sua di intelligenza..
> 
> Quel che è da capire è alla portata di chiunque: un utente cambia Nick
> 
> ...


Caro se vuoi farti i cazzi tuoi smetti


----------



## Blaise53 (17 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Credo sia sempre prudente ognuno parli della sua di intelligenza..
> 
> Quel che è da capire è alla portata di chiunque: un utente cambia Nick
> 
> ...


Caro se vuoi farti i cazzi tuoi smetti di scrivere qui. O forse ho violato in codice etico che non conosco? Illuminami


----------



## alias75 (17 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io lo so che non sono credibile ma sono abituata a dire le cose per come le penso e le ho vissute
> Quoto tutto quello che hai scritto
> Peccato che io non ho mai pensato che l’aktro fosse più importante di mio marito
> Ripeto capisco davvero che non sia credibile ma non sono abituata a cambiare la versione se è quella che per me è verità


io non voglio farti cambiare versione.
Anzi se vogliamo parlare più nello specifico credo che non accettare di dirsi pentita perchè equivale ad essere "senza palle" è solo un'altro gesto di egoismo che puoi fare.

Sia chiaro: io non ti sto dicendo che ti devi pentire, sto dicendo che i motivi per cui non credi al pentimento sono da egoista.
Per sua natura un egoista pensa sempre prima al suo benessere, per questo tradisce.
Il fatto che tu dici che tuo marito è rimasto importante anche mentre tradivi me lo conferma.
Su questa base penso che l'unico modo per te di vivere la coppia è quello di trovare una persona che si faccia i fatti suoi come tu ti fai i tuoi e condividere magari solo momenti di vita insieme.
Io non sono così e non ci riuscirei mai, ma con questo non pretendo che tu la debba vedere come me.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2018)

alias75 ha detto:


> io non voglio farti cambiare versione.
> Anzi se vogliamo parlare più nello specifico credo che non accettare di dirsi pentita perchè equivale ad essere "senza palle" è solo un'altro gesto di egoismo che puoi fare.
> 
> Sia chiaro: io non ti sto dicendo che ti devi pentire, sto dicendo che i motivi per cui non credi al pentimento sono da egoista.
> ...


Esiste un traditore non egoista?


----------



## alias75 (17 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Esiste un traditore non egoista?


No,
però esistono traditori che non vogliono più essere egoisti.
e questo in fondo è un pentimento


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Un tradimento non può essere nè onesto nè puro. Proprio perché ho tradito non credo che ci si penta veramente a meno che non sia l’episodio di una notte. Pentirsi dopo mesi o anni po trovo poco onesto proprio bei confronti del partner.
> Probabilmente da traditi ci si sente meglio a credere al pentimento.
> Io credo che ci si dispiaccia del dolore arrecato del quale non si può conoscere la portata fino a che la bomba scoppia ma non pentirsi di avere avuto una relazione che si  curata e coltivata. Un po’ come non prendersi le responsabilità di quella scelta.
> Per il resto sappi che la sensazione la conosco in termini diversi ma per fortuna la parola pentimento non è uscita


 Che in un tradimento non possano esserci purezza né onestà Direi che è proprio una visione triste.  Il tradimento può benissimo essere il regno dell'onestà intellettuale se perpetrato da una persona intellettualmente onesta. È assolutamente puro se rispecchia un ideale giusto di recupero di noi stessi. Proprio perché dall'altra parte ti ritrovi la palude dei non detti, delle presupposizioni basate su una promessa fatta davanti al prete o davanti al sindaco. Anzi, con l'esclusione di quei poveracci che mettono a rischio una famiglia per svuotarsi i coglioni alla sera (miei colleghi maschi non me ne vogliano per il sessismo di questa mia affermazione, ma normalmente le motivazioni per un tradimento anche di una sera da parte di una donna sono più profonde del semplice menefreghismo), ci vuole un ammontare di coraggio infinitamente maggiore a tradire che a lasciare. E, a meno che tu non sia un cretino, del perdono te ne sbatti i coglioni. Se hai bisogno di essere perdonato tanto vale tenersi la frustrazione e non tradire.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Caro se vuoi farti i cazzi tuoi smetti di scrivere qui. O forse ho violato in codice etico che non conosco? Illuminami


Ti illumino volentieri

Tu hai tutto il diritto di far notare quello che hai fatto notare... Magari parlando del tuo cervello e non di quello degli altri

Il tuo cervello ha notato che una utente ha cambiato Nick

Del resto lo ha scritto lei.. quindi ci arriva anche il cervello di una gallina, diciamocelo

Tu chiedi il perché

Lei dice che NON desidera dare ulteriori spiegazioni alla cosa

È una sua scelta

Un cervello qualsiasi a questo punto ha la opportunità di capire che è richiesto di non andare oltre.

È sempre illuminante il panorama, o cominci a vedere buio?


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Febbraio 2018)

alias75 ha detto:


> No,
> però esistono traditori che non vogliono più essere egoisti.
> e questo in fondo è un pentimento


Posso benissimo decidere di tradire mia moglie invece di lasciarla per un atto di puro altruismo verso i figli. E con il pentimento non c'entra nulla


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2018)

alias75 ha detto:


> No,
> però esistono traditori che non vogliono più essere egoisti.
> e questo in fondo è un pentimento


Per me pentimento è rinnegare una scelta fatta o sputare dove si è abbondantemente mangiato
Se per pentimento intendi smettere di tradire allora concordo
Dici che sono due gg che discuto e non ho capito il senso che viene attribuito alla parola ?


----------



## Blaise53 (17 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ti illumino volentieri
> 
> Tu hai tutto il diritto di far notare quello che hai fatto notare... Magari parlando del tuo cervello e non di quello degli altri
> 
> ...


Bravo’. Mi sa che vi siete accoppiati bene in terra.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Bravo’. Mi sa che vi siete accoppiati bene in terra.


Hai chiesto di illuminarti.
Ho cercato di adoperarmi per la tua richiesta

Ma Non hai risposto alla domanda.

È illuminante il panorama, o cominci a vedere buio?


----------



## Lostris (17 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Che in un tradimento non possano esserci purezza né onestà Direi che è proprio una visione triste.  Il tradimento può benissimo essere il regno dell'onestà intellettuale se perpetrato da una persona intellettualmente onesta. È assolutamente puro se rispecchia un ideale giusto di recupero di noi stessi. Proprio perché dall'altra parte ti ritrovi la palude dei non detti, delle presupposizioni basate su una promessa fatta davanti al prete o davanti al sindaco. Anzi, con l'esclusione di quei poveracci che mettono a rischio una famiglia per svuotarsi i coglioni alla sera (miei colleghi maschi non me ne vogliano per il sessismo di questa mia affermazione, ma normalmente le motivazioni per un tradimento anche di una sera da parte di una donna sono più profonde del semplice menefreghismo), *ci vuole un ammontare di coraggio infinitamente maggiore a tradire che a lasciare*. E, a meno che tu non sia un cretino, del perdono te ne sbatti i coglioni. Se hai bisogno di essere perdonato tanto vale tenersi la frustrazione e non tradire.


Ma quando mai...


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma quando mai...


Quoto


----------



## alias75 (17 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Per me pentimento è rinnegare una scelta fatta o sputare dove si è abbondantemente mangiato
> Se per pentimento intendi smettere di tradire allora concordo
> Dici che sono due gg che discuto e non ho capito il senso che viene attribuito alla parola ?


Dipende da te, se hai capito che tuo marito é più importante, allora con la stessa enfasi con cui hai abbondantemente mangiato, potresti anche vomitare. Tanto il fatto di non dire che ti penti per non essere un senza spina dorsale, cozza fortemente con il gesto che hai fatto di nascosto da tuo marito.
perché dal mio punto di vista é molto più senza palle una/o che tradisce che uno/a che si ravvede e rinnega il suo gesto


----------



## Blaise53 (17 Febbraio 2018)

alias75 ha detto:


> Dipende da te, se hai capito che tuo marito é più importante, allora con la stessa enfasi con cui hai abbondantemente mangiato, potresti anche vomitare. Tanto il fatto di non dire che ti penti per non essere un senza spina dorsale, cozza fortemente con il gesto che hai fatto di nascosto da tuo marito.
> perché dal mio punto di vista é molto più senza palle una/o che tradisce che uno/a che si ravvede e rinnega il suo gesto


Causa persa.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2018)

alias75 ha detto:


> Dipende da te, se hai capito che tuo marito é più importante, allora con la stessa enfasi con cui hai abbondantemente mangiato, potresti anche vomitare. Tanto il fatto di non dire che ti penti per non essere un senza spina dorsale, cozza fortemente con il gesto che hai fatto di nascosto da tuo marito.
> perché dal mio punto di vista é molto più senza palle una/o che tradisce che uno/a che si ravvede e rinnega il suo gesto


Ma perché devo vomitare ? Per alleggerire il torto fatto? 
Pentirmi dopo la scoperta mi sa di paraculaggine per tentare il tutto per tutto per non farmi lasciare 
Ho tradito dopo aver pensato e ripensato e ho deciso di farlo . Non mi si chieda di vomitare su una scelta consapevole cosa che appunto trovo ridicola 
E se mi hai tradito per mesi vomitare su questo mi fa pensare che non ti prendi responsabilità e soprattutto che hai agito senza pensare. Non so se questo mi convincerebbe a restare con te


----------



## Blaise53 (17 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Hai chiesto di illuminarti.
> Ho cercato di adoperarmi per la tua richiesta
> 
> Ma Non hai risposto alla domanda.
> ...


Caro ho capito solo che si è in una merdosa ipocrisia.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Caro ho capito solo che si è in una merdosa ipocrisia.


Queste sono deduzioni tue, e fai bene a esporle, peraltro

Io stesso non ho affatto chiesto il perché di questo cambio, ne in pubblico ne in privato.

E in passato, quando ho riconosciuto un'altra utente con un nuovo Nick, che tuttora scrive qui,, dopo averlo inopinatamente scritto in pubblico, l'ho subito cancellato

E non è che con questa utente scorresse reciproca simpatia a fiumi, allora come ora

Ma il rispetto non conosce simpatie o antipatie, e per quanto mi riguarda è assolutamente dovuto a tutti.

a proposito di ipocrisia.. come mai fai così il carino con tanti diminutivi come etta ...uccia ... ina... Cercando nel contempo di mettere la stessa in difficoltà su una cosa che ha dichiarato di non voler spiegare in pubblico?

Argomento interessante, l'ipocrisia.. parliamone


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Queste sono deduzioni tue, e fai bene a esporle, peraltro
> 
> Io stesso non ho affatto chiesto il perché di questo cambio, ne in pubblico ne in privato.
> 
> ...


Ma stai a discutere di valori con uno che ci prova con la vicina di ombrellone e poi si permette di dare sarcasticamente della signora alle donne che scelgono altri uomini?


----------



## mistral (17 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Lo dici come se io fossi orgogliosa di quello che h avuto e non capissi. Ho comunque che non sapessi che era la cosa sbagliata nei confronti di mio marito
> Io non mi sono mai giustificata, e di cosa poi? Ma negare che sono stata bene e sputare su quello che ho avuto sarebbe per me un cercare di autosaolvernj o cercare una via facile per uscirne
> Ripeto a parti inverse e in situazioni diverse sentir parlare di pentimento mi avrebbe fatto pensare si stare con uno senza spina dorsale


Scusa ma quindi il pentimento in quali condizioni emerge? Dopo aver aiutato una vecchina ad attraversare la strada ? Non credo .
Quindi non esiste?
Il fatto che tu ritenga che sia impossibile pentirsi di un “crimine” (uso questo termine generico) che hai commesso in piena lucidità  ,non significa che a posteriori ,per taluni quel piacere che come rovescio della medaglia ha avuto il dispiacere di altri ,non possa trasformarsi in un peso sulla coscienza .
Non poche volte anche qui ho letto di traditori che passata l’euforia hanno sentito un peso difficile da portarsi dietro ,una difficoltà anche a guardare negli occhi il partner ignaro.
Ma ripeto che il pentimento arriva dopo  una profonda analisi che deve far pentire di aver compiuto un qualsivoglia gesto scorretto alle spalle di qualcun’altro .Ovvio che se continui a pensare che sia stata cosa buona e giusta per te e gli altri chissenefrega ,il pentimento non ti può giustamente sfiorare .
Ma ripeto,ci si pente solo quando si prende coscienza di essersi comportati male il che non significa rinnegare di aver ricavato piacere da quel comportamento.Che ti sia comportata male è palese e indubbio ,ma è un tuo diritto sentirti comunque bene con te stessa senza sentire l’esigenza di ravvedimento .
Penso altresì che sia una gran fortuna riuscire a seppellire così a fondo la coscienza .


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Scusa ma quindi il pentimento in quali condizioni emerge? Dopo aver aiutato una vecchina ad attraversare la strada ? Non credo .
> Quindi non esiste?
> Il fatto che tu ritenga che sia impossibile pentirsi di un “crimine” (uso questo termine generico) che hai commesso in piena lucidità  ,non significa che a posteriori ,per taluni quel piacere che come rovescio della medaglia ha avuto il dispiacere di altri ,non possa trasformarsi in un peso sulla coscienza .
> Non poche volte anche qui ho letto di traditori che passata l’euforia hanno sentito un peso difficile da portarsi dietro ,una difficoltà anche a guardare negli occhi il partner ignaro.
> ...


Ma il peso sulla coscienza l’avevo ma se ho continuato vuol dire che quel peso era inferiore alla voglia di continuare
Mi è capitato di pentirmi, rarissimamente di cose fatte ma é accaduto subito e non le ho mai più ripetute.
Pentirsi dopo che hai scopato allegramente per mesi o anni ripeto mi sa di chi agisce incapace di intendere e di volere 
Probabilmente per molti traditi va bene anche questo pur di trovare la motivazione per andare avanti. Lo capisco
Io a un pentimento a posteriori non credo


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (17 Febbraio 2018)

alias75 ha detto:


> No,
> però esistono traditori che non vogliono più essere egoisti.
> e questo in fondo è un pentimento


Quoto.



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Posso benissimo decidere di tradire mia moglie invece di lasciarla per un atto di puro altruismo verso i figli. E con il pentimento non c'entra nulla


In questo caso a monte c'è comunque una relazione che non funziona se si contempla la possibilità di lasciare. E giustamente, in questo caso il pentimento non c'entra nulla.



alias75 ha detto:


> Dipende da te, se hai capito che tuo marito é più importante, allora con la stessa enfasi con cui hai abbondantemente mangiato, potresti anche vomitare. Tanto il fatto di non dire che ti penti per non essere un senza spina dorsale, cozza fortemente con il gesto che hai fatto di nascosto da tuo marito.
> perché dal mio punto di vista é molto più senza palle una/o che tradisce che uno/a che si ravvede e rinnega il suo gesto


Si.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma perché devo vomitare ? Per alleggerire il torto fatto?
> Pentirmi dopo la scoperta mi sa di paraculaggine per tentare il tutto per tutto per non farmi lasciare
> Ho tradito dopo aver pensato e ripensato e ho deciso di farlo . Non mi si chieda di vomitare su una scelta consapevole cosa che appunto trovo ridicola
> E se mi hai tradito per mesi vomitare su questo mi fa pensare che non ti prendi responsabilità e soprattutto che hai agito senza pensare. Non so se questo mi convincerebbe a restare con te





Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma il peso sulla coscienza l’avevo ma se ho continuato vuol dire che quel peso era inferiore alla voglia di continuare
> Mi è capitato di pentirmi, rarissimamente di cose fatte ma é accaduto subito e non le ho mai più ripetute.
> Pentirsi dopo che hai scopato allegramente per mesi o anni ripeto mi sa di chi agisce incapace di intendere e di volere
> Probabilmente per molti traditi va bene anche questo pur di trovare la motivazione per andare avanti. Lo capisco
> Io a un pentimento a posteriori non credo


Non capisco perchè se si è stati tanto consapevoli nella scelta di tradire, e dunque non ci si pente, non si possa, con altrettanta consapevolezza, visto che anche non si è mai smesso di amare il coniuge o non lo si è mai messo al secondo posto, raccontare di sè, di quanto è successo con altri. In virtù di tanta "coscienza" nell'atto di tradire, sarebbe logico estendere tutta la propria coerenza illuminando le ombre presenti nella propria coppia.

Nocciola, a me sembra, molto banalmente, che usi un metro di giudizio per te stessa, coscienziosa e consapevole, e un altro per tutti i traditori del mondo. Tu non ti penti e non confessi perchè sarebbe come vomitare sull'altro qualcosa che non gradirebbe, anche se secondo me non lo fai solo perchè ci vuole tanto, ma tanto coraggio per farlo, e tu può essere che non l'abbia o che comunque non ritenga funzionale alla tua coppia il farlo preferendo vivere una relazione bacata (laddove c'è un tradimento lo è). Per me è la tua ad essere paraculaggine, non quella di chi si rende conto di aver arrecato dolori inenarrabili e cerca di migliorare se stesso e la coppia nella quale ha deciso di continuare a stare.


----------



## mistral (17 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma il peso sulla coscienza l’avevo ma se ho continuato vuol dire che quel peso era inferiore alla voglia di continuare
> Mi è capitato di pentirmi, rarissimamente di cose fatte ma é accaduto subito e non le ho mai più ripetute.
> Pentirsi dopo che hai scopato allegramente per mesi o anni ripeto mi sa di chi agisce incapace di intendere e di volere
> Probabilmente per molti traditi va bene anche questo pur di trovare la motivazione per andare avanti. Lo capisco
> Io a un pentimento a posteriori non credo


Ma io non ho idea se mio marito si sia pentito o meno quindi non è una opzione che ha avuto qualche peso sulla bilancia ,e nemmeno preserva da cazzate future.
Ci si può pentire anchein punto di morte  per una intera vita sbagliata ,figurati di una relazione clandestina .
San Paolo fu fulminato sulla via di Damasco dopo anni di scelleratezze.La presa  di coscienza può avvenire anche dopo 200 scopate allegre.Un giorno ci si guarda bene allo specchio e succede il patatrac.
Quindi che tu non contempli il pentimento per azioni dubbie,non credo valga per tutti.
Fermo restando che rimango dell’idea che se si ha una storia parallela di anni senza mostrare riserve ,il pentimento sarebbe stato molto utile per liberare chi stava a casa ,visto che non si trattava dello sbandamento di un giorno o qualche mese.
Ecco,il pentirsi ha questa utilità,darci la spinta per smettere di agire nel modo sbagliato e non quella di non farci sbagliare .


----------



## Blaise53 (17 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma stai a discutere di valori con uno che ci prova con la vicina di ombrellone e poi si permette di dare sarcasticamente della signora alle donne che scelgono altri uomini?


Eccola. Ironia cara ironia. Discutete fra di voi fate un bel circolo dei sesso mancato. Presidente [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi fai notare quando lo faccio? 
Sono seria. Perché invece in questo mi sembra di essere molto coerente
Tanto che quando leggo di eeaone che sono cascate nella rete di altre e si disperano e qusto avviene dopo la scoperta le trovo poco credibili. 
Della mia vita di coppia degli ultimi 5 anni ho scritto poco e niente e continuerò così fino a che non arriverò a una svolta.
Per cui tutta l’ultima parte non sta in piedi e non per colpa tua perche giustamente non ho sapere come vanno le cose a casa mia.


----------



## ologramma (17 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mi fai notare quando lo faccio?
> Sono seria.


stai ricadendo nella solita spiegazione delle tue ragioni che gli altri non comprendono o non vogliono comprendere quindi come ti ho sempre detto , non ti far male  .....soprassiedi


----------



## alias75 (17 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Eccola. Ironia cara ironia. Discutete fra di voi fate un bel circolo dei sesso mancato. Presidente @_Brunetta_


Blaine io pensavo che tu fossi il marito di nocciola.
a differenza di altri non ho replicato al tuo approccio nella discussione perché comprendo che trovarsi a discutere con una moglie come nocciola può essere snervante e quindi si può arrivare anche ad attaccare per ogni respiro fatto.
ma se non é questa l'ipotesi davvero non comprendo tutto questo tuo fervore contro nocciola.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> stai ricadendo nella solita spiegazione delle tue ragioni che gli altri non comprendono o non vogliono comprendere quindi come ti ho sempre detto , non ti far male  .....soprassiedi


Ha smesso di farmi male ormai da secoli
Ma grazie del pensiero


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2018)

alias75 ha detto:


> Blaine io pensavo che tu fossi il marito di nocciola.
> a differenza di altri non ho replicato al tuo approccio nella discussione perché comprendo che trovarsi a discutere con una moglie come nocciola può essere snervante e quindi si può arrivare anche ad attaccare per ogni respiro fatto.
> ma se non é questa l'ipotesi davvero non comprendo tutto questo tuo fervore contro nocciola.


Gli ricorderò qualcuna che gli ha fatto del male


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Febbraio 2018)

alias75 ha detto:


> Blaine io pensavo che tu fossi il marito di nocciola.
> a differenza di altri non ho replicato al tuo approccio nella discussione perché comprendo che trovarsi a discutere con una moglie come nocciola può essere snervante e quindi si può arrivare anche ad attaccare per ogni respiro fatto.
> ma se non é questa l'ipotesi davvero non comprendo tutto questo tuo fervore contro nocciola.


 il marito di nocciola, blaise? Ma che vi siete fumati stamattina tutti quanti:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (17 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ha smesso di farmi male ormai da secoli
> Ma grazie del pensiero


Ricordo  l'inizio con il fu che ora è in cina credo e li che te lo ho fatto presente e per come ti accalori lo sai mi fa star male


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> Ricordo  l'inizio con il fu che ora è in cina credo e li che te lo ho fatto presente e per come ti accalori lo sai mi fa star male


Ero nel pieno della disperazione e vedevo attaccato un uomo che non aveva colpa 
Li in effetti faceva un po’ male
È il rischio di aprirsi quasi totalmente in un forum 
Direi che l’ho pagato abbastanza


----------



## ologramma (17 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ero nel pieno della disperazione e vedevo attaccato un uomo che non aveva colpa
> Li in effetti faceva un po’ male
> È il rischio di aprirsi quasi totalmente in un forum
> Direi che l’ho pagato abbastanza


lo so ed è per quello che presi le tue difese e mi sei rimasta nei pensieri .


----------



## Blaise53 (17 Febbraio 2018)

alias75 ha detto:


> Blaine io pensavo che tu fossi il marito di nocciola.
> a differenza di altri non ho replicato al tuo approccio nella discussione perché comprendo che trovarsi a discutere con una moglie come nocciola può essere snervante e quindi si può arrivare anche ad attaccare per ogni respiro fatto.
> ma se non é questa l'ipotesi davvero non comprendo tutto questo tuo fervore contro nocciola.


Azz’ una parte che lascio volentieri.
Fervore.? No solo che mi sta cordialmente sul cazzo, con quel suo dire non dire ma essere molto sicura a parlare dei cazzi degli altri.
Diciamo che non è la sola ci sono state e ci sono.


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma perché devo vomitare ? Per alleggerire il torto fatto?
> Pentirmi dopo la scoperta mi sa di paraculaggine per tentare il tutto per tutto per non farmi lasciare
> Ho tradito dopo aver pensato e ripensato e ho deciso di farlo . Non mi si chieda di vomitare su una scelta consapevole cosa che appunto trovo ridicola
> E se mi hai tradito per mesi vomitare su questo mi fa pensare che non ti prendi responsabilità e soprattutto che hai agito senza pensare. Non so se questo mi convincerebbe a restare con te


Può capitare di non pentirsi...ma solo se non si viene scoperti. Se tutto emerge....be' vedere chi ti ama da una vita soffrire infinitamente e vedersi rovinato il matrimonio (che magari era felice e diventa triste) o peggio trovarsi fuori di casa, far soffrire figli, genitori...è difficile non mangiarsi le mani e dire cosa cavolo ho combinato! Si idealizza e giustifica ciò che si è vissuto finquando è nascosto...scusa fa una prova..confessa tutto poi vediamo se non ti penti del grande amore provato per l'amante!


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Azz’ una parte che lascio volentieri.
> Fervore.? No solo che mi sta cordialmente sul cazzo, con quel suo dire non dire ma essere molto sicura a parlare dei cazzi degli altri.
> Diciamo che non è la sola ci sono state e ci sono.


Parlare dei cazzi degli altri o esprimere la mia idea come fanno tutti ? 
Idea che può essere assolutamente non condivisa e rispettata come io rispetto  quelle degli altri


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (17 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mi fai notare quando lo faccio?
> Sono seria. Perché invece in questo mi sembra di essere molto coerente
> Tanto che quando leggo di eeaone che sono cascate nella rete di altre e si disperano e qusto avviene dopo la scoperta le trovo poco credibili.
> Della mia vita di coppia degli ultimi 5 anni ho scritto poco e niente e continuerò così fino a che non arriverò a una svolta.
> Per cui tutta l’ultima parte non sta in piedi e non per colpa tua perche giustamente non ho sapere come vanno le cose a casa mia.


Non so nulla della tua vita, ovvio; mi attengo a quello che scrivi e cioè che tu hai tradito consapevolmente dunque non vedi perchè dovresti pentirti e men che meno confessare, mentre gli altri traditori, secondo te, sarebbero paraculi se mostrano di rinnegare quello che hanno fatto. Ci trovo una forte incoerenza in tutto ciò anche perchè, sempre a quanto dici pubblicamente, non riveli il tradimento dunque non hai coscienza delle eventuali conseguenze su tutto l'entourage della tua vita. Non puoi sapere ciò che può agitarsi nell'anima di chi è causa di cataclismi epocali nelle vite delle persone amate; è come se fossi ferma ad un certo step e ti ostinassi a non considerarne di successivi, come se non esistessero. Giudicandoli. Siamo qui apposta per discutere ma in te osservo una specie di valutazione negativa, nonchè incredula, di ciò che non sai. E dalla posizione di colei che ha tradito mi sembra poco consono. Mi verrebbe da pensare che qualcosa, in questo campo, di irrisolto ce l'abbia anche tu. E non ci sarebbe niente di male; abbiamo tutti zone grigiastre.

Sai che ho tradito anch'io ma, al contrario di te, non mi assolvo affatto. E, se fosse necessario per qualsiasi ragione (si tratta di ex) non avrei problemi a dire tutto "onestamente". Suona strano, lo so, ma le mie scelte consapevoli dei tempi erano opzioni fallaci, per quanto possano essere state strepitosamente fantastiche mentre le ho vissute. Me ne pento perchè ho capito che è stato solo un prediligere il mio piccolo ego, a discapito di una crescita attraverso canali più "maturi". Nella mia relazione attuale ho messo in pratica gli insegnamenti che ne ho tratto e non ho mai tradito, neanche dopo aver subito di brutto come ben sai. In questo senso credo ci si penta, con all'attivo elementi in più per osservare la propria vita da angolazioni diverse, magari alla luce di valori che pesano e non abbagliati da scontati  fuochi di paglia.


----------



## alias75 (17 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mi fai notare quando lo faccio?
> Sono seria. Perché invece in questo mi sembra di essere molto coerente
> Tanto che quando leggo di eeaone che sono cascate nella rete di altre e si disperano e qusto avviene dopo la scoperta le trovo poco credibili.
> Della mia vita di coppia degli ultimi 5 anni ho scritto poco e niente e continuerò così fino a che non arriverò a una svolta.
> Per cui tutta l’ultima parte non sta in piedi e non per colpa tua perche giustamente non ho sapere come vanno le cose a casa mia.


Tutto molto comprensibile, invece.
Non riuscivo a capire perchè sei rimasta con tuo marito dato che non rinneghi niente di quello che hai fatto e dato che porti questi bellissimi ricordi che sembrano per nulla intaccati invece da una base di vigliaccheria.
Poi leggendo questo quote ho capito che fondamentalmente, tu non stai bene con tuo marito e più in generale che non ti senti realizzata, per questo sei ancora alla ricerca di risposte.

Quindi è ovvio che chi si trova nel tuo stato agisce d'istinto, di sopravvivenza.
Come il leone che deve sfamarsi e non pensa che stà uccidendo la gazzella così tu in questo momento dopo tutto quello che hai già fatto ancora sei "affamata" e non ti rendi conto che stai continuando ad accanirti sul cadavere ormai depredato di tuo marito.

Mi dispiace per tuo marito, per te non riesco a provare dispiacere, sono sincero.
Ma non riesco ad attaccarti perchè anche per te non deve essere facile e visto che l'essere umano dovrebbe distinguersi dalle bestie proprio per il suo buon senso, preferisco soprassedere.

Chiudo solo con una domanda, se ci tieni così tanto a sentirti realizzata o a dimostrare la tua spina dorsale perchè non prendi una decisione netta come fanno le persone con le palle?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Non so nulla della tua vita, ovvio; mi attengo a quello che scrivi e cioè che tu hai tradito consapevolmente dunque non vedi perchè dovresti pentirti e men che meno confessare, mentre gli altri traditori, secondo te, sarebbero paraculi se mostrano di rinnegare quello che hanno fatto. Ci trovo una forte incoerenza in tutto ciò anche perchè, sempre a quanto dici pubblicamente, non riveli il tradimento dunque non hai coscienza delle eventuali conseguenze su tutto l'entourage della tua vita. Non puoi sapere ciò che può agitarsi nell'anima di chi è causa di cataclismi epocali nelle vite delle persone amate; è come se fossi ferma ad un certo step e ti ostinassi a non considerarne di successivi, come se non esistessero. Giudicandoli. Siamo qui apposta per discutere ma in te osservo una specie di valutazione negativa, nonchè incredula, di ciò che non sai. E dalla posizione di colei che ha tradito mi sembra poco consono. Mi verrebbe da pensare che qualcosa, in questo campo, di irrisolto ce l'abbia anche tu. E non ci sarebbe niente di male; abbiamo tutti zone grigiastre.
> 
> Sai che ho tradito anch'io ma, al contrario di te, non mi assolvo affatto. E, se fosse necessario per qualsiasi ragione (si tratta di ex) non avrei problemi a dire tutto "onestamente". Suona strano, lo so, ma le mie scelte consapevoli dei tempi erano opzioni fallaci, per quanto possano essere state strepitosamente fantastiche mentre le ho vissute. Me ne pento perchè ho capito che è stato solo un prediligere il mio piccolo ego, a discapito di una crescita attraverso canali più "maturi". Nella mia relazione attuale ho messo in pratica gli insegnamenti che ne ho tratto e non ho mai tradito, neanche dopo aver subito di brutto come ben sai. In questo senso credo ci si penta, con all'attivo elementi in più per osservare la propria vita da angolazioni diverse, magari alla luce di valori che pesano e non abbagliati da scontati  fuochi di paglia.


Perché io mi assolvo? Ma proprio per nulla
Non rinnego una cosa che ho voluto. Se mi assolvessi cercherei una giustufucazioni, una delle tante che ho letto qui e PER ME per come ho vissuto io il mio tradimento sono ridicole. Per altri sono comprensive. Il mondo è bello perché vario.
Potrei pensare anche io che voi vi ostinate a non accettare un punto di vista diverso. Invece penso che avete idee diverse dalle mie e state con persone che la pensano come voi.


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Febbraio 2018)

alias75 ha detto:


> Tutto molto comprensibile, invece.
> Non riuscivo a capire perchè sei rimasta con tuo marito dato che non rinneghi niente di quello che hai fatto e dato che porti questi bellissimi ricordi che sembrano per nulla intaccati invece da una base di vigliaccheria.
> Poi leggendo questo quote ho capito che fondamentalmente, tu non stai bene con tuo marito e più in generale che non ti senti realizzata, per questo sei ancora alla ricerca di risposte.
> 
> ...


E spesso il coniuge che da anni è messo da parte prima o poi cerca fuori o molla...poi voglio vedere se sta cosi serena, visto che magari con l'amante non ci vivrebbe mai insieme seriamente.


----------



## perplesso (17 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Caro se vuoi farti i cazzi tuoi smetti di scrivere qui. O forse ho violato in codice etico che non conosco? Illuminami


sì hai violato un codice chiamato Netiquette che prevede che se una persona per motivi qualsiasi chiede all'Admin di modificare il nick, come ha fatto anche Soloconilcuore, ma che in passato hanno fatto altri, l'Admin accoglie la richiesta e gli altri utenti si adeguano.

se proprio ci tieni a sapere perchè Nocciola ha voluto questo nick, glielo chiedi privatamente.  in chiaro no.

prendila come una richiesta formale, altrimenti dovrò provvedere.   grazie.


----------



## Blaise53 (17 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì hai violato un codice chiamato Netiquette che prevede che se una persona per motivi qualsiasi chiede all'Admin di modificare il nick, come ha fatto anche Soloconilcuore, ma che in passato hanno fatto altri, l'Admin accoglie la richiesta e gli altri utenti si adeguano.
> 
> se proprio ci tieni a sapere perchè Nocciola ha voluto questo nick, glielo chiedi privatamente.  in chiaro no.
> 
> prendila come una richiesta formale, altrimenti dovrò provvedere.   grazie.


Se proprio devi perply, vai tranquillo senza avvisare. Tanto quello che mi passa dico e dirò.


----------



## perplesso (17 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Se proprio devi perply, vai tranquillo senza avvisare. Tanto quello che mi passa dico e dirò.


preferirei evitare di dover intervenire.   sta a te


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma il peso sulla coscienza l’avevo ma se ho continuato vuol dire che quel peso era inferiore alla voglia di continuare
> Mi è capitato di pentirmi, rarissimamente di cose fatte ma é accaduto subito e non le ho mai più ripetute.
> Pentirsi dopo che hai scopato allegramente per mesi o anni ripeto mi sa di chi agisce incapace di intendere e di volere
> Probabilmente per molti traditi va bene anche questo pur di trovare la motivazione per andare avanti. Lo capisco
> Io a un pentimento a posteriori non credo


Ma, credo di ripetermi, può essere come quando ti viene un infarto per il colesterolo e ti penti di aver mangiato fritti o quando hai un tumore ai polmoni e ti penti delle 40 sigarette al giorno. Non vuol mica dire che il fritto o le sigarette non ti piacevano.


----------



## Blaise53 (17 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> preferirei evitare di dover intervenire.   sta a te


Guarda sinceramente, non mi tange. Ma non per offesa o altro. Vedo solo tanta ipocrisia.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2018)

alias75 ha detto:


> Tutto molto comprensibile, invece.
> Non riuscivo a capire perchè sei rimasta con tuo marito dato che non rinneghi niente di quello che hai fatto e dato che porti questi bellissimi ricordi che sembrano per nulla intaccati invece da una base di vigliaccheria.
> Poi leggendo questo quote ho capito che fondamentalmente, tu non stai bene con tuo marito e più in generale che non ti senti realizzata, per questo sei ancora alla ricerca di risposte.
> 
> ...


Ma io non avevo bisogno  di realizzarmi in alcun modo al momento del tradimento 
Con mio marito stavo molto bene e non avevamo problemi. Il tutto rende sicuramebte più grave quello che ho fatto. Ma l’ho fatto 
Scusami ti rispondo come ho risposto prima per quel che riguarda invece il presente. Non parlo di quello che mi sta accadendo e mi è accaduto in questi ultimi anni anche e soprattutto per rispetto del padre dei miei figli
Se non prendo quella decisione al momento é proprio per tutelare loro
Quando le cose si sistemeranno magari spiegherò 
Al momento solo pochissimi utenti che ritengo amici sanno cosa sto vivendo
Scusa se non posso essere più chiara


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma, credo di ripetermi, può essere come quando ti viene un infarto per il colesterolo e ti penti di aver mangiato fritti o quando hai un tumore ai polmoni e ti penti delle 40 sigarette al giorno. Non vuol mica dire che il fritto o le sigarette non ti piacevano.


E ma qui si legge anche di gente che rinnega quel piacere e chi glielo ha procurato


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> E spesso il coniuge che da anni è messo da parte prima o poi cerca fuori o molla...poi voglio vedere se sta cosi serena, visto che magari con l'amante non ci vivrebbe mai insieme seriamente.


Tu e altri avete una idea del tradimento univoca.
Non capisco perché. Leggendo qui dovrebbe essere evidente che ci siano tipologie diverse.
Non tutti i traditori vorrebbero uscire dal matrimonio. 
Credo che chi pensa questo ha una idea di matrimonio come soddisfazione completa di bisogni e desideri.
Io non credo che questo avvenga. Semplicemente si può scegliere di privilegiare la lealtà e la fedeltà al patto oppure si ha la piena consapevolezza che non si può avere ogni soddisfazione. Insomma la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca non è possibile.
Questo atteggiamento, che mi sembra di vedere, da una parte mi pare che renda più portati a tradire, da un’altra possa distruggere in caso di tradimento subìto.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E ma qui si legge anche di gente che rinnega quel piacere e chi glielo ha procurato


Esattamente come dice che poteva evitare il fritto misto tutti i giorni, dopo l’infarto. Ovvero che quel piacere non valeva il rischio di crepare. Ugualmente il piacere di stare con l’amante può essere considerato non valesse la distruzione della vita a cui si dava la priorità.


----------



## alias75 (17 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma io non avevo bisogno  di realizzarmi in alcun modo al momento del tradimento
> Con mio marito stavo molto bene e non avevamo problemi. Il tutto rende sicuramebte più grave quello che ho fatto. Ma l’ho fatto
> Scusami ti rispondo come ho risposto prima per quel che riguarda invece il presente. Non parlo di quello che mi sta accadendo e mi è accaduto in questi ultimi anni anche e soprattutto per rispetto del padre dei miei figli
> Se non prendo quella decisione al momento é proprio per tutelare loro
> ...


beh, nulla da dire allora.
Se hai scelto questa cosa per il bene dei figli e siete consapevoli entrambi, credo sia superfluo anche continuare a parlarne.
Io avevo capito che stavate provando a riprendere il vostro matrimonio e sulla base di questo rispondevo.

Magari anche tuo marito forse meriterebbe di vivere una relazione che lo soddisfa e da come ho capito adesso è liberissimo di farlo.

Su la tua scelta di "privacy" mi trovi d'accordo a prescindere le posizioni diverse su quest'argomento.


----------



## perplesso (17 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Guarda sinceramente, non mi tange. Ma non per offesa o altro. Vedo solo tanta ipocrisia.


  è sufficiente che ti metti in testa di chiamarla Nocciola, il resto rientra nel tuo diritto di opinione


----------



## alias75 (17 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Esattamente come dice che poteva evitare il fritto misto tutti i giorni, dopo l’infarto. Ovvero che quel piacere non valeva il rischio di crepare. Ugualmente il piacere di stare con l’amante può essere considerato non valesse la distruzione della vita a cui si dava la priorità.


Bello l'esempio,  conosco tantissime persone che dopo aver smesso di fumare, iniziano a disgustarsi solo con la puzza di una sigaretta.
Il piacere, per quanto mi riguarda, è effimero se danneggia noi o le persone che amiamo ma può diventare gioia se invece vissuto e condiviso con le persone che amiamo.

Per la serie io preferisco molto più mia moglie (in tutti i sensi) a una qualsiasi altra donna e questo di conseguenza rende il mio piacere una gioia.
Purtroppo lei mi ha tradito e questa cosa ha minato seriamente queste convinzioni.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma quando mai...





Nocciola ha detto:


> Quoto


Ma spesso e volentieri. L'interpretazione del traditore come una specie di mollusco senza palle è parziale e di comodo (come molte altre). Oppure magari filtrata attraverso la vostra esperienza di vita, questo non lo so. Grazie a Dio non va sempre così


----------



## alias75 (17 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma spesso e volentieri. L'interpretazione del traditore come una specie di mollusco senza palle è parziale e di comodo (come molte altre). Oppure magari filtrata attraverso la vostra esperienza di vita, questo non lo so. Grazie a Dio non va sempre così


Mah io penso che non esistono filtri se scegli consapevolmente di andartene con un'altro e lo dichiari prima.
Viceversa sei un mollusco se nascondi tutto e stai con 2 piedi in una scarpa.

il termine stesso della parola tradire è:
Lat. _tradĕre ‘consegnare’, der. di dare ‘dare’, col pref. trans- ‘tra’, passato alla coniugazione in -i- e influenzato nel sign. dall'uso peggiorativo della tradizione evangelica, nella quale Gesù è ‘consegnato’, e cioè ‘tradito’, da Giuda.
_

Giuda per 30 denari vendette Gesù.
Il traditore per - una scopata/un emozione/debolezza/ingenuità/insoddisfazione/quellochevuoi - vende - il cuore/l'anima/la fiducia/il rispetto/quellochevuoi - della persona con cui condivide la vita.

Se non è un mollusco un traditore allora siamo molto peggiori dei nostri antenati di 2000 anni fà


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2018)

alias75 ha detto:


> Bello l'esempio,  conosco tantissime persone che dopo aver smesso di fumare, iniziano a disgustarsi solo con la puzza di una sigaretta.
> Il piacere, per quanto mi riguarda, è effimero se danneggia noi o le persone che amiamo ma può diventare gioia se invece vissuto e condiviso con le persone che amiamo.
> 
> Per la serie io preferisco molto più mia moglie (in tutti i sensi) a una qualsiasi altra donna e questo di conseguenza rende il mio piacere una gioia.
> Purtroppo lei mi ha tradito e questa cosa ha minato seriamente queste convinzioni.


I tradimenti sono tutti diversi.
Pensa a quello che per te vale.


----------



## alias75 (17 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I tradimenti sono tutti diversi.
> Pensa a quello che per te vale.


non ho capito


----------



## Lostris (17 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma spesso e volentieri. L'interpretazione del traditore come una specie di mollusco senza palle è parziale e di comodo (come molte altre). Oppure magari filtrata attraverso la vostra esperienza di vita, questo non lo so. Grazie a Dio non va sempre così


Io non faccio questo tipo di generalizzazioni e assolutamente non penso che chiunque abbia tradito (me compresa) sia un mollusco senza palle.

Ma da qui a dire che ci vuole più coraggio a tradire ce ne passa.
Oh, sicuramente sono io che non capisco che intendi, ma la tua non-risposta non spiega nulla.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2018)

alias75 ha detto:


> non ho capito


Non generalizzare il tradimento subìto.
Pensa cosa è importante per te ora e per il futuro.


----------



## mistral (17 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E ma qui si legge anche di gente che rinnega quel piacere e chi glielo ha procurato


Rinneghi quel piacere e lo maledici perché infinitesimale se confrontato alle pene che ha portato e te e chi ti sta accanto .
Fidati,so di cosa parlo purtroppo ,ma nei reparti di pneumologia non ho mai incontrato nessuno,attaccato all’ossigeno o in procinto di morire per  soffocamanto  che non abbia rinnegato e maledetto ogni singola sigaretta respirata .
Quando ti manca la semplice aria ,il pensiero del fumo ti toglie il fiato e ti da disgusto .Manco te  lo ricordi più quel gran piacere di fumare erba bruciata.
Se arrivi a 99 anni in salute fumando come un turco è probabile che quella merda ti evochi piacere .
Ma c’è anche chi si rende conto del piacere effimero della sigaretta e dei danni che quel piacere può provocare a se stessi e a chi respira il fumo passivo e smette prima di fare danni.
È questa la differenza che non cogli.Te sei ancora nella bolla.Fai parte della categoria di persone che si risveglia solo con il botto ,e questo non è necessariamente  paraculaggine o strategia ,è proprio che il terremoto rade al suolo e solo allora ci si rende conto di quanto fosse bella la casa.
Te lo dico con il cuore ,è impossibile ipotizzare se non si è vissuto.
Io mi sono spaventata di me stessa.Mio marito se l’e vista brutta .Si è consumato nel pentimento e nel non  perdonarsi ,tutto quel piacere è evaporato quando il filtro rosa si è sgretolato .
Anche lui prima non ci arrivava .
Sono passati quasi 4 anni e da pochissimo intravedo in lui segni di ripresa ma sono stati anni terribili per  lui e snervanti per me.Sono anche arrivata ad esortarlo ad andare dallo psicologo .
Eppure di sicuro gli piaceva cosa faceva .


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Febbraio 2018)

alias75 ha detto:


> Mah io penso che non esistono filtri se scegli consapevolmente di andartene con un'altro e lo dichiari prima.
> Viceversa sei un mollusco se nascondi tutto e stai con 2 piedi in una scarpa.
> 
> il termine stesso della parola tradire è:
> ...


Fa senza accento. Ed ho trovato l'errore di ortografia la parte più profonda del tuo commento. 


Lostris ha detto:


> Io non faccio questo tipo di generalizzazioni e assolutamente non penso che chiunque abbia tradito (me compresa) sia un mollusco senza palle.
> 
> Ma da qui a dire che ci vuole più coraggio a tradire ce ne passa.
> Oh, sicuramente sono io che non capisco che intendi, ma la tua non-risposta non spiega nulla.


Ripeto, ognuno filtra le storie che ascolta e che legge attraverso la propria esperienza personale. Se non fosse per i figli sarebbe sicuramente molto più facile andarsene libero a vagare nel mare delle possibilità. Per me. Molto più facile che dover ogni volta scegliere tra il progetto e me. Chi lascia ha sicuramente la vita più facile rispetto a chi tradisce.


----------



## alias75 (18 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Fa senza accento. Ed ho trovato l'errore di ortografia la parte più profonda del tuo commento.


 chapeau


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Rinneghi quel piacere e lo maledici perché infinitesimale se confrontato alle pene che ha portato e te e chi ti sta accanto .
> Fidati,so di cosa parlo purtroppo ,ma nei reparti di pneumologia non ho mai incontrato nessuno,attaccato all’ossigeno o in procinto di morire per  soffocamanto  che non abbia rinnegato e maledetto ogni singola sigaretta respirata .
> Quando ti manca la semplice aria ,il pensiero del fumo ti toglie il fiato e ti da disgusto .Manco te  lo ricordi più quel gran piacere di fumare erba bruciata.
> Se arrivi a 99 anni in salute fumando come un turco è probabile che quella merda ti evochi piacere .
> ...


Prendo atto e se succederà stai certa che tornerò a darti ragione
Al momento leggendoti penso solo a quanto mi avrebbe fatto incazzare se la reazione di mio marito scoperto un suo tradimento fosse stata quella che racconti di tuo marito


----------



## Lostris (18 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ripeto, ognuno filtra le storie che ascolta e che legge attraverso la propria esperienza personale. Se non fosse per i figli sarebbe sicuramente molto più facile andarsene libero a vagare nel mare delle possibilità. Per me. Molto più facile che dover ogni volta scegliere tra il progetto e me. Chi lascia ha sicuramente la vita più facile rispetto a chi tradisce.


Non questo caso non è esperienza personale.. non solo. 
È il modo in cui si considera il tradimento... ecco perché non capivo.

Per te chi tradisce _salva_ il progetto, perché anziché mollare tutto trova il modo di coniugare l’impegno preso alla soddisfazione anche del proprio egoismo. In questo senso tu vedi del coraggio.

Per me, chi tradisce, il progetto lo corrompe. Lo guasta.. perché anziché prendere in mano la situazione e migliorare quello che non va (quando c’è), parlandone e sviscerandolo, è molto meno faticoso creare uno spazio segreto da cui ricavare emozioni, piacere e ossigeno. 

Perchè nella maggioranza dei casi anziché lavorare su un rapporto o riconoscere un fallimento e affrontarne le conseguenze, dure sì, ma lasciando libero anche l’altro, è più comodo lasciare le cose come stanno (a volte le difficoltà sono anche oggettive, non dico di no) e in segreto diventare un’altra persona e vivere altrove momenti di un’altra Vita.

Oppure perché resistere al brivido, all’emozione di una nuova attrazione, all’abbandono dei sensi e ad una travolgente passione, quando la si incontra, costa sicuramente più fatica che cedervi.

Per te il tradimento è quasi inevitabile, ed è addirittura salvifico in ragione di un progetto in cui si è investito. Per cui il prezzo di ingannare l’altro lo si paga volentieri.

Per me, in tantissimi casi, il tradimento invece si potrebbe evitare se si avesse più coraggio di mettere in discussione un rapporto per cui (normalmente) ci si era ripromessi di lottare e impegnarsi, meno egoismo di vivere certe emozionin e più consapevolezza.

Prospettive a distanze siderali.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Rinneghi quel piacere e lo maledici perché infinitesimale se confrontato alle pene che ha portato e te e chi ti sta accanto .


In molti casi è così come dici, e in molti casi chi vede dalla parte del tradito apprezza e auspica questo

In molti casi non è così, il mio esempio più comodo si è alzato dal mio stesso letto con me stamani

Si può essere distrutti per quanto dolore si arreca, si è anche distrutti per il dolore nel vedere il dolore arrecato

Ma contemporaneamente non rinnegare nulla di quanto fatto, le due cose possono benissimo coesistere

Mia moglie tra le lacrime e la disperazione mi disse a suo tempo che si, lo aveva fatto, le era piaciuto, se fosse tornata indietro lo avrebbe rifatto e se non fosse stata scoperta forse avrebbe continuato.

Che non voleva dire che del dolore arrecato non gli importava nulla, anzi, era disperata e lacerata

Ma quel piacere e quei momenti non li ha rinnegati

Le è andata bene (a lei) perché se li avesse rinnegati io sarei andato via subito, senza nemmeno discorrere un attimo


----------



## Divì (18 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non questo caso non è esperienza personale.. non solo.
> È il modo in cui si considera il tradimento... ecco perché non capivo.
> 
> Per te chi tradisce _salva_ il progetto, perché anziché mollare tutto trova il modo di coniugare l’impegno preso alla soddisfazione anche del proprio egoismo. In questo senso tu vedi del coraggio.
> ...


:abbraccio:

Tu mi piaci un sacco, te l'ho già detto?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In molti casi è così come dici, e in molti casi chi vede dalla parte del tradito apprezza e auspica questo
> 
> In molti casi non è così, il mio esempio più comodo si è alzato dal mio stesso letto con me stamani
> 
> ...


Ecco perfetto


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non questo caso non è esperienza personale.. non solo.
> È il modo in cui si considera il tradimento... ecco perché non capivo.
> 
> Per te chi tradisce _salva_ il progetto, perché anziché mollare tutto trova il modo di coniugare l’impegno preso alla soddisfazione anche del proprio egoismo. In questo senso tu vedi del coraggio.
> ...


Quoto
Poi non mi ci ritrovo ma sicuramebte hai riassunto molto bene


----------



## mistral (18 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In molti casi è così come dici, e in molti casi chi vede dalla parte del tradito apprezza e auspica questo
> 
> In molti casi non è così, il mio esempio più comodo si è alzato dal mio stesso letto con me stamani
> 
> ...


Il piacere di quegli attimi può sfumare  di fronte alla catastrofe che può durare tutta la vita.
A tua moglie è andata bene .Se fosse stata messa alla porta e se l’avessi caricata del tuo disprezzo senza possibilità di riscatto ,non so se per lei il gioco avrebbe continuato a valere la candela.
Non sono tutti diplomatici come te che in un paio di settimane hai archiviato la cosa ,anzi,non lo è quasi nessuno .In genere si finisce con le budella sul pavimento.
Ma lo dico anche per me eh,le volte in cui mi è andata bene tutto sommato da codarda ho pensato di non essere stata così condannabile ,semplicemente perché nessuna giuria esterna ne era a conoscenza. 
Per molte persone sono sempre le conseguenze postume che fanno mettere sulla bilancia le proprie azioni .E non è essere paraculi ma semplicemente  poco realisti o visionari .
Poi c’e chi non deve nemmeno provare perché  ci arriva da solo a cosa può portare una determinata azione ,chi ci deve sbattere e chi deve finire stritolato.
Hai mai guardato quelle raccolte di epic fail su YouTube?
Tutta una serie di fesserie ed acrobazie assurde messe in opera dal pirla della porta accanto che anche un bambino avrebbe previsto la fine con minimo qualche ossa rotte .Eppure quello che si è buttato dal tetto della casa con il bob da bambini scivolando su un’assicella che doveva farlo scivolare dritto in piscina ,era convinto .
 Ci si domanda come avesse fatto a crederci che avrebbe retto il peso e che la plastica sul legno potesse scivolare come sulla neve .
2 secondi di piacere contro due anni di rattoppi.


----------



## mistral (18 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Prendo atto e se succederà stai certa che tornerò a darti ragione
> Al momento leggendoti penso solo a quanto mi avrebbe fatto incazzare se la reazione di mio marito scoperto un suo tradimento fosse stata quella che racconti di tuo marito


Boh,mio marito ha detto fin dal primo istante che la colpa era solo sue e che l’altra non c’entrava nulla,sarebbe bastato che lui rimanesse al suo posto..
Lei gli stava addosso in modo sempre più incalzante da più di un anno  (ho letto le mail) e lui gradiva la lusinga e sicuramente la alimentava .Figurati se non gli piaceva avere quella che faceva “wooow” anche se apriva  un barattolo di pelati.
Era una relazione funzionale al suo senso di inadeguatezza.
Quando abbiamo passato un periodo di crisi la disponibilità dell’altra gli è tornata utile per dimostrarmi quante gradissero ciò che io rifiutavo.
Ma non gli è andata molto bene .
Il lasciarsi convincere o attirare non gli fa onore per nulla e non piace nemmeno a me ma purtroppo era così ,mi ci potevo incazzare quanto volevo .Lui fa parte di quelli che prendono coscienza quando sono nel tritacarne.
Era un suo tallone di Achille farsi abbindolare dalla lusinga ,ha perso soldi e si è calato più volte le braghe in senso metaforico di fronte a chi ha sfruttato questa debolezza ,con l’aggravante che lui non la ammetteva e si sentiva superiore alla massa.
Spero che per il futuro Questa inculata e altre che si sono susseguite in quel periodo ,gli torni utile,glielo auguro altrimenti lo specchio sarà il suo nemico giurato a vita .
Quindi qualcuno mi spieghi se esiste una versione  del tradimento subito che “non ti farebbe incazzare “ .
Puoi tradite con tutto il galateo dell’imfame seguito alla lettera ma chi lo subisce e ti becca si incazza nera ugualmente .


----------



## Skorpio (18 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Il piacere di quegli attimi può sfumare  di fronte alla catastrofe che può durare tutta la vita.
> A tua moglie è andata bene .Se fosse stata messa alla porta e se l’avessi caricata del tuo disprezzo senza possibilità di riscatto ,non so se per lei il gioco avrebbe continuato a valere la candela.
> Non sono tutti diplomatici come te che in un paio di settimane hai archiviato la cosa ,anzi,non lo è quasi nessuno .In genere si finisce con le budella sul pavimento.
> Ma lo dico anche per me eh,le volte in cui mi è andata bene tutto sommato da codarda ho pensato di non essere stata così condannabile ,semplicemente perché nessuna giuria esterna ne era a conoscenza.
> ...


Ma.. io non sono così diplomatico come potrei sembrare.. 

Non credo sia questione di diplomazia, nemmeno di "spaventare" l'altro facendogli "ingollare" quelle che sono le sue sensazioni... Con la minaccia velata di andarsene

È questione di prendersi le proprie responsabilità, nel momento in cui si manifestano, nel mio modo di sentire

Sapendo anticipatamente che ogni azione OGNI azione (ripeto) quando si è in coppia PUÒ aver ricadute sul resto della famiglia

Dal mangiare il fritto 3 volte al giorno, ad andare a sciare fuori pista, al licenziarsi perché il capo non ci dice "bravo" a fine giornata, a fare un mutuo da pazzi per un investimento scricchiolante, o aprire un negozio di giubbotti di camoscio in centro storico

Ogni azione ha ricadute sulla famiglia, mette potenzialmente in pericolo l'equilibrio preesistente.

Io sono fiero che mia moglie non abbia rinnegato nulla di quanto ha fatto pur rischiando grosso,  l'ho intesa come una forma di rispetto prima di tutto verso di lei, e poi verso di me.

Se  avesse rinnegato mi sarei sentito il bambino piccino a cui "certe cose" Van dette con dolcezza .. ecco perché me ne sarei andato via.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (18 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Prendo atto e se succederà stai certa che tornerò a darti ragione
> Al momento leggendoti penso solo a quanto mi avrebbe fatto incazzare se la reazione di mio marito scoperto un suo tradimento fosse stata quella che racconti di tuo marito


Quindi una reazione accettabile, dal tuo punto di vista, sarebbe quella della moglie di [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION]. Cioè focalizzare l'attenzione sul piacere provato, sulla bellezza del vissuto e non sulla presa di coscienza degli effetti? Se mio marito mi avesse parlato in codesti termini, sta pur certo che la frase l'avrebbe finita fuori dal cancelo di casa. Perchè dovrebbe farmi incazzare una persona che si rende consapevole anche del male che potrebbe farmi, ulteriormente, sottolineando ciò che si da per scontato, che è stato il movente di tutto quanto? Che poi io abbia voluto conoscere tutti i dettagli è un discorso personale, ma di certo infierire gratuitamente non è il modo giusto, per me, di affrontare una situazione critica come quella di un post-tradimento.



Lostris ha detto:


> Non questo caso non è esperienza personale.. non solo.
> È il modo in cui si considera il tradimento... ecco perché non capivo.
> 
> Per te chi tradisce _salva_ il progetto, perché anziché mollare tutto trova il modo di coniugare l’impegno preso alla soddisfazione anche del proprio egoismo. In questo senso tu vedi del coraggio.
> ...


Perfette anche le virgole


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (18 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Boh,mio marito ha detto fin dal primo istante che la colpa era solo sue e che l’altra non c’entrava nulla,sarebbe bastato che lui rimanesse al suo posto..
> Lei gli stava addosso in modo sempre più incalzante da più di un anno  (ho letto le mail) e lui gradiva la lusinga e sicuramente la alimentava .Figurati se non gli piaceva avere quella che faceva “wooow” anche se apriva  un barattolo di pelati.
> Era una relazione funzionale al suo senso di inadeguatezza.
> Quando abbiamo passato un periodo di crisi la disponibilità dell’altra gli è tornata utile per dimostrarmi quante gradissero ciò che io rifiutavo.
> ...


Ritieniti quotata ad litteram. E' veramente incredibile come le nostre storie manfestino delle similitudini finanche nei tempi (non ricordavo che anche per voi sono quasi 4 anni)


----------



## Skorpio (18 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> focalizzare l'attenzione sul piacere provato


Io non ho affatto detto questo..


----------



## mistral (18 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma.. io non sono così diplomatico come potrei sembrare..
> 
> Non credo sia questione di diplomazia, nemmeno di "spaventare" l'altro facendogli "ingollare" quelle che sono le sue sensazioni... Con la minaccia velata di andarsene
> 
> ...


Forse non ci capiamo sul senso del dopo.
Non sei indegno di rispetto se per una pasticchetta  allucinogena ingoiata in discoteca finisci in terapia intensiva con priorità massima di trapianto di fegato e poi manco ti ricordi più quei fantastici attimi di sballo.Anzi,dimostri di ragionare .
C’ chi già lo sa senza provare che si può giocare il fegato e gira i tacchi perché ha chiare le conseguenze,chi ci prova e gli va bene e ha ricordi psichedelici ,e chi finisce male .
Io non so voi ,ma io i rimorsi o il pentimento li ho egoisticamente molto più per gesti che mi hanno causato problemi . 
Ok,se mi becchi soffro e mi pento per tutto il dolore che ti ho arrecato ,ma soffro e mi pento sopratutto per ciò che ho causato a me stessa ,per essermi fmrssa in condizione di perdere tutto materialmente e moralmente .Figurati se in quei momenti mi viene in mente come me la leccava bene l’amante .


----------



## Skorpio (18 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Forse non ci capiamo sul senso del dopo.
> Non sei indegno di rispetto se per una pasticchetta  allucinogena ingoiata in discoteca finisci in terapia intensiva con priorità massima di trapianto di fegato e poi manco ti ricordi più quei fantastici attimi di sballo.Anzi,dimostri di ragionare .
> C’ chi già lo sa senza provare che si può giocare il fegato e gira i tacchi perché ha chiare le conseguenze,chi ci prova e gli va bene e ha ricordi psichedelici ,e chi finisce male .
> Io non so voi ,ma io i rimorsi o il pentimento li ho egoisticamente molto più per gesti che mi hanno causato problemi .
> Ok,se mi becchi soffro e mi pento per tutto il dolore che ti ho arrecato ,ma soffro e mi pento sopratutto per ciò che ho causato a me stessa ,per essermi fmrssa in condizione di perdere tutto materialmente e moralmente .Figurati se in quei momenti mi viene in mente come me la leccava bene l’amante .


Tu riporti tutto su te stessa.
Io stesso l'ho fatto (per qualche tempo)

Non è la prospettiva giusta, te lo garantisco 

Quando vai con un'altra persona (in quelle 2 ore) il partner non esiste.

Quando mangi il fritto di pesce, il colesterolo non esiste

Quando metti gli sci ai piedi e vai giù, Leonardo David non è mai esistito


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Boh,mio marito ha detto fin dal primo istante che la colpa era solo sue e che l’altra non c’entrava nulla,sarebbe bastato che lui rimanesse al suo posto..
> Lei gli stava addosso in modo sempre più incalzante da più di un anno  (ho letto le mail) e lui gradiva la lusinga e sicuramente la alimentava .Figurati se non gli piaceva avere quella che faceva “wooow” anche se apriva  un barattolo di pelati.
> Era una relazione funzionale al suo senso di inadeguatezza.
> Quando abbiamo passato un periodo di crisi la disponibilità dell’altra gli è tornata utile per dimostrarmi quante gradissero ciò che io rifiutavo.
> ...


Sono assolutamente d’accordo ogni tradimento fa incazzera . Ma ognuno si incazza per cose diverse. E ognuno può tollerare cose diverse


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma.. io non sono così diplomatico come potrei sembrare..
> 
> Non credo sia questione di diplomazia, nemmeno di "spaventare" l'altro facendogli "ingollare" quelle che sono le sue sensazioni... Con la minaccia velata di andarsene
> 
> ...


Straquoto


----------



## mistral (18 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tu riporti tutto su te stessa.
> Io stesso l'ho fatto (per qualche tempo)
> 
> Non è la prospettiva giusta, te lo garantisco
> ...


Ma è ovvio,ci mancherebbe .
Altrimenti il bello dove starebbe?
Si parlava di pentimento quando la discesa finisce in un burrone,e il fritto diventa infarto.Mica siamo tutti santi che ci rendiamo pienamente  conto prima.Alcuni si,altri meno o per nulla.
E ritengo che non sia paraxulaggine il pentirsi dopo ma incapacità di proteggersi a monte .
Io se mi sono fatta del male mangiando dolci quotidianamente probabilmente  un bel giorno mi ravvedo e mi metto a dieta per il mio benessere fosse anche solo estetico e mi pento di essermi rovinata e magari anche di aver fatto vivere di merda chi mi sta accanto.Non sono paracula ma sono stata incapace di badare a me.
Poi c’è chi muore di 200 kili ma dubito ch ne sia felice,semplicemente non si è ravveduto prima perché il bignè non si rinnega .
Chi è dimagrito lo ha rinnegato come veleno .


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Quindi una reazione accettabile, dal tuo punto di vista, sarebbe quella della moglie di [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION]. Cioè focalizzare l'attenzione sul piacere provato, sulla bellezza del vissuto e non sulla presa di coscienza degli effetti? Se mio marito mi avesse parlato in codesti termini, sta pur certo che la frase l'avrebbe finita fuori dal cancelo di casa. Perchè dovrebbe farmi incazzare una persona che si rende consapevole anche del male che potrebbe farmi, ulteriormente, sottolineando ciò che si da per scontato, che è stato il movente di tutto quanto? Che poi io abbia voluto conoscere tutti i dettagli è un discorso personale, ma di certo infierire gratuitamente non è il modo giusto, per me, di affrontare una situazione critica come quella di un post-tradimento.


Si concordo con skorpio
Perché se quel male me lo hai fatto per una caxzata di cui ti pensi vuol dire che mi valuti proprio poco . 
Vuol dire che hai agito senza pensare e a quel punto non vali tu i miei sforzi per ricostruire 
Ma appunto come dicevo prima credo che ognuno di noi può tollerare e non tolllerare cose diverse. E per fortuna direi


----------



## mistral (18 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma.. io non sono così diplomatico come potrei sembrare..
> 
> Non credo sia questione di diplomazia, nemmeno di "spaventare" l'altro facendogli "ingollare" quelle che sono le sue sensazioni... Con la minaccia velata di andarsene
> 
> ...


Ma io parlo di pentimento personale spontaneo  e non di obbligare l’altro a rinnegare o pentirsi .
Mica mio marito mi ha detto di essere pentito,di rinnegare i pompini etc...
Bastava guardarlo per capire che la bilancia pendeva di brutto  da un lato  .
L’ho più volte sentito parlare tra se e se quando credeva di essere solo è più di ha volta ho sentito “che sia maledetto ,che cazzo ho fatto per il nulla “
Ora non so se sia una ammissione di felicità per i tempi che furono con l’amante.A naso direi di no


----------



## Skorpio (18 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma è ovvio,ci mancherebbe .
> Altrimenti il bello dove starebbe?
> Si parlava di pentimento quando la discesa finisce in un burrone,e il fritto diventa infarto.Mica siamo tutti santi che ci rendiamo pienamente  conto prima.Alcuni si,altri meno o per nulla.
> E ritengo che non sia paraxulaggine il pentirsi dopo ma incapacità di proteggersi a monte .
> ...


Il "pentimento" è un punto di attenzione...

Personalmente ho un occhio molto malevolo verso il pentimento, a partire dal pentimento che può aver mio figlio quando frignaccola alle 7,45 del mattino perché non ha fatto lo zaino per la scuola la sera prima e non trova un libro.

Le frignaccolate io non le voglio sentire

Gli dico: ieri sera hai giocato? Bene.
Ti sei divertito? Bene

Ora fai la borsa e non rompere il cazzo a cercare compassione. 

E stasera valuta tu, io di sicuro non ti dico nulla

Come vedi non sono diplomatico come sembro


----------



## mistral (18 Febbraio 2018)

Comunque ci siamo imbarcati in un casino e forse fuori tema .
Si disquisiva suo pentimento che taluni vedono solo come paraculaggine e non come presa di coscienza e che se non avviene dopo la prima scopata  allora non è valido.
Io per esperienza dico che non è così.Ma siamo tutti diversi .


----------



## Lostris (18 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In molti casi è così come dici, e in molti casi chi vede dalla parte del tradito apprezza e auspica questo
> ......
> Le è andata bene (a lei) perché se li avesse rinnegati io sarei andato via subito, senza nemmeno discorrere un attimo


Va beh.
Peró io sinceramente non capisco proprio come si faccia ad essere così sicuri delle proprie reazioni in contesti ipotetici e intransigenti in generale..  

Soprattutto se si è una persona che cerca di capire un minimo.

Sarà che io penso che finché non si affrontano davvero le cose si possano fare solo pronostici... e come tali a me viene da usare cautela e non parlare per assoluti.


----------



## mistral (18 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il "pentimento" è un punto di attenzione...
> 
> Personalmente ho un occhio molto malevolo verso il pentimento, a partire dal pentimento che può aver mio figlio quando frignaccola alle 7,45 del mattino perché non ha fatto lo zaino per la scuola la sera prima e non trova un libro.
> 
> ...


Ma tu continui a vederla come una azione che deve sortire un effetto pubblico.Ad uso e consumo della parte lesa .
Il pentimento è molto intimo,se mio marito si è pentito lo sa solo lui .Come solo io so quando mi sono realmente pentita di qualche mia azione .Quando mi sono pentita dopo aver goduto non mi sono sentita paracula o  frignona ,ma dispiaciuta di non aver evitato in primis per me .Io ci tengo al mio giudizio .
Ed e ben altra cosa dal mangiarsi le mani perché si è dimanticato di giocare la schedina con i numeri buoni .


----------



## insane (18 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma nocciolina non è stata sgamata


Forse e' proprio per questo che ha cominciato a depistare cambiando nick 

Ma il karma e' universale, tutto torna prima o poi


----------



## Skorpio (18 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma tu continui a vederla come una azione che deve sortire un effetto pubblico.Ad uso e consumo della parte lesa .
> Il pentimento è molto intimo,se mio marito si è pentito lo sa solo lui .Come solo io so quando mi sono realmente pentita di qualche mia azione .Quando mi sono pentita dopo aver goduto non mi sono sentita paracula o  frignona ,ma dispiaciuta di non aver evitato in primis per me .Io ci tengo al mio giudizio .
> Ed e ben altra cosa dal mangiarsi le mani perché si è dimanticato di giocare la schedina con i numeri buoni .


In effetti la vedo come te.. una cosa intima

Appunto io da "fuori" non lo voglio vedere, è cosa tua

Io da fuori voglio vedere che non disconosci ne rinneghi quello che hai fatto, e per vedere bene DEVO mettermi fuori, è cioè non METTERMI in mezzo da protagonista 
(,Cosa mi hai fatto? Come hai potuto farMI questo? Etc.. etc..)


Se non vedo questo, vedo un tuo "tirarmi dentro" attraverso il "disconoscimento" di una cosa che hai fatto

E taluni vogliono stare dentro a tutti i costi dentro a un film in cui tornano protagonisti (dopo) mentre prima non erano nemmeno comparse, non c'erano proprio

Io fuori ero prima e fuori voglio restare dopo

Di sicuro il "tuo" pentimento deve restare "tuo" e non venire a "pesare" quotidianamente sul nostro rapporto

Questo, tutto questo, al netto delle scelte che possa fare io, che devono restare completamente "slegate" dal tuo "modo di comportarti" ma anche esse sono una scelta intima


----------



## Skorpio (18 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Va beh.
> Peró io sinceramente non capisco proprio come si faccia ad essere così sicuri delle proprie reazioni in contesti ipotetici e intransigenti in generale..
> 
> Soprattutto se si è una persona che cerca di capire un minimo.
> ...


Io parlo di cose sicure Perché passate.. poi se capitasse domattina potrei reagire in modo totalmente diverso .. non so, non c'è nulla di sicuro sul futuro, ma questa è storia certa

In passato così avvenne


----------



## mistral (18 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Si concordo con skorpio
> Perché se quel male me lo hai fatto per una caxzata di cui ti pensi vuol dire che mi valuti proprio poco .
> Vuol dire che hai agito senza pensare e a quel punto non vali tu i miei sforzi per ricostruire
> Ma appunto come dicevo prima credo che ognuno di noi può tollerare e non tolllerare cose diverse. E per fortuna direi


È molto più probabile agire per  cazzate  che viste dal di fuori hanno la consistenza della nebbia che non per capire il senso della creazione.
Se penso che sia  una cazzata,ingenuamente penso anche di fare poco male .È dopo che mi accorgo che cazzata non era .
Tutti i traditori pensano di dedicare  semplicemente qualche attimo per se e non togliere nulla al partner e mi pare che sia anche il tuo filo conduttore .
Ergo la tua storia era una cazzata ,quattro scopate in motel erano una cazzata,lo scopamico era una cazzata .Se così non fosse stato ,lui ora sarebbe l’ufficiale e tuo marito da anni sarebbe ex.
Ciò che devasta è proprio questo ,una cazzata con una persona che non vorresti al tuo fianco nella vita che rischia di farti perdere la tua vita .


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non questo caso non è esperienza personale.. non solo.
> È il modo in cui si considera il tradimento... ecco perché non capivo.
> 
> Per te chi tradisce _salva_ il progetto, perché anziché mollare tutto trova il modo di coniugare l’impegno preso alla soddisfazione anche del proprio egoismo. In questo senso tu vedi del coraggio.
> ...


Sì. Probabilmente perché io ragiono in base alle persone come sono, tu in base alle persone come dovrebbero essere


----------



## mistral (18 Febbraio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Forse e' proprio per questo che ha cominciato a depistare cambiando nick
> 
> Ma il karma e' universale, tutto torna prima o poi


Ma che cavolo dite?
Qui c’è una marea di traditori ,cos’e questa  storia 
che Nocciola sia più  traditrice di altri,non capisco proprio .
Ammetto che ha qualcosa di indefinito che stride anche a me ,come una doppia personalità ,ma saranno fatti suoi.


----------



## mistral (18 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In molti casi è così come dici, e in molti casi chi vede dalla parte del tradito apprezza e auspica questo
> 
> In molti casi non è così, il mio esempio più comodo si è alzato dal mio stesso letto con me stamani
> 
> ...


Ecco la minaccia .
Se rinneghi me ne vado che è la stessa cosa del se non rinneghi ti caccio.
Se tua moglie avesse rinnegato perché non riusciva più a riconoscersi nei suoi gesti e le motivazioni erano crollate come un castello di carte ,non poteva farlo,pena essere messa alla porta .
Io invece non minaccio nessuna ritorsione e tu sei libero di dire cosa vuoi perché io non sono nessuno per dire che menti.


----------



## insane (18 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> che Nocciola sia più  traditrice di altri,non capisco proprio .


Che non sia la best cheater in the world e' appurato, pero' penso che sia quella che avrebbe un sacco da perdere nel caso venisse scoperta. Del resto e' proprio lei quella che dice che ha tradito quando tutto era figo e appagante col marito.

Del resto, un cambio di nick, di identita', ha sempre un significato, anche nell'angolino di un forum come questo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Ecco la minaccia .
> Se rinneghi me ne vado che è la stessa cosa del se non rinneghi ti caccio.
> Se tua moglie avesse rinnegato perché non riusciva più a riconoscersi nei suoi gesti e le motivazioni erano crollate come un castello di carte ,non poteva farlo,pena essere messa alla porta .
> Io invece non minaccio nessuna ritorsione e tu sei libero di dire cosa vuoi perché io non sono nessuno per dire che menti.


non rinnegare vu9l dire anche essere sinceri.
Il partner che abbiamo al nostro fianco ci fa capire cosa è indispensabile dire per continuare.
Tu volevi pentimento, redenzione.
Skorpio voleva una verità , non comoda.


----------



## mistral (18 Febbraio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Che non sia la best cheater in the world e' appurato, pero' penso che sia quella che avrebbe un sacco da perdere nel caso venisse scoperta. Del resto e' proprio lei quella che dice che ha tradito quando tutto era figo e appagante col marito.
> 
> Del resto, un cambio di nick, di identita', ha sempre un significato, anche nell'angolino di un forum come questo.


C’È qualche traditore qui che non vede l’ora di farsi scoprire?
Si palesi


----------



## spleen (18 Febbraio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Forse e' proprio per questo che ha cominciato a depistare cambiando nick
> 
> Ma il karma e' universale, tutto torna prima o poi


Scusate ma non ci arrivate proprio?
Ha cambiato nick perchè qualche deficente (e sono tenero nel definirlo così ) si è arrogato il diritto non solo di giudicare ma anche di intraprendere (da persona malata mentalmente ) delle azioni extraforum contro di lei.
Vogliamo continuare a giudicare, rimestare nella merda e rompere i coglioni alle persone?
Fossi in [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] avrei già chiuso il 3d e bannato qualcuno. Dal momento che qui dentro la riservatezza e l'anonimato sono la condizione essenziale per potersi esprimere liberamente.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Ecco la minaccia .
> Se rinneghi me ne vado che è la stessa cosa del se non rinneghi ti caccio.
> Se tua moglie avesse rinnegato perché non riusciva più a riconoscersi nei suoi gesti e le motivazioni erano crollate come un castello di carte ,non poteva farlo,pena essere messa alla porta .
> Io invece non minaccio nessuna ritorsione e tu sei libero di dire cosa vuoi perché io non sono nessuno per dire che menti.


Ma io mica l'ho minacciata...  

Mica le dissi: "se dici che hai fatto una stronzata, me ne vado.."


----------



## Skorpio (18 Febbraio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Che non sia la best cheater in the world e' appurato, pero' penso che sia quella che avrebbe un sacco da perdere nel caso venisse scoperta. Del resto e' proprio lei quella che dice che ha tradito quando tutto era figo e appagante col marito.
> 
> Del resto, un cambio di nick, di identita', ha sempre un significato, anche nell'angolino di un forum come questo.


Se intendete adoperarvi al vostro meglio per far in modo che qualcuno sia scoperto, fate bene a dirlo

Così si sa subito tutti come e con chi regolarsi

Che qui c'è gente che ha voglia di confrontarsi, e non mattarelli che fanno di tutto per mettere nei guai qualche utente


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Febbraio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Forse e' proprio per questo che ha cominciato a depistare cambiando nick
> 
> Ma il karma e' universale, tutto torna prima o poi


 mi dà sempre una bellissima sensazione quando sento qualcuno che autocertifica la sua impotenza affidando una vendetta che non hai il coraggio o i mezzi per compiere ad una forza superiore. Ma non sarebbe estremamente più sano, tanto per riferirsi al tuo nickname, prendere consapevolezza che sei come tutti gli altri soltanto una pagliuzza portato in giro da convergenze casuale di eventi e che il tuo errore è stato affidarti alla lettura della realtà preconfezionata che ti ha rifilato il sistema? Inutile prendersela con le persone. Chi ti ha infilato una carota nel culo e una mela in bocca per servirti a tavola non è un qualcuno in particolare. E la sommatoria delle bugie che hai ascoltato da quando sei nato e che, magari inconsapevolmente, hai contribuito a diffondere.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non rinnegare vu9l dire anche essere sinceri.
> Il partner che abbiamo al nostro fianco ci fa capire cosa è indispensabile dire per continuare.
> Tu volevi pentimento, redenzione.
> Skorpio voleva una verità , non comoda.


Appunto, se non rinneghi mi stai dando un calcio in bocca ma non mi stai facendo passare per coglione. Se rinneghi in tutta sincerità, sono io che sono un cretino per aver scelto accanto a me una donna che non è in grado di gestire le sue emozioni. Se rinneghi per prendermi per il culo, di fatto mi stai trattando come un imbecille a me.


----------



## mistral (18 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non rinnegare vu9l dire anche essere sinceri.
> Il partner che abbiamo al nostro fianco ci fa capire cosa è indispensabile dire per continuare.
> Tu volevi pentimento, redenzione.
> Skorpio voleva una verità , non comoda.


Io volevo verità fin nei particolari.
Pentimento ed eventuale redenzione sono cose sue .
Certo mi avesse detto “mi è piaciuto i tanto e non vedo i l’ora di replicare “ ,non avrebbe avuto molto senso .
Invece mi rendo conto che per molti non è così .
Molti vogliono vedere il partner eroe,orgoglioso delle proprie gesta.Benissimo ,niente di male ma io passo.


----------



## insane (18 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se intendete adoperarvi al vostro meglio per far in modo che qualcuno sia scoperto, fate bene a dirlo
> 
> Così si sa subito tutti come e con chi regolarsi
> 
> Che qui c'è gente che ha voglia di confrontarsi, e non mattarelli che fanno di tutto per mettere nei guai qualche utente


Non so se ti stessi riferendo a me, ma personalmente non me ne frega niente della vita che fa la gente qua dentro, e non mi sognerei minimamente di perdere tempo con il solo fine di sputtanare traditori. Solo che per lavoro mi tocca seguire electron trails e solitamente, non sempre pero', un cambio di nick ha un significato ben preciso. Per questo ho fatto la mia osservazione, chiamala deformazione professionale.

Sono qua solo per dire la mia e basta, per me rimanete tutti dei nick con delle propic piu' o meno carine


----------



## mistral (18 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non rinnegare vu9l dire anche essere sinceri.
> Il partner che abbiamo al nostro fianco ci fa capire cosa è indispensabile dire per continuare.
> Tu volevi pentimento, redenzione.
> Skorpio voleva una verità , non comoda.


Mai pentita  di nulla?
Fortunata allora .


----------



## insane (18 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> mi dà sempre una bellissima sensazione quando sento qualcuno che autocertifica la sua impotenza affidando una vendetta che non hai il coraggio o i mezzi per compiere ad una forza superiore. Ma non sarebbe estremamente più sano, tanto per riferirsi al tuo nickname, prendere consapevolezza che sei come tutti gli altri soltanto una pagliuzza portato in giro da convergenze casuale di eventi e che il tuo errore è stato affidarti alla lettura della realtà preconfezionata che ti ha rifilato il sistema? Inutile prendersela con le persone. Chi ti ha infilato una carota nel culo e una mela in bocca per servirti a tavola non è un qualcuno in particolare. E la sommatoria delle bugie che hai ascoltato da quando sei nato e che, magari inconsapevolmente, hai contribuito a diffondere.


paperotto, mi fai un po' pena. E' ovvio che il karma non esiste, era solo una citazione, che se non sai cogliere, come hai dimostrato, continua a cementare la mia opinione di te che tu sia solo un burino ignorante.

non sai nulla di me e pisci stronzate ogni volta che posti, evita di sparare sentenze perche' fai brutte figure


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Febbraio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Forse e' proprio per questo che ha cominciato a depistare cambiando nick
> 
> Ma il karma e' universale, tutto torna prima o poi


No comment. Non posso


----------



## Skorpio (18 Febbraio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Non so se ti stessi riferendo a me, ma personalmente non me ne frega niente della vita che fa la gente qua dentro, e non mi sognerei minimamente di perdere tempo con il solo fine di sputtanare traditori. Solo che per lavoro mi tocca seguire electron trails e solitamente, non sempre pero', un cambio di nick ha un significato ben preciso. Per questo ho fatto la mia osservazione, chiamala deformazione professionale.
> 
> Sono qua solo per dire la mia e basta, per me rimanete tutti dei nick con delle propic piu' o meno carine


Bravo.
Un cambio di Nick ha un solo significato, che del Nick precedente non voglio più vestirmi

Il "Perché" sta tutto nei cazzi del padrone del Nick, che ha facoltà di non dirli

Chi è interessato a disquisire su questi cazzi, e non su argomenti, può dichiararlo serenamente, così uno si puo regolare, giusto?


----------



## Skorpio (18 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Molti vogliono vedere il partner eroe,orgoglioso delle proprie gesta.Benissimo ,niente di male ma io passo.


No Mis 

Se il riferimento è a quanto dicevo stamani, stai completamente deformando il senso di quanto volevo dire

Capisco anche il senso del deformare, in verità ..

Ma non fu affatto cosi, ovviamente per me


----------



## insane (18 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Bravo.
> Un cambio di Nick ha un solo significato, che del Nick precedente non voglio più vestirmi
> 
> Il "Perché" sta tutto nei cazzi del padrone del Nick, che ha facoltà di non dirli
> ...


Corretto. Pero' non si puo' evitare che qualcuno noti questo cambio di nick e lo sottolinei. Se c'e' liberta' nel cambiare nick c'e' anche liberta' nel farlo notare. Altrimenti abbandoni il tuo nick precedente e ti fai un account ex novo (e poi subentrano le analisi semantiche e grammaticali... ma non voglio annoiare i miei venticinque lettori)


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Febbraio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> paperotto, mi fai un po' pena. E' ovvio che il karma non esiste, era solo una citazione, che se non sai cogliere, come hai dimostrato, continua a cementare la mia opinione di te che tu sia solo un burino ignorante.
> 
> non sai nulla di me e pisci stronzate ogni volta che posti, evita di sparare sentenze perche' fai brutte figure


Ho imparato a mie spese che le persone limitate online non vanno fatte crescere con i ragionamenti, bisogna semplicemente sbattergli in faccia la realtà più e più volte. Di cornuti rompicoglioni che invocavano il karma anche qua sopra ne ho visti a bizzeffe, e onestamente non c'è nessun motivo per leggere te in modo diverso. Oltretutto la battutina sul cambio di nick parla di te. Male. 
Figurati se mi preoccupo dell'opinione che possono avere di me i disagiati internettiani. Quello che posso rilevare è che ai fini del dibattito sei utile come una forchetta nel brodo. E se sei così pure nella vita reale capisco pure molto bene quella povera crista di tua moglie :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (18 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> No comment. Non posso


Povero tesoro.. :rotfl:

N'artra vittima frignaccolosa in cerca di sponde..  :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (18 Febbraio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Corretto. Pero' non si puo' evitare che qualcuno noti questo cambio di nick e lo sottolinei. Se c'e' liberta' nel cambiare nick c'e' anche liberta' nel farlo notare.


Sicuramente

Specialmente se lo ha dichiarato la stessa padrona del Nick.

Uno chiede.. la padrona risponde che NON desidera dirlo,  è  a quel punto che succede?


----------



## insane (18 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Oltretutto la battutina sul cambio di nick parla di te. Male.


Continui a dimostrare quanto sei ignorante, visto che *ignori* quanto le piccole cose all'infuori del tuo mondo di azzeccagarbugli possano rovinare le persone. Ma non fa niente, sei simpatico, se passi per Trieste fammi un fischio ti porto a mangiare una porzina di quelle top class . Magari ci vediamo in tribunale, i tuoi colleghi mi pagano per le "mie battutine"


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Febbraio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> quanto le piccole cose all'infuori del tuo mondo di azzeccagarbugli possano rovinare le persone.


 altra battuta che parla male. Ti prego continua che ti stai scavando la fossa a meraviglia :rotfl:


----------



## insane (18 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> altra battuta che parla male. Ti prego continua che ti stai scavando la fossa a meraviglia :rotfl:



:rotfl: sei patetico


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Febbraio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> :rotfl: sei patetico


 Mi spiace ma non funziona un granché la strategia del patetico. Sei tu quello con i buchi che sembrano crateri a livello di tecnica dialettica. Prima butti in mezzo il karma, Poi è ovvio che non esiste. Poi ti metti a fare le pulci alla gente sul cambio di nickname con sto discorso strisciante del tanto non me ne frega nulla ma se i traditori muoiono bruciati godo. Ma pensi veramente che serva un plotone di esegeti per leggere tra le righe la tua pochezza esistenziale? staresti bene del Pozzo del disagio, sai? Anzi potrebbe pure darsi che tu provenga di lì :rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Bravo.
> Un cambio di Nick ha un solo significato, che del Nick precedente non voglio più vestirmi
> 
> Il "Perché" sta tutto nei cazzi del padrone del Nick, che ha facoltà di non dirli
> ...


Quando uno sa...


----------



## insane (18 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mi spiace ma non funziona un granché la strategia del patetico. Sei tu quello con i buchi che sembrano crateri a livello di tecnica dialettica. Prima butti in mezzo il karma, Poi è ovvio che non esiste. Poi ti metti a fare le pulci alla gente sul cambio di nickname con sto discorso strisciante del tanto non me ne frega nulla ma se i traditori muoiono bruciati godo. Ma pensi veramente che serva un plotone di esegeti per leggere tra le righe la tua pochezza esistenziale? staresti bene del Pozzo del disagio, sai? Anzi potrebbe pure darsi che tu provenga di lì :rotfl:


Non so cosa sia questo pozzo del disagio. Io buchi non ne ho, mogli non ne ho, sei tu quello con le corna di Schrödinger. Tecnica dialettica sti cazzi, non mi serve, e' OVVIO che argomentando con un avvocatuncolo come te perdo sempre, e' naturale, e' il tuo mestiere brah. Il mio e' diametralmente opposto. 

Se ti piace farti bullo con me che di dialettica non capisco un cazzo benvenuto, contento tu, contenti tutti. Pero' faresti una piu' bella figura ignorandomi. Io no, non ti ignoro, mi diverti, sei un chew toy


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Febbraio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Corretto. Pero' non si puo' evitare che qualcuno noti questo cambio di nick e lo sottolinei. Se c'e' liberta' nel cambiare nick c'e' anche liberta' nel farlo notare. Altrimenti abbandoni il tuo nick precedente e ti fai un account ex novo (e poi subentrano le analisi semantiche e grammaticali... ma non voglio annoiare i miei venticinque lettori)


No comment ma quoto


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Povero tesoro.. :rotfl:
> 
> N'artra vittima frignaccolosa in cerca di sponde..  :rotfl: :rotfl:


Certo che sai quando uno ti prende per il culo


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sicuramente
> 
> Specialmente se lo ha dichiarato la stessa padrona del Nick.
> 
> Uno chiede.. la padrona risponde che NON desidera dirlo,  è  a quel punto che succede?


Diccelo tu che sai.


----------



## Lostris (18 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sì. Probabilmente perché io ragiono in base alle persone come sono, tu in base alle persone come dovrebbero essere


O forse perché è una prospettiva che ti fa comodo.

Le persone che si impegnano quotidianamente in un rapporto ventennale perché ci credono esistono. Forse fanno meno notizia, ma esistono.
Cosi come esistono le persone che hanno il coraggio di chiuderlo, un progetto, senza tradirne le fondamenta ma riconoscendone la fine. 

Esistono gli incastrati che tradiscono o sono traditi, ma restano perché sentono di non poter fare altrimenti.

In pratica esiste di tutto, quello che scegliamo di guardare fa la differenza.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Febbraio 2018)

ma che problemi avete? di testa? curatevi non qui pero"

ora uno non puo' cambiate nick se prima non ha avuto il bene placito della massa ? 

fatevi i cazzi vostri, punto.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Certo che sai quando uno ti prende per il culo


So anche quando non sa più che dire, se per quello..


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Febbraio 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma che problemi avete? di testa? curatevi non qui pero"
> 
> ora uno non puo' cambiate nick se prima non ha avuto il bene placito della massa ?
> 
> fatevi i cazzi vostri, punto.


Un’altra che sa.  Ok avvocato difensore


----------



## Skorpio (18 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Diccelo tu che sai.


Fammi la lista di quelli che vogliono sapere (diccelo ..)

Con allegate le motivazioni :mexican:

Vedrò cosa posso fare per voi.. :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Febbraio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Non so cosa sia questo pozzo del disagio. Io buchi non ne ho, mogli non ne ho, sei tu quello con le corna di Schrödinger. Tecnica dialettica sti cazzi, non mi serve, e' OVVIO che argomentando con un avvocatuncolo come te perdo sempre, e' naturale, e' il tuo mestiere brah. Il mio e' diametralmente opposto.
> 
> Se ti piace farti bullo con me che di dialettica non capisco un cazzo benvenuto, contento tu, contenti tutti. Pero' faresti una piu' bella figura ignorandomi. Io no, non ti ignoro, mi diverti, sei un chew toy


 giusto. Nella variegata panoplia di fregnacce con cui ci stai deliziando mancava giusto l'accenno al bullismo. Io stavo semplicemente rilevando un tuo interesse un po' eccessivo alla faccenda del cambio di nickname. Oltre ad una sostanziale assenza di contribuzione ai fini del dibattito in generale. Ma quest'ultimo soggetto è passato in secondo piano.
Guarda che non serve essere cintura nera di retorica per chiacchierare con me. E soprattutto sei tu il primo ad aver cominciato a lanciare battute poco simpatiche e non sono stato io il primo a notarle. Quindi te lo dico tranquillamente senza nessuno sfoggio di retorica vattene tranquillamente affanculo


----------



## Skorpio (18 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Un’altra che sa.  Ok avvocato difensore


Ahia.

Arrivano gli avvocati difensori, sento odore di martiri :mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Un’altra che sa.  Ok avvocato difensore


no una che si fa i cazzi suoi 

fava lessa


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Febbraio 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> no una che si fa i cazzi suoi
> 
> fava lessa


Ne hai parecchi?


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ne hai parecchi?


q.b.


----------



## insane (18 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> giusto. Nella variegata panoplia di fregnacce con cui ci stai deliziando mancava giusto l'accenno al bullismo. Io stavo semplicemente rilevando un tuo interesse un po' eccessivo alla faccenda del cambio di nickname. Oltre ad una sostanziale assenza di contribuzione ai fini del dibattito in generale. Ma quest'ultimo soggetto è passato in secondo piano.
> Guarda che non serve essere cintura nera di retorica per chiacchierare con me. E soprattutto sei tu il primo ad aver cominciato a lanciare battute poco simpatiche e non sono stato io il primo a notarle. Quindi te lo dico tranquillamente senza nessuno sfoggio di retorica vattene tranquillamente affanculo


Sei noioso. Se tu avessi letto con attenzione (mi rendo conto che per un minus habens come te e' difficile) avresti capito che il mio "interesse un po' eccessivo", come dici tu, deriva solamente da quello che faccio quotidianamente. Non era un attacco diretto verso farfalla/nocciola, e' stata semplicemente una deduzione derivata da anni di esperienza. Che poi la mia arguta (??) deduzione sia vera o meno, chissenefrega, non era LEI il fulcro della discussione, ma il motivo per il quale una persona decida di cambiare nickname.

Detto questo, puoi tranquillamente succhiarmi il cazzo mentre io me ne vado affanculo.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Febbraio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Sei noioso. Se tu avessi letto con attenzione (mi rendo conto che per un minus habens come te e' difficile) avresti capito che il mio "interesse un po' eccessivo", come dici tu, deriva solamente da quello che faccio quotidianamente. Non era un attacco diretto verso farfalla/nocciola, e' stata semplicemente una deduzione derivata da anni di esperienza. Che poi la mia arguta (??) deduzione sia vera o meno, chissenefrega, non era LEI il fulcro della discussione, ma il motivo per il quale una persona decida di cambiare nickname.
> 
> Detto questo, puoi tranquillamente succhiarmi il cazzo mentre io me ne vado affanculo.


Come accettato. Per la prima volta penso di meritarmi di meglio. Adesso tornatene dagli amichetti e salutameli tanto.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> O forse perché è una prospettiva che ti fa comodo.
> 
> Le persone che si impegnano quotidianamente in un rapporto ventennale perché ci credono esistono. Forse fanno meno notizia, ma esistono.
> Cosi come esistono le persone che hanno il coraggio di chiuderlo, un progetto, senza tradirne le fondamenta ma riconoscendone la fine.
> ...


Prospettiva pericolosissima. Se io scelgo di guardare il 2% invece del 98 mi faccio delle idee sbagliate che mi portano a sbagliare ulteriormente incasinando la vita mia e delle persone a cui voglio bene. Bisogna guardare il 98 anche quando ci va male.


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Febbraio 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> q.b.


Ah niente gang?


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Febbraio 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma che problemi avete? di testa? curatevi non qui pero"
> 
> ora uno non puo' cambiate nick se prima non ha avuto il bene placito della massa ?
> 
> fatevi i cazzi vostri, punto.


Ma sto plurale? :rotfl:


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (18 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Si concordo con skorpio
> Perché se quel male me lo hai fatto per una caxzata di cui ti pensi vuol dire che mi valuti proprio poco .
> Vuol dire che hai agito senza pensare e a quel punto non vali tu i miei sforzi per ricostruire
> Ma appunto come dicevo prima credo che ognuno di noi può tollerare e non tolllerare cose diverse. E per fortuna direi


Deduco che se si tradisce per qualcosa o qualcuno per cui "valga la pena", dunque assimilabile ad "importante" tu consideri il tradimento meno incisivo, dunque ci sarebbero, in questo caso, i presupposti per ricostruire, almeno i tuoi sforzi per farlo. Ed è proprio su questo punto che siamo in disaccordo. Se hai ceduto per una cazzata, per qualcosa che dopo rinneghi, è proprio allora che c'è si da discutere sui perchè e i percome, ma che esistono margini più ampi di recupero. Se c'è stato qualcosa di grosso, non una sbandata per esempio o una storia di sesso ma un vero e proprio innamoramento e lo ammetti, si apre un ventagio di domande infinito e, dal mio punto di vista, decadono o quasi i presupposti per un tentativo di tornare in coppia.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Febbraio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> il mio "interesse un po' eccessivo", come dici tu, deriva solamente da quello che faccio quotidianamente.


Ok.. 

Ma a questo punto, preso atto che la persona che scrive dietro a un Nick ha dichiarato che non desidera essere chiamata col precedente Nick, e non desidera approfondire pubblicamente circa il perché, cosa succede? (Io chiedo)

Vai avanti con pubbliche supposizioni, guidato dalla tua indomabile deformazione professionale, oppure rispetti la richiesta della persona?

Io questo chiedo.

E se la risposta fosse la prima, la deformazione professionale come motivazione a me non basta più, lo anticipo


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> , decadono o quasi i presupposti per un tentativo di tornare in coppia.


E perché? Detta così pare che il cazzo lo dai a tutti ma il cuore deve avere l'esclusiva. Così è troppo facile. Se hai l'esclusiva sul cuore, difficile che rischi la capa pesante.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ok..
> 
> Ma a questo punto, preso atto che la persona che scrive dietro a un Nick ha dichiarato che non desidera essere chiamata col precedente Nick, e non desidera approfondire pubblicamente circa il perché, cosa succede? (Io chiedo)
> 
> ...


E su, non bullizzare :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (18 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E su, non bullizzare :rotfl:


No no 

Io chiedo.. 

È curiosità...


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No no
> 
> Io chiedo..
> 
> È curiosità...


Chiaro.


Spoiler


----------



## Skorpio (18 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Chiaro.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


:rotfl: :rotfl:

(Dal secondo 36 al secondo 43) :rotfl: :rotfl:

[video=youtube;s2cCyEJEvkw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2cCyEJEvkw[/video]


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (18 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In effetti la vedo come te.. una cosa intima
> 
> Appunto io da "fuori" non lo voglio vedere, è cosa tua
> 
> ...



Personalmente non posso e non voglio restare fuori da qualcosa che mi ha frantumato la vita. Considerarlo un tirarmi dentro? Perchè no? Non è che si è trattato di un asteroide che mi ha sfiorato la casa, mi è proprio sprofondato dal tetto fino alle fondamenta. Sticazzi che mi chiamo fuori. Ovviamente nella consapevolezza che la storia non è mia, che non sono stata protagonista, che ero una comparsa magari anche fastidiosa etc etc, ma la coppia adesso è mia e ciò che ha composto/formato me e l'altro è affar mio. Non si tratta di disconoscimento di ciò che è stato ma visione della cosa come appare *ora; *quello che era quando era in vita solo chi l'ha vissuta lo sa, e attraverso il ripercorrerla insieme, se si sta insieme, si può tentare di capirne ciò che conta. Anche attraverso la rinnegazione, perchè no?



insane ha detto:


> Forse e' proprio per questo che ha cominciato a depistare cambiando nick
> 
> Ma il karma e' universale, tutto torna prima o poi


Cattivo/a e fuori luogo. 



Lostris ha detto:


> O forse perché è una prospettiva che ti fa comodo.
> 
> Le persone che si impegnano quotidianamente in un rapporto ventennale perché ci credono esistono. Forse fanno meno notizia, ma esistono.
> Cosi come esistono le persone che hanno il coraggio di chiuderlo, un progetto, senza tradirne le fondamenta ma riconoscendone la fine.
> ...


Si.



Arcistufo ha detto:


> E perché? Detta così pare che il cazzo lo dai a tutti ma il cuore deve avere l'esclusiva. Così è troppo facile. Se hai l'esclusiva sul cuore, difficile che rischi la capa pesante.


Rispondevo alla logica di nocciola che prevede canali fissi di azioni/risposte. Se proprio devo prendere per buone le sue argomentazioni, le vedo rovesciate, anche se la mia visuale generale è molto più elastica.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ah niente gang?


solo bang


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma sto plurale? :rotfl:


majestatis sta bene su tutto come il nero


----------



## insane (18 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ok..
> 
> Ma a questo punto, preso atto che la persona che scrive dietro a un Nick ha dichiarato che non desidera essere chiamata col precedente Nick, e non desidera approfondire pubblicamente circa il perché, cosa succede? (Io chiedo)
> 
> ...


Guarda, l'oblio non esiste. Non su internet almeno. Se tu domani decidessi di cambiare nick e io dovessi continuare a chiamarti "skorpio" magari tu ti  arrabbieresti, ma non potresti evitarlo.

Quello che il 99% delle persone non capisce e' che su un forum o su una qualunque altra piattaforma in rete le cose che vengono scritte sono quasi immutabili.

Decidere di rispettare o meno la volonta' di una persona di cambiare identita' e' una cosa personale; potrei continuare a chiamarti "skorpio" anche se tu avessi cambiato il nick in qualcos'altro, oppure mi adatterei alla tua nuova identita'. Il punto e' che IO saprei che prima di essere X tu eri Y.

Dipende molto dall'empatia della gente che hai intorno, e, opinione personale, la gente e' mediamente stronza


----------



## Skorpio (18 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Personalmente non posso e non voglio restare fuori da qualcosa che mi ha frantumato la vita. Considerarlo un tirarmi dentro? Perchè no? Non è che si è trattato di un asteroide che mi ha sfiorato la casa, mi è proprio sprofondato dal tetto fino alle fondamenta. Sticazzi che mi chiamo fuori. .


Restare fuori o mettersi dentro è sicuramente una scelta, e chi la fa è guidato da precise motivazioni.

Non so se esiste un modo "giusto" di posizionarsi, so che esistono molti modi, e sono tutti legittimi.

Io ho scelto a suo tempo di tenere distanza, e  ovviamente con le mie buone ragioni, che per fortuna sono riuscito a mettere a fuoco in pochissimo tempo, un paio di ore, nelle quali ho potuto riflettere anche molto sommariamente su una serie di cose.

Io non sono pentito di quella scelta, che andava bene per me, magari per un altro va male, dipende molto da noi, da come siamo fatti, dalla nostra sensibilità... Dipende..


----------



## Skorpio (18 Febbraio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Guarda, l'oblio non esiste. Non su internet almeno. Se tu domani decidessi di cambiare nick e io dovessi continuare a chiamarti "skorpio" magari tu ti  arrabbieresti, ma non potresti evitarlo.
> 
> Quello che il 99% delle persone non capisce e' che su un forum o su una qualunque altra piattaforma in rete le cose che vengono scritte sono quasi immutabili.
> 
> ...


Ma questo è sicuro.. certo che potresti continuare, non c'è dubbio

Io ho chiesto.. eventualmente perché?

Romanticismo, nostalgia del Nick passato? Non. So.. chiedo

Empatia per me no, se tu CHIEDI di esser chiamato Paolo io ti chiamo Paolo anche in assenza di empatia, diversamente se continuassi a chiamarti Insane vorrei solo cercare di farti un dispetto (e magari un danno).

Il sapere che prima eri un'altra/o non è una scoperta di un segreto, la stessa persona CI TIENE a far sapere che dietro un diverso Nick scrive sempre la stessa persona prima diversamente identificata

Tanto è vero che ha conservato con questo nuovo Nick le sue precedenti conversazioni verso tutti noi

Quindi chiedo: perché?


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (18 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Restare fuori o mettersi dentro è sicuramente una scelta, e chi la fa è guidato da precise motivazioni.
> 
> Non so se esiste un modo "giusto" di posizionarsi, so che esistono molti modi, e sono tutti legittimi.
> 
> ...


Certo, le variabili sono infinite.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Febbraio 2018)

O indiciamo un referendum per cambiare, all'unanimità, un nick o accettiamo la nuova variante senza troppe domande ( considerato che non sono cazzi nostri ).
Alla fine una cosa che doveva passare in sordina sta diventando un caso da prima pagina. 
Detto ciò nomino te  @blaise , ilsignore. Ora tocca a te cambiare il mio nick, non mi offendo


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> O indiciamo un referendum per cambiare, all'unanimità, un nick o accettiamo la nuova variante senza troppe domande ( considerato che non sono cazzi nostri ).
> Alla fine una cosa che doveva passare in sordina sta diventando un caso da prima pagina.
> Detto ciò nomino te  @blaise , ilsignore. Ora tocca a te cambiare il mio nick, non mi offendo



Nooo. Lo cambio al primo campanello d’allarme.
Poi io @il signore tu @la signora.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Nooo. Lo cambio al primo campanello d’allarme.


:carneval:  ma il mio l'ho scelto giusto?


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> :carneval:  ma il mio l'ho scelto giusto?


Per te la signora 
Sai cosa vuol dire nel gergo  blaisiano ?


----------



## perplesso (18 Febbraio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Corretto. Pero' non si puo' evitare che qualcuno noti questo cambio di nick e lo sottolinei. Se c'e' liberta' nel cambiare nick c'e' anche liberta' nel farlo notare. Altrimenti abbandoni il tuo nick precedente e ti fai un account ex novo (e poi subentrano le analisi semantiche e grammaticali... ma non voglio annoiare i miei venticinque lettori)


no si può evitare perchè se io ti dico (non a te Insane, tu generico) che i motivi per i quali uno cambia nick sono spiegabili privatamente se proprio si è così curiosi ed in chiaro devi far l'indiano, tu te ne fai una ragione e non insisti.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Febbraio 2018)

augh!!!


----------



## perplesso (18 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Scusate ma non ci arrivate proprio?
> Ha cambiato nick perchè qualche deficente (e sono tenero nel definirlo così ) si è arrogato il diritto non solo di giudicare ma anche di intraprendere (da persona malata mentalmente ) delle azioni extraforum contro di lei.
> Vogliamo continuare a giudicare, rimestare nella merda e rompere i coglioni alle persone?
> Fossi in @_perplesso_ avrei già chiuso il 3d e bannato qualcuno. Dal momento che qui dentro la riservatezza e l'anonimato sono la condizione essenziale per potersi esprimere liberamente.


se ho tempo, in serata, ripulisco il 3d e come detto anche a Blaise, chi insiste si prenderà le risposte adeguate.


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> se ho tempo, in serata, ripulisco il 3d e come detto anche a Blaise, chi insiste si prenderà le risposte adeguate.


Addirittura ripulire. 
Noooooo Ma davvero? 
Mah


----------



## perplesso (18 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Addirittura ripulire.  Noooooo Ma davvero?  Mah


  Blaise, dacci un taglio, dico sul serio.


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> Blaise, dacci un taglio, dico sul serio.


Ma davvero dici? Ma ti sembra logico? Su quali basi, sono duro di comprendonio. A me sembra na strunzata, poi oh tutto è possibile quando uno se la suona e se la canta


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2018)

[MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] lascia stare. Se posso chiedere. Ci siamo già passati qui dentro alla provocazione gratuita fino ad arrivare alla vita reale. Inutile. 
Poi megkio che rimanga scritto,ognuno si farà la sua idea.
Io dal canto mio so di non aver mai toccato certi livelli con estranei di cui conosco solo il Nick e credo che qui dentro ho sempre portato rispetto verso tutti. 
E qui per me si chiude.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Febbraio 2018)

ma il mio fatevi i cazzi vostri cosa aveva di non chiaro ?


----------



## Skorpio (18 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma davvero dici? Ma ti sembra logico? Su quali basi, sono duro di comprendonio. A me sembra na strunzata, poi oh tutto è possibile quando uno se la suona e se la canta


Leggi qualche post sopra quanto ha scritto Spleen, quotato da Perplesso.

E se dopo fai ancora il fanciullo smarrito che non ha capito, vuol dire che la campana del tuo cervello suona a morto, oppure sei in malafede, scegli tu


----------



## perplesso (18 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma davvero dici? Ma ti sembra logico? Su quali basi, sono duro di comprendonio. A me sembra na strunzata, poi oh tutto è possibile quando uno se la suona e se la canta


non sto più a spiegare a chi non vuole capire, ti ho risposto già ieri in cosa consiste il tuo errore.

tieni solo presente che la prossima volta che chiami Nocciola con un altro nick, non stupirti se scatta qualche sanzione.


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Leggi qualche post sopra quanto ha scritto Spleen, quotato da Perplesso.
> 
> E se dopo fai ancora il fanciullo smarrito che non ha capito, vuol dire che la campana del tuo cervello suona a morto, oppure sei in malafede, scegli tu


La vecchiaia incombe. Io ho smessso si chiamare nocciola ..non si può dire.  Mi spieghi per benino il perché se ho smesso che cazzo vuoi.. posso ironizzare con altri o siete tutti con i calli doloranti?


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> non sto più a spiegare a chi non vuole capire, ti ho risposto già ieri in cosa consiste il tuo errore.
> 
> tieni solo presente che la prossima volta che chiami Nocciola con un altro nick, non stupirti se scatta qualche sanzione.


Dopo la tua gentile cazziata ho  chiamato nocciola in non si può dire?


----------



## Skorpio (18 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> La vecchiaia incombe. Io ho smessso si chiamare nocciola ..non si può dire.  Mi spieghi per benino il perché se ho smesso che cazzo vuoi.. posso ironizzare con altri o siete tutti con i calli doloranti?


Hai letto il post di Spleen?

Ti è ora luminoso quanto fino a 5 minuti fa ti appariva buio?

Si o no?


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Hai letto il post di Spleen?
> 
> Ti è ora luminoso quanto fino a 5 minuti fa ti appariva buio?
> 
> Si o no?


Ma uno che gioca extra forum si ferma per un cambio di nick. Mi sa che state fuori strada. 
Comunque non nominerò piu l’ex nick di nocciola, parola di lupetto............


----------



## Brunetta (18 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Deduco che se si tradisce per qualcosa o qualcuno per cui "valga la pena", dunque assimilabile ad "importante" tu consideri il tradimento meno incisivo, dunque ci sarebbero, in questo caso, i presupposti per ricostruire, almeno i tuoi sforzi per farlo. Ed è proprio su questo punto che siamo in disaccordo. Se hai ceduto per una cazzata, per qualcosa che dopo rinneghi, è proprio allora che c'è si da discutere sui perchè e i percome, ma che esistono margini più ampi di recupero. Se c'è stato qualcosa di grosso, non una sbandata per esempio o una storia di sesso ma un vero e proprio innamoramento e lo ammetti, si apre un ventagio di domande infinito e, dal mio punto di vista, decadono o quasi i presupposti per un tentativo di tornare in coppia.


La tua risposta, come altre simili o speculari dimostrano, secondo me, che il valore del tradimento viene da taluni visto come fondamentale per ricostruire, mentre per altri è visto fondamentale per valutare la persona e solo in conseguenza di questo poi, ma solo poi, considerare la possibilità di ricostruire.
Credo che siano visioni inconciliabili.
I primi traditi mi pare di intuire che vogliano sentirsi considerare incomparabili. I secondi vogliono poter giudicare il traditore ancora degno. 
Quindi gli uni centrati sulla scelta del traditore, i secondi sulla scelta del tradito.


----------



## perplesso (18 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Dopo la tua gentile cazziata ho  chiamato nocciola in non si può dire?





Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma uno che gioca extra forum si ferma per un cambio di nick. Mi sa che state fuori strada.
> Comunque non nominerò piu l’ex nick di nocciola, parola di lupetto............


ecco bravo


----------



## Brunetta (18 Febbraio 2018)

Per me è semplice questione di rispetto e buona educazione.
Ma, come nella vita reale, anche nel web si incontrano maleducati e irrispettosi. 
Chi però è maleducato e irrispettoso in un luogo privato ne viene normalmente espulso.


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è semplice questione di rispetto e buona educazione.
> Ma, come nella vita reale, anche nel web si incontrano maleducati e irrispettosi.
> Chi però è maleducato e irrispettoso in un luogo privato ne viene normalmente espulso.


La signora ha sentenziato . [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION]  esegui.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Febbraio 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> majestatis sta bene su tutto come il nero


Sì ma sfina


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Mai pentita  di nulla?
> Fortunata allora .


 si mi pento alcune volte, ma ripensando a perché ho avuto quella reazione, il mio pentimento svanisce.
Vedi di cose sbagliate ne ho fatte tante e ne farò ancora, ma nel momento in cui le faccio mi sembrano giuste, quindi mi domando sempre perché l'ho ritenuta giusta????


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (18 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La tua risposta, come altre simili o speculari dimostrano, secondo me, che il valore del tradimento viene da taluni visto come fondamentale per ricostruire, mentre per altri è visto fondamentale per valutare la persona e solo in conseguenza di questo poi, ma solo poi, considerare la possibilità di ricostruire.
> Credo che siano visioni inconciliabili.
> I primi traditi mi pare di intuire che vogliano sentirsi considerare incomparabili. I secondi vogliono poter giudicare il traditore ancora degno.
> Quindi gli uni centrati sulla scelta del traditore, i secondi sulla scelta del tradito.




No, io non intepreto la questione così nettamente. Il tradito valuta la scelta del traditore nel suo complesso e poi sceglie cosa fare analizzando una serie di considerazioni a 360°. Poi: anche se fosse che il tradito voglia sentirsi considerare incomparabile, cosa c'è di strano? Quando si ama funziona esattamente così, anche in regime di "normalità". Se pensassi che la persona con cui sto mi assimila a un milione di altre donne, non avrebbe senso, è l'essere visti come speciali un elemento fondante della coppia. Per me. La considerazione rispetto alla quale si vuole poter considerare il traditore ancora "degno" è bipartisan, la condizione fondamentale per ricostruire (eventualmente) da parte di entrambe le "categorie". 
Ci stiamo fissando sui particolari, la realtà è che ognuno parla per il proprio vissuto e qualcuno per quello che immagina e alla fine dei salmi si cerca tutti solo quel pertugio di lealtà e correttezza nel quale infilare il buono sopravvissuto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Io volevo verità fin nei particolari.
> Pentimento ed eventuale redenzione sono cose sue .
> *Certo mi avesse detto “mi è piaciuto i tanto e non vedo i l’ora di replicare “ ,non avrebbe avuto molto senso* .
> Invece mi rendo conto che per molti non è così .
> Molti vogliono vedere il partner eroe,orgoglioso delle proprie gesta.Benissimo ,niente di male ma io passo.


C'è differenza nel volere dovizia di particolari e sapere la verità.
La verità non sono le azioni,la verità sta in quello che veramente si pensa quando si compiono certe scelte.
Per il grassetto dici esattamente quello che sostengo, avrebbe avuto molto senso. Ma era la cosa sbagliata da dire se si voleva recuperare, per te.
Insomma non è come camminare ed inciampare inconsapevolmente in un dislivello.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Appunto, se non rinneghi mi stai dando un calcio in bocca ma non mi stai facendo passare per coglione. Se rinneghi in tutta sincerità, sono io che sono un cretino per aver scelto accanto a me una donna che non è in grado di gestire le sue emozioni. Se rinneghi per prendermi per il culo, di fatto mi stai trattando come un imbecille a me.


 Come dice Mary Poppins, basta un poco di zucchero e la pillola va giù


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Come dice Mary Poppins, basta un poco di zucchero e la pillola va giù


Sempre voluto farmela


----------



## Brunetta (18 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> No, io non intepreto la questione così nettamente. Il tradito valuta la scelta del traditore nel suo complesso e poi sceglie cosa fare analizzando una serie di considerazioni a 360°. Poi: anche se fosse che il tradito voglia sentirsi considerare incomparabile, cosa c'è di strano? Quando si ama funziona esattamente così, anche in regime di "normalità". Se pensassi che la persona con cui sto mi assimila a un milione di altre donne, non avrebbe senso, è l'essere visti come speciali un elemento fondante della coppia. Per me. La considerazione rispetto alla quale si vuole poter considerare il traditore ancora "degno" è bipartisan, la condizione fondamentale per ricostruire (eventualmente) da parte di entrambe le "categorie".
> Ci stiamo fissando sui particolari, la realtà è che ognuno parla per il proprio vissuto e qualcuno per quello che immagina e alla fine dei salmi si cerca tutti solo quel pertugio di lealtà e correttezza nel quale infilare il buono sopravvissuto.


Io non dicevo che fosse giusto un modo o l’altro.
Ho solo cercato di capire.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (18 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non dicevo che fosse giusto un modo o l’altro.
> Ho solo cercato di capire.


Si, si, lo so 

Sto cercando di capire anch'io :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Si, si, lo so
> 
> Sto cercando di capire anch'io :rotfl:


Comunque al momento della scoperta non si capisce niente e non si sa cosa si pensa.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> C'è differenza nel volere dovizia di particolari e sapere la verità.
> .


Eccome se c'è

Io non ho mai avuto alcun interesse a sapere particolari

Nemmeno ho mai chiesto se avevano scopato o no

(Do per scontato il si)

Mentre che meno quante volte, da quanto tempo con quanta frequenza, etc.. etc...

Ognuno fissa i punti di attenzione laddove sente le punte di dolore, su questi aspetti non sento alcun dolore, non mi scatta alcuna ansia

Sono dettagli totalmente irrilevanti

Potrei farmi malissimo a leggere 2 righe che lei le avesse scritto, e restare indifferente al sapere che ci ha scopato 3 ore di fila


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eccome se c'è
> 
> Io non ho mai avuto alcun interesse a sapere particolari
> 
> ...


Indifferente no. Ma  dando per scontato che sono stati amanti hanno fatto sesso,  Per me sarebbe Fondamentale per una mia decisione capire quanto sono entrata nella loro storia e che tipo di dialoghi avevano


----------



## Skorpio (19 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> quanto sono entrata nella loro storia e che tipo di dialoghi avevano


Anche io

Ma ho capito ad esempio che questo per molti è un dettaglio banale

Ognuno si concentra su cose diverse


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Indifferente no. Ma  dando per scontato che sono stati amanti hanno fatto sesso,  Per me sarebbe Fondamentale per una mia decisione capire quanto sono entrata nella loro storia e che tipo di dialoghi avevano


ma in una relazione da amanti si creano delle bolle. Durante una scopata , si dicono tante cose dettate dal trasporto. 
Quindi se venissero riferite, farebbero malissimo e capiresti che tu non eri contemplata se non addirittura d'ostacolo.
Mentre fuori dal letto quelle due persone hanno ben poco in comune se non l'attrazione.
Quanto sei entrata nella loro storia? Tanto e niente, ecco la risposta


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma in una relazione da amanti si creano delle bolle. Durante una scopata , si dicono tante cose dettate dal trasporto.
> Quindi se venissero riferite, farebbero malissimo e capiresti che tu non eri contemplata se non addirittura d'ostacolo.
> Mentre fuori dal letto quelle due persone hanno ben poco in comune se non l'attrazione.
> Quanto sei entrata nella loro storia? Tanto e niente, ecco la risposta


E torniamo a bomba. 
Questo è un modo di vivere la relazione che non mi appartiene.
Ed è un modo che mi farebbe allontanare se scoprissi


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E torniamo a bomba.
> Questo è un modo di vivere la relazione che non mi appartiene.
> Ed è un modo che mi farebbe allontanare se scoprissi


e torniamo a bomba, ognuno si aspetta un certo chiarimento.
Se i nostri partner ci conoscono bene, ci diranno quello che ci aspettiamo. Faranno vari tentativi per imbroccare la strada giusta.
Ma alla fine quello che è accaduto con l'amante non ci apparterà mai se non nella misura del tradimento inteso come contatto fisico/sentimentale che il partner ha avuto con un'altra persona.
Non sapremo mai la verità. Ed è così, in fondo al loro animo ci arriveremo mai. Arriveremo solo dove vogliono farci arrivare.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Quindi se venissero riferite, farebbero malissimo e capiresti che tu non eri contemplata se non addirittura d'ostacolo.


Ecco.. se non fossi contemplato, pur con sommo disappunto, lo troverei comunque logico

Se fossi d'ostacolo no

Se devo fare l'ostacolo di qualcosa voglio anche decidere io


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e torniamo a bomba, ognuno si aspetta un certo chiarimento.
> Se i nostri partner ci conoscono bene, ci diranno quello che ci aspettiamo. Faranno vari tentativi per imbroccare la strada giusta.
> Ma alla fine quello che è accaduto con l'amante non ci apparterà mai se non nella misura del tradimento inteso come contatto fisico/sentimentale che il partner ha avuto con un'altra persona.
> Non sapremo mai la verità. Ed è così, in fondo al loro animo ci arriveremo mai. Arriveremo solo dove vogliono farci arrivare.


Questo è probabile
Poi però capita di leggere le conversazioni e a quel punto il banco salta comunque
Certo se non si hanno prove resta solo credere a quello che viene raccontato


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ecco.. se non fossi contemplato, pur con sommo disappunto, lo troverei comunque logico
> 
> Se fossi d'ostacolo no
> 
> Se devo fare l'ostacolo di qualcosa voglio anche decidere io


 ma è un ostacolo virtuale, fesserie dette per rendere più coinvolgente l'attimo.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ecco.. se non fossi contemplato, pur con sommo disappunto, lo troverei comunque logico
> 
> Se fossi d'ostacolo no
> 
> Se devo fare l'ostacolo di qualcosa voglio anche decidere io


Quoto
Non contemplata lo spero
Non dovrei esistere per l’aktra
Per me vale sempre che l’altra non abbia avuto cose a me negate


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma è un ostacolo virtuale, fesserie dette per rendere più coinvolgente l'attimo.


Superare i 18 anni ognuno è responsabile di quel che dici. Io leggo le parole, delle motivazioni me ne frego


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Questo è probabile
> Poi però capita di leggere le conversazioni e a quel punto il banco salta comunque
> Certo se non si hanno prove resta solo credere a quello che viene raccontato


certo , personalmente ho ricevuto messaggi che avrebbero fatto sbarellare chiunque, me e mio marito.
Il punto che sono precostruiti da chi li mette in atto per creare carica d'attrazione.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma è un ostacolo virtuale, fesserie dette per rendere più coinvolgente l'attimo.


Voglio anche decidere il mio utilizzo come fesseria 

Sono ingordo :rotfl:

O ci sono o nn ci sono

Se non ci sono, ok.. non ci sono

Se invece ci sono, voglio dire due paroline anche io


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma in una relazione da amanti si creano delle bolle. Durante una scopata , si dicono tante cose dettate dal trasporto.
> Quindi se venissero riferite, farebbero malissimo e capiresti che tu non eri contemplata se non addirittura d'ostacolo.
> Mentre fuori dal letto quelle due persone hanno ben poco in comune se non l'attrazione.
> Quanto sei entrata nella loro storia? Tanto e niente, ecco la risposta


Appunto, chi parla dell’ufficiale in un rapporto fedifrago è solo per dire che come me la dai tu non me la da nessuna nemmeno mia moglie. Ma che discorsi del menga


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> certo , personalmente ho ricevuto messaggi che avrebbero fatto sbarellare chiunque, me e mio marito.
> Il punto che sono precostruiti da chi li mette in atto per creare carica d'attrazione.


Non è lo sbarellare il problema . É il contenuto. Mi aspetto messaggi a sfondo sessuale o chiacchiere
Non mi aspetto parole che dovrebbero essere riservate solo a me. Non mi aspetto di essere parte dei loro discorsi. Non mi aspetto paragoni.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Appunto, chi parla dell’ufficiale in un rapporto fedifrago è solo per dire che come me la dai tu non me la da nessuna nemmeno mia moglie. Ma che discorsi del menga


Ecco a me basterebbe..


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ecco a me basterebbe..


E questo è chi non è preso dall’ammore.
Qui escluso qualche raziocinante chiavatore_trice sono tutti presi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Voglio anche decidere il mio utilizzo come fesseria
> 
> Sono ingordo :rotfl:
> 
> ...


e quando le hai dette, ti sei sfogato


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non è lo sbarellare il problema . É il contenuto. Mi aspetto messaggi a sfondo sessuale o chiacchiere
> Non mi aspetto parole che dovrebbero essere riservate solo a me. Non mi aspetto di essere parte dei loro discorsi. Non mi aspetto paragoni.





Blaise53 ha detto:


> E questo è chi non è preso dall’ammore.
> Qui escluso qualche raziocinante chiavatore_trice sono tutti presi.


Si ma il raziocinante chiavatore/trice, potrebbe svagarsi più spesso di uno preso NO?
Quindi via uno sotto l'altro, il dubbio del seriale scatta e a me farebbe girare un po i cosidetti


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Si ma il raziocinante chiavatore/trice, potrebbe svagarsi più spesso di uno preso NO?
> Quindi via uno sotto l'altro, il dubbio del seriale scatta e a me farebbe girare un po i cosidetti


Azz’ ti piace l’ammore? Sei fregata


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Azz’ ti piace l’ammore? Sei fregata


io mi innamoro, ma non facilmente.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Si ma il raziocinante chiavatore/trice, potrebbe svagarsi più spesso di uno preso NO?
> Quindi via uno sotto l'altro, il dubbio del seriale scatta e a me farebbe girare un po i cosidetti


Ma puoi essere preso (e anche qui dovremmo intenderci sul significato) senza usare parole e trascinare il compagno all'interno della bolla


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma puoi essere preso (e anche qui dovremmo intenderci sul significato) senza usare parole e trascinare il compagno all'interno della bolla


ma lo trascini comunque.

Mettendolo nudo e crudo , se scopi solo per svago posso passarci sopra. Sto cazzo!!!!
Sia che ti sei invaghito, sia ch lo ha fatto per sport mi hai trascinato.
Io ora indipendentemente da perchè decido. Poi i nostri comportamenti futuri chiariranno. 
Nel momento della scoperta per me ha solo valore la presenza di un'altra persona che mi ha sostituita.


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma puoi essere preso (e anche qui dovremmo intenderci sul significato) senza usare parole e trascinare il compagno all'interno della bolla


Ma è già denigrato e cornuto anche senza parlare. Ma di che stiamo parlando. Mah


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma lo trascini comunque.
> 
> Mettendolo nudo e crudo , se scopi solo per svago posso passarci sopra. Sto cazzo!!!!
> Sia che ti sei invaghito, sia ch lo ha fatto per sport mi hai trascinato.
> ...


Se ti ha sostituito...
Perché io non mi sono mai sentita la sostituta della legittima e nemmeno io ho mai considerato l’altro il sostituto
Proprio due pianeti lontani e opposti


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma è già denigrato e cornuto anche senza parlare. Ma di che stiamo parlando. Mah


É cornuto (bruttissimo termine). Denigrare per me é altro. É accettare che tu amante possa esprimerti su di lui, è fare con te amante paragoni su e con lui. Ecc ecc


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se ti ha sostituito...
> Perché io non mi sono mai sentita la sostituta della legittima e nemmeno io ho mai considerato l’altro il sostituto
> Proprio due pianeti lontani e opposti


e come definiresti le vs. sessioni private.
Usarsi, giocare, non sò: Ma per me rimane un sostituire l'altro.
Perchè lo hai fatto con lui, solo perchè ti piaceva?
In quel momento sessualmente sostuituivi il partner ufficiale di fondo. Era lui/lei ad avere il vero diritto di quella scopata


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> É cornuto (bruttissimo termine). Denigrare per me é altro. É accettare che tu amante possa esprimerti su di lui, è fare con te amante paragoni su e con lui. Ecc ecc


Ma quando si tradisce già è stato fatto il paragone parlarne o meno.


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e come definiresti le vs. sessioni private.
> Usarsi, giocare, non sò: Ma per me rimane un sostituire l'altro.
> Perchè lo hai fatto con lui, solo perchè ti piaceva?
> In quel momento sessualmente sostuituivi il partner ufficiale di fondo. Era lui/lei ad avere il vero diritto di quella scopata


Quotone


----------



## oriente70 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Si sono assicurati la vettura sostitutiva... Ogni tanto un giretto da piacioni merita...
Peccato che non coinvolgono il rottame che lasciano a casa..


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Si sono assicurati la vettura sostitutiva... Ogni tanto un giretto da piacioni merita...
> Peccato che non coinvolgono il rottame che lasciano a casa..


Per ora il problema è della ragazza che ha fame.


----------



## oriente70 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Per ora il problema è della ragazza che ha fame.


L'appetito vien mangiando...
Speriamo che non ingrassi troppo..


----------



## Skorpio (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> In quel momento sessualmente sostuituivi il partner ufficiale di fondo.


Non penso proprio

Sennò dopo doveva lavare le mutande 

Non c'è sostituzione


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e come definiresti le vs. sessioni private.
> Usarsi, giocare, non sò: Ma per me rimane un sostituire l'altro.
> Perchè lo hai fatto con lui, solo perchè ti piaceva?
> In quel momento sessualmente sostuituivi il partner ufficiale di fondo. Era lui/lei ad avere il vero diritto di quella scopata


Sostituire l’avevo inteso in un altro modo
Nella testa. E non in quel momento ma in generale o nel dare all’altro qualcosa di negato al proprio compagno 
Ovvio che se alle 5 del pomeriggio del martedì sto scopando con uno non posso essere con mio marito
Diverso è se scopo con uno e mi nego a mio marito o non lo faccio sentire desiderato.
Esempio stupido che spero renda


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma quando si tradisce già è stato fatto il paragone parlarne o meno.


In che senso?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non penso proprio
> 
> Sennò dopo doveva lavare le mutande
> 
> Non c'è sostituzione


Quoto


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> In che senso?


Ma quando chiavi, come chiavi con il tuo( generico) amante non fai paragoni? 
Se ti fa sentire diversa ( sicuramente altrimenti perché tradire) non è un paragone?
Come lo vedi il cornuto? E come lo vede il tuo amante, bisogna parlarne tra di voi? No comunque è e rimane un denigrato.


----------



## danny (19 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non penso proprio
> 
> Sennò dopo doveva lavare le mutande
> 
> Non c'è sostituzione


Mah.
Quindi quando mia moglie ha scopato con l'amante lo ha fatto anche un po' con me?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma quando chiavi, come chiavi con il tuo( generico) amante non fai paragoni?
> Se ti fa sentire diversa ( sicuramente altrimenti perché tradire) non è un paragone?
> Come lo vedi il cornuto? E come lo vede il tuo amante, bisogna parlarne tra di voi? No comunque è e rimane un denigrato.


Il sentirmi diversa non vuole dire preferire una cosa all'altra
Sono due cose diverse. 
Un rapporto extra è fatto di momenti, situazioni che rendono tutto più eccitante.
Situazioni che in un rapporto di anni non crei
Ma non c'è un meglio o un peggio
Poi ovvio che dipende da come uno sta a casa sua.
fino a anni fa io stavo in un modo, ora in un altro


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non penso proprio
> 
> Sennò dopo doveva lavare le mutande
> 
> Non c'è sostituzione


 solo per la scopata non a vita, testina


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sostituire l’avevo inteso in un altro modo
> Nella testa. E non in quel momento ma in generale o nel dare all’altro qualcosa di negato al proprio compagno
> Ovvio che se alle 5 del pomeriggio del martedì sto scopando con uno non posso essere con mio marito
> Diverso è se scopo con uno e mi nego a mio marito o non lo faccio sentire desiderato.
> Esempio stupido che spero renda


ma questo ha un valore solo per te. 
Se un soggetto è gran scopatore, lo fa con l'amante e col legittimo partner.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> solo per la scopata non a vita, testina


 :carneval:

Però io ti dico... E credimi sono sincero..

Nn esiste donna che, per quanto bella e avvenente possa essere, se mi dice (o mi fa capire) che m vuole scopare "in sostituzione" di qualcuno (marito, amante, o chi sia) MAI mi porterà a letto con lei.

Se scopi con me lo fai perché desideri ME 

Non so se chiedo troppo.. sul resto sono accomodante.. ma su questa cosa no


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :carneval:
> 
> Però io ti dico... E credimi sono sincero..
> 
> ...


appunto desidera te , in quel momento il leggitimo non c'è, viene sostituito dalla passione per te


----------



## danny (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ognuno ha la sua sensibilità.
Ci sono cose che fanno male ad alcuni, altre che pesano meno.
A me per esempio delle scopate frega relativamente, so già che una relazione extraconiugale parte già con l'idea di avere l'opportunità di fare sesso in maniera più disinvolta che a casa, dove magari ci sono figli e impegni che rendono meno soddisfacente la cosa, essendo in genere l'attrazione sessuale primo motore scatenante.
A me è fregato di essere stato preso per il culo per un anno e mezzo, nascondendo ciò che stava accadendo alle mie spalle, in definitiva un'alleanza tra una persona in cui avevo fiducia e uno sconosciuto per nascondermi qualcosa.
Ovvio che questa è la componente essenziale del tradimento, il resto, il come e il percome pesano solo in conseguenza di questo.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> appunto desidera te , in quel momento il leggitimo non c'è, viene sostituito dalla passione per te


E se il legittimo spunta di colpo con le mutande a mezz'asta?

Io che divento? Un biscarotto qualsiasi? :rotfl:

Eh no.. direi proprio che non mi interessa quel desiderio li


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma questo ha un valore solo per te.
> S*e un soggetto è gran scopator*e, lo fa con l'amante e col legittimo partner.


Ma non è questione di essere un gran scopatore, che c'entra
E' proprio che uno non sostituisce l'altro
Poi ovvio che vale per me, non posso farlo valere per tutti
Vale per me e vale per me se devo prendere decisioni sul mio matrimonio in caso di tradimento


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma è un ostacolo virtuale, fesserie dette per rendere più coinvolgente l'attimo.


Dipende.
Ci sono cose che servono per eccitarsi, cose per fantasticare e cose gravi.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> É cornuto (bruttissimo termine). Denigrare per me é altro. É accettare che tu amante possa esprimerti su di lui, è fare con te amante paragoni su e con lui. Ecc ecc


Non è difficile da capire la differenza.
Ma succede in moltissimi tipi di rapporti. Ad esempio il genitore o l’insegnante che dice “tuo fratello era più bravo” o tra amici “lui è più allegro”.
Qualunque espressione di paragone distrugge la relazione.
Anche “mia madre fa la carbonara migliore della tua” può essere una ferita.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ognuno ha la sua sensibilità.
> Ci sono cose che fanno male ad alcuni, altre che pesano meno.
> A me per esempio delle scopate frega relativamente, so già che una relazione extraconiugale parte già con l'idea di avere l'opportunità di fare sesso in maniera più disinvolta che a casa, dove magari ci sono figli e impegni che rendono meno soddisfacente la cosa, essendo in genere l'attrazione sessuale primo motore scatenante.
> A me è fregato di essere stato preso per il culo per un anno e mezzo, nascondendo ciò che stava accadendo alle mie spalle, in definitiva un'alleanza tra una persona in cui avevo fiducia e uno sconosciuto per nascondermi qualcosa.
> Ovvio che questa è la componente essenziale del tradimento, il resto, il come e il percome pesano solo in conseguenza di questo.


:up:

Ma anche con il/la legittimo/a a volte si fa in un modo un’altra in un altro. E può essere eccitante una cosa sconosciuta e appagante una cosa in cui c’è intesa.
Cose diverse che non si escludono. 
Invece le menzogne sono indimenticabili.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E se il legittimo spunta di colpo con le mutande a mezz'asta?
> 
> Io che divento? Un biscarotto qualsiasi? :rotfl:
> 
> Eh no.. direi proprio che non mi interessa quel desiderio li


 no però si viene messi di fronte ad una scelta, se si viene scoperti


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (19 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ecco.. se non fossi contemplato, pur con sommo disappunto, lo troverei comunque logico
> 
> Se fossi d'ostacolo no
> 
> Se devo fare l'ostacolo di qualcosa voglio anche decidere io



Eh, magari. Il punto è proprio quello che non decidi.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Quoto
> Non contemplata lo spero
> *Non dovrei esistere per l’aktra
> Per me vale sempre che l’altra non abbia avuto cose a me negate*





Nocciola ha detto:


> Non è lo sbarellare il problema . É il contenuto. Mi aspetto messaggi a sfondo sessuale o chiacchiere
> Non mi aspetto parole che dovrebbero essere riservate solo a me. Non mi aspetto di essere parte dei loro discorsi. Non mi aspetto paragoni.


Diciamo che non ci si aspetta il tradimento in nessuna sfaccettatura. Scegliersi pure la forma, in caso di, mi pare veramente assurdo.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma puoi essere preso (e anche qui dovremmo intenderci sul significato) senza usare parole e trascinare il compagno all'interno della bolla



Anche questo concetto per me è arabo. Specie se si è presi scatta la gelosia per il compagno/compagna dell'altro/a che finisce nel tritacarne della porcata inevitabilmente. Si può anche non parlarne, ma la sua presenza è un fatto incontrovertibile. Si parla di tradimento esattamente perchè esistono altre persone aggrappate alla bolla, anche se non lo sanno, che la appesantiscono e la fanno volare rasoterra. Si può far finta, col silenzio che dici tu e che tanto ti sa di una specie di rispetto per me tanto  incomprensibie quanto inutile, ma la zavorra esiste con tutto il suo peso.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Sostituire l’avevo inteso in un altro modo
> Nella testa. E non in quel momento ma in generale o nel dare all’altro qualcosa di negato al proprio compagno
> Ovvio che se alle 5 del pomeriggio del martedì sto scopando con uno non posso essere con mio marito
> Diverso è se scopo con uno e mi nego a mio marito o non lo faccio sentire desiderato.
> Esempio stupido che spero renda


Quindi il tradimento continuando a desiderare il proprio compagno, senza "fargli mancare nulla" nè in termini di attenzioni generiche nè strettamente sessuali, avrebbe una valenza meno incisiva, secondo te. In teoria. In pratica potrebbe essere l'esatto contrario perchè si aggiungerebbe una quantità di stupore  e incredulità infinita all'atto della scoperta, nonchè una sensazione di presa per i fondelli imperiale. Al contrario se il traditore latita come presenza, magari qualche domanda uno se la fa anche prima della scoperta.


----------



## insane (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Quindi il tradimento continuando a desiderare il proprio compagno, senza "fargli mancare nulla" nè in termini di attenzioni generiche nè strettamente sessuali, avrebbe una valenza meno incisiva, secondo te. In teoria. In pratica potrebbe essere l'esatto contrario perchè si aggiungerebbe una quantità di stupore  e incredulità infinita all'atto della scoperta, nonchè una sensazione di presa per i fondelli imperiale. Al contrario se il traditore latita come presenza, magari qualche domanda uno se la fa anche prima della scoperta.


Quoto carpiato


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Eh, magari. Il punto è proprio quello che non decidi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non so a me la gelosia per la legittima non é mai scattata e direi che ero parecchio presa. Ma perché gelosa? Io il suo posto io non lo volevo. 
Ovvio che non posso sceglieee come essere tradita ma ad oggi so che tradimento proverei a superare e quale mi farebbe archiviare la pratica. Ad oggi, domani non lo so. 
Non è questione di meno incisivo, è il discrimine per dare una nuova possibilità e non darla.


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non so a me la gelosia per la legittima non é mai scattata e direi che ero parecchio presa. Ma perché gelosa? Io il suo posto io non lo volevo.
> Ovvio che non posso sceglieee come essere tradita ma ad oggi so che tradimento proverei a superare e quale mi farebbe archiviare la pratica. Ad oggi, domani non lo so.
> Non è questione di meno incisivo, è il discrimine per dare una nuova possibilità e non darla.


Un bel passaggio in tso non sarebbe male. 
Stai fuori peggio di un balcone con i panni stesi. Sensation


----------



## mistral (19 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola qui il dubbio diventa curiosità .
Ma con tutto questo bon ton,questi paletti,questi off limits,questi confini invalicabili,questa selezione di parole che si possono o non possono dire,discorsi che non si possono toccare.....oltre a “non ci sono più  le mezze stagioni “ e calarvi  le mutande, qualcosa riuscivate a dire ? O peggio,riuscivate a scopare ?Che stress!
Sia chiaro ,anche dire all’amante che  tuo figlio ha preso una nota a scuola è un’invasione  di campo intollerabile perché tuo figlio è cosa tra te e tuo marito .Anche raccontare all’amnte che il marito ha cambiato auto ,che si è operato di ernia ,che va in palestra ,che è maniaco dell’ordine ...
Io temo che con il tempo ti sia convinta che la tua cacca  profuma di violetta di campo .


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Nocciola qui il dubbio diventa curiosità .
> Ma con tutto questo bon ton,questi paletti,questi off limits,questi confini invalicabili,questa selezione di parole che si possono o non possono dire,discorsi che non si possono toccare.....oltre a “non ci sono più  le mezze stagioni “ e calarvi  le mutande, qualcosa riuscivate a dire ? O peggio,riuscivate a scopare ?Che stress!
> Sia chiaro ,anche dire all’amante che  tuo figlio ha preso una nota a scuola è un’invasione  di campo intollerabile perché tuo figlio è cosa tra te e tuo marito .Anche raccontare all’amnte che il marito ha cambiato auto ,che si è operato di ernia ,che va in palestra ,che è maniaco dell’ordine ...
> Io temo che con il tempo ti sia convinta che la tua cacca  profuma di violetta di campo .


Mi sa che hai ragione.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (19 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non so a me la gelosia per la legittima non é mai scattata e direi che ero parecchio presa. Ma perché gelosa? Io il suo posto io non lo volevo.
> Ovvio che non posso sceglieee come essere tradita ma ad oggi so che tradimento proverei a superare e quale mi farebbe archiviare la pratica. Ad oggi, domani non lo so.
> *Non è questione di meno incisivo, è il discrimine per dare una nuova possibilità e non darla.*


Liberi tutti di teorizzare creandosi le mitologie più comode. Se fosse così facile trovare soluzioni con un discrimine ad personam, questo forum neanche esisterebbe.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Nocciola qui il dubbio diventa curiosità .
> Ma con tutto questo bon ton,questi paletti,questi off limits,questi confini invalicabili,questa selezione di parole che si possono o non possono dire,discorsi che non si possono toccare.....oltre a “non ci sono più  le mezze stagioni “ e calarvi  le mutande, qualcosa riuscivate a dire ? O peggio,riuscivate a scopare ?Che stress!
> Sia chiaro ,anche dire all’amante che  tuo figlio ha preso una nota a scuola è un’invasione  di campo intollerabile perché tuo figlio è cosa tra te e tuo marito .Anche raccontare all’amnte che il marito ha cambiato auto ,che si è operato di ernia ,che va in palestra ,che è maniaco dell’ordine ...
> Io temo che con il tempo ti sia convinta che la tua cacca  profuma di violetta di campo .


Ma io non profumo nulla e non mi sento meglio di nessuno 
Non capisco perché tutti possono vivere le loro storie come vogliono e io no
Tranquilla che scopavamo da Dio e di argomenti ce n’erano senza toccare i problemi con i compagni, senza paragonarsi agli altri e senza pensare per forza che la moglie fosse una stronza o altro. 
Se poi vuoi esasperare un concetto paragonando il parlare o fare paragoni con mio marito e una nota data a un figlio fai tu, nonnè quello che ho detto 
A volte ho la sensazione che quello che vi infastidisca nei miei discorsi è che realizzate che si può tradire anche in un modo diverso dal tradimento che avete subito


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Liberi tutti di teorizzare creandosi le mitologie più comode. Se fosse così facile trovare soluzioni con un discrimine ad personam, questo forum neanche esisterebbe.


Quando passerò alla pratica ti informerò 
Ammesso che non ci sia già passata. Altrimenti per il momento posso solo teorizzare. Stai sicura che per come mi sono sempre esposta qui dentro se il mio atteggiamento sarà diverso non avrò alcun problema a rendervi partecipi


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2018)

Non vedo perché il tradito dovrebbe essere argomento di conversazione. 
Può essere che non se ne veda la necessità o che, all’opposto dia fastidio.


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma io non profumo nulla e non mi sento meglio di nessuno
> *Non capisco perché tutti possono vivere le loro storie come vogliono e io no
> *Tranquilla che scopavamo da Dio e di argomenti ce n’erano senza toccare i problemi con i compagni, senza paragonarsi agli altri e senza pensare per forza che la moglie fosse una stronza o altro.
> Se poi vuoi esasperare un concetto paragonando il parlare o fare paragoni con mio marito e una nota data a un figlio fai tu, nonnè quello che ho detto
> *A volte ho la sensazione che quello che vi infastidisca nei miei discorsi è che realizzate che si può tradire anche in un modo diverso dal tradimento che avete subito*


Quoto il neretto.


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2018)

Durante il periodo in cui mia moglie mi tradì noi due facevamo ancora sesso come prima. Andavamo in vacanza e passavamo del tempo in maniera apparentemente serena insieme.
Quando in una fase successiva ho ascoltato le conversazioni e letto le mail che lei e io suo amante si scrivevano non ho riscontrato in alcuna maniera di essere argomento precipuo delle loro conversazioni.
Qualche accenno e informazioni necessarie, perlopiù, ai fini della necessità di celare la storia e una certa frustrazione da parte di lui per il modo in cui io stavo loro sul collo, un atteggiamento tutto sommato comprensibile.
Non ho trovato neppure alcun accenno a argomenti di tipo sessuale, tanto che inizialmente feci fatica anche a comprendere la qualità della loro relazione.
Gli argomenti più pesanti li ho trattati direttamente con mia moglie, in un confronto che ho preteso io e incentrato sulla nostra coppia e sul nostro rapporto in conseguenza del tradimento, ovviamente comprendendo parte delle dinamiche di quello che era accaduto. Credo che se fosse accaduto il contrario con difficoltà avrei accettato di proseguire.
E' già molto difficile accettare le menzogne attuate per tradire e accettare quello che emerge in un confronto successivo, credo sia inaccettabile che una crisi di coppia venga condivisa con l'amante e celata al rispettivo.
E' il segnale che mostra l'interruzione di un rapporto.
Lui, l'amante, non fece altrettanto, ma almeno ebbe la coerenza di lasciare la compagna.


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Eh, magari. Il punto è proprio quello che non decid
> 
> 
> Diciamo che non ci si aspetta il tradimento in nessuna sfaccettatura. Scegliersi pure la forma, in caso di, mi pare veramente assurdo.
> ...


Semplice da capire.... Scopo "anche" col legittimo/ma, così, non si accorge, forse....
Sì chiama: paraculaggine!


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Semplice da capire.... Scopo "anche" col legittimo/ma, così, non si accorge, forse....
> Sì chiama: paraculaggine!


A quanto pare non è semplice perché non l’hai capito


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Sia chiaro ,anche dire all’amante che  tuo figlio ha preso una nota a scuola è un’invasione  di campo intollerabile perché tuo figlio è cosa tra te e tuo marito  .


No, non è una invasione di campo questa.

Mi chiedo perché rifiutare di accogliere quello che si è vissuto diversamente

Eppure è facile

Nella MIA attrazione verso TE e nella TUA attrazione verso ME , mia moglie e tuo marito non sono infilati dentro.

È così difficile???

Se fossi single e fossi attratto dalla salumiera devo infilarci x forza la portinaia???

Non è difficilissimo, anzi è la cosa più semplice del mondo


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Nocciola qui il dubbio diventa curiosità .
> Ma con tutto questo bon ton,questi paletti,questi off limits,questi confini invalicabili,questa selezione di parole che si possono o non possono dire,discorsi che non si possono toccare.....oltre a “non ci sono più  le mezze stagioni “ e calarvi  le mutande, qualcosa riuscivate a dire ? O peggio,riuscivate a scopare ?Che stress!
> Sia chiaro ,anche dire all’amante che  tuo figlio ha preso una nota a scuola è un’invasione  di campo intollerabile perché tuo figlio è cosa tra te e tuo marito .Anche raccontare all’amnte che il marito ha cambiato auto ,che si è operato di ernia ,che va in palestra ,che è maniaco dell’ordine ...
> Io temo che con il tempo ti sia convinta che la tua cacca  profuma di violetta di campo .


Eh...eh...eh....bella. Io ho rinunciato da tempo a capirla (farfie/nocci).....Anche i Nick che si avvicendano parlano di sdoppiamento....


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Eh, magari. Il punto è proprio quello che non decidi.
> 
> .


Posso decidere se stamani andrai a passeggiare in riva al mare con Gino?
No, non posso.

Posso decidere se stamani andrai a passeggiare in riva al mare con Gino, in barba a quel coglionazzo di Skorpio, è ridacchiare con Gino sul coglionazzo di Skorpio che pensa tu sia al lavoro??

No, non posso

Ma se vengo a sapere la seconda cosa, sei nei guai seri

Perché se nella tua passeggiata non esisto, è un conto

Ma se invece nella tua passeggiata  sono il coglionazzo infinocchiato per il vostro ludibrio, due paroline ho da dirtele.

A me non pare complicato


----------



## mistral (20 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma io non profumo nulla e non mi sento meglio di nessuno
> Non capisco perché tutti possono vivere le loro storie come vogliono e io no
> Tranquilla che scopavamo da Dio e di argomenti ce n’erano senza toccare i problemi con i compagni, senza paragonarsi agli altri e senza pensare per forza che la moglie fosse una stronza o altro.
> Se poi vuoi esasperare un concetto paragonando il parlare o fare paragoni con mio marito e una nota data a un figlio fai tu, nonnè quello che ho detto
> A volte ho la sensazione che quello che vi infastidisca nei miei discorsi è che realizzate che si può tradire anche in un modo diverso dal tradimento che avete subito


Non sono stata argomento di conversazione particolare o paragone con l’amante.E nemmeno le son stati rivelati particolari importanti su di me ,anche se l’altra voleva sapere visto che passava ore a sputtanare il marito anche sessualmente.
Sappiamo tutti che è una buona tecnica per elevare il pollo(amante) che così si sente Dio,lei la applicava e il pollo gongolava senza pensare che di logica,il prossimo della lista sarebbe stato lui.
Se così fosse stato,sarebbero state le prime cose che mi avrebbe vomitato in faccia per umiliare lui e “rivelarmi” quanto lui mi detestasse.
Quindi è un argomento che per me non è stato cruciale.
Semplicemente mi incarto spesso sulla tua “rettitudine” e sui giudizi trancianti che hai sugli altri traditori.Giudizi lapidari basati tra l’altro sulla teoria.
Sono questi “Io MAI” teorici che forse urtano.
Sono anatemi che ci si aspetta di più da un tradito .
Torno a dirti che al 99% se scoperta avresti ingoiato tonnellate di rospi e le teorie sarebbero andate a farsi benedire .
Un minimo di “certezza” di ciò che dico deriva anche dal fatto che mi pare di capire che “per la famiglia ed i figli” stai trangugiando da anni un rapporto bianco ,una coppia inesistente e ti adegui,come i più .
Ecco,non vedo la teoria applicata alla realtà ,tutto qui.
Te rappresenti uno spunto su idee che mi stridono,ovviamente nulla di personale .


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Posso decidere se stamani andrai a passeggiare in riva al mare con Gino?
> No, non posso.
> 
> Posso decidere se stamani andrai a passeggiare in riva al mare con Gino, in barba a quel coglionazzo di Skorpio, è ridacchiare con Gino sul coglionazzo di Skorpio che pensa tu sia al lavoro??
> ...


 nella seconda ipotesi, che a me personalmente non potrebbe mai appartenere, se scoperta gli darei una pedata nel sedere a tutti e due.
Non solo è stomachevole permettere all'amante di denigrare in marito/moglie, ma di infimo ordine se un marito/moglie lo fa con l'amante.

In quel caso non c'è proprio più niente da chiarire.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> nella seconda ipotesi, che a me personalmente non potrebbe mai appartenere, se scoperta gli darei una pedata nel sedere a tutti e due.
> Non solo è stomachevole permettere all'amante di denigrare in marito/moglie, ma di infimo ordine se un marito/moglie lo fa con l'amante.
> 
> In quel caso non c'è proprio più niente da chiarire.


Oooh.. ma dico.. è così difficile?

A me sembra di spiegare la tabellina del 2


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Non sono stata argomento di conversazione particolare o paragone con l’amante.E nemmeno le son stati rivelati particolari importanti su di me ,anche se l’altra voleva sapere visto che passava ore a sputtanare il marito anche sessualmente.
> Sappiamo tutti che è una buona tecnica per elevare il pollo(amante) che così si sente Dio,lei la applicava e il pollo gongolava senza pensare che di logica,il prossimo della lista sarebbe stato lui.
> Se così fosse stato,sarebbero state le prime cose che mi avrebbe vomitato in faccia per umiliare lui e “rivelarmi” quanto lui mi detestasse.
> Quindi è un argomento che per me non è stato cruciale.
> ...


Sulla mia situazione degli ultimi anni ripeto che vi mancano un sacco di tanselli ma va bene così 
Preferisco le critiche che dire come stanno le cose 
 In ho mai pensato che ci fosse qualcosa di personale 
Sui giudizi negativi fai la stessa cosa con me rispetto ad altri traditori perché non concepisci il mio modo di tradire,quindi....


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A quanto pare non è semplice perché non l’hai capito


 se posso, senza offesa, leggendoti appaiono molte contraddizioni.
Quello che disorienta è il tuo essere categorica nella teoria.
Per me è oscuro il passaggio e la differenza che fai tra lo scopare mantenendo distanze tra il rapporto extra e illeggittimo, per cui , in caso di scoperta,se ne può parlare e ricostruire.
Mentre condannabile se in questo rapporto è nato altro, in quel caso imperdonabile.
Dico giusto?


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Oooh.. ma dico.. è così difficile?
> 
> A me sembra di spiegare la tabellina del 2


non ho capito


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non ho capito


Che è una cosa semplice da capire, volevo dire

E che tra l'ipotesi a e l'ipotesi b c'è la sua differenza, che tu hai ben rimarcato


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se posso, senza offesa, leggendoti appaiono molte contraddizioni.
> Quello che disorienta è il tuo essere categorica nella teoria.
> Per me è oscuro il passaggio e la differenza che fai tra lo scopare mantenendo distanze tra il rapporto extra e illeggittimo, per cui , in caso di scoperta,se ne può parlare e ricostruire.
> Mentre condannabile se in questo rapporto è nato altro, in quel caso imperdonabile.
> Dico giusto?


No
Secondo me quello che io chiamo distanza voi  la interpretate come indifferenza. Non sono mai andata a letto con nessuno per cui provassi  indifferenza. Non ho mai pensato che fosse amore ma ho provato complicità, stima, profondo affetto ecc dcc E comunque non condanno niente.  Quello che per me sarebbe inaccettabile e non vuol dire che sia sbagliato o giusto è inaccettabile per me e che io diventi argomento di discussione di presa in giro di domande o che in qualche modo vengano date all’altra persona cosa che non vengono date a me. Questo non fa sì che il tradimento sia meno grave questo fa sì che io possa mantenere un minimo di stima per la persona che mi ha tradito e tentare di ricominciare. 
 Passo io per tranciante  ma  ma in realtà sono le mie parole che vengono costantemente messa in dubbio. Io non posso capire perché certe situazioni non ci sono state stata Però a quanto pare gli altri possono capire  me anche se la mia situazione non ci sono stati.
 [MENTION=7039]stany[/MENTION] Sto addirittura cosa provavo quando andavo a letto con mio marito e la cosa mi fa anche sorridere


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A quanto pare non è semplice perché non l’hai capito


La considerazione era basica,dettata dalla logica....
Poi posso capire che ,essendo ciascun individuo diverso ,si entra in un campo talmente soggettivo da uscire dalla codifica della "normalità" comportamentale ,la quale prevede atteggiamenti e reazioni mirate a consolidare un percorso in una logica all'interno di rapporti interpersonali che si reggono su costi/benefici , convenienze/rinunce.L'alternativa sarebbe constatare uno sdoppiamento della personalità così netto da rendere inconsapevole di ciò chi, tali comportamenti vive.
Se invece si parla di consapevolezza, allora, è necessario riconoscere senza se e senza ma che si tratta di "poliamore" ; ma di questo già hai detto che non vuoi sentire parlare.....Allora il punto,sempre quello,che emerge,è quello della "coerenza"; e su questo, permettimi di dirti che , nonostante le tue evoluzioni dialettiche e semantiche , ti vedo latitante ed assolutamente non convincente. Poi, come si dice:  uno ha il diritto di cantarsela e suonarsela.....


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se posso, senza offesa, leggendoti appaiono molte contraddizioni.
> Quello che disorienta è il tuo essere categorica nella teoria.
> Per me è oscuro il passaggio e la differenza che fai tra lo scopare mantenendo distanze tra il rapporto extra e illeggittimo, per cui , in caso di scoperta,se ne può parlare e ricostruire.
> Mentre condannabile se in questo rapporto è nato altro, in quel caso imperdonabile.
> Dico giusto?


Ma se si scopa l’amico/a di entrambi che cazzo si discute se si conoscono?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> La considerazione era basica,dettata dalla logica....
> Poi posso capire che ,essendo ciascun individuo diverso ,si entra in un campo talmente soggettivo da uscire dalla codifica della "normalità" comportamentale ,la quale prevede atteggiamenti e reazioni mirate a consolidare un percorso in una logica all'interno di rapporti interpersonali che si reggono su costi/benefici , convenienze/rinunce.L'alternativa sarebbe constatare uno sdoppiamento della personalità così netto da rendere inconsapevole di ciò chi, tali comportamenti vive.
> Se invece si parla di consapevolezza, allora, è necessario riconoscere senza se e senza ma che si tratta di "poliamore" ; ma di questo già hai detto che non vuoi sentire parlare.....Allora il punto,sempre quello,che emerge,è quello della "coerenza"; e su questo, permettimi di dirti che , nonostante le tue evoluzioni dialettiche e semantiche , ti vedo latitante ed assolutamente non convincente. Poi, come si dice:  uno ha il diritto di cantarsela e suonarsela.....


Quale amore perché se vado a letto con due persone amo tutte due le persone? Chiedo eh giusto per capire


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2018)

Comunque scusate ma direi che si è parlato anche abbastanza di me in questo thread. Tanto credo che ognuno resta della propria opinione quindi forse vale la pena  chiuderla qui


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Comunque scusate ma direi che si è parlato anche abbastanza di me in questo thread. Tanto credo che ognuno resta della propria opinione quindi forse vale la pena  chiuderla qui


Sei nell’occhio del ciclone


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Non sono stata argomento di conversazione particolare o paragone con l’amante.E nemmeno le son stati rivelati particolari importanti su di me ,anche se l’altra voleva sapere visto che passava ore a sputtanare il marito anche sessualmente.
> Sappiamo tutti che è una buona tecnica per elevare il pollo(amante) che così si sente Dio,lei la applicava e il pollo gongolava senza pensare che di logica,il prossimo della lista sarebbe stato lui.
> Se così fosse stato,sarebbero state le prime cose che mi avrebbe vomitato in faccia per umiliare lui e “rivelarmi” quanto lui mi detestasse.
> Quindi è un argomento che per me non è stato cruciale.
> ...


Sulla prima parte ,dedicata a voi ,tu e tuo marito,ma anche a lei (l'amante di tuo marito), non condivido; o meglio, credo che tu ti illuda di sapere tutto, non è così. Tu non c'eri, e le confessioni più o meno estorte a tuo marito possono essere esaustive ed attendibili, ma anche no!
Sulla seconda, riferita all'autoreferenzialità di nocciola (che è simile alla tua , per quello che ho detto sopra), invece, concordo.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Comunque scusate ma direi che si è parlato anche abbastanza di me in questo thread. Tanto credo che ognuno resta della propria opinione quindi forse vale la pena  chiuderla qui


C'é un film che so che ti è piaciuto, piace anche a me, si titola "l'amore infedele"

Ci son tanti aspetti luridi di quel tradimento di lei

Uno dei più brutti (dalla parte del marito) non sono tanto le scopate, quelle si sa che ci sono, fan parte del pacchetto base (purtroppo)

Uno dei momenti più luridi per me fu quando l'amante disse al marito "MA LEI NON CI STA VOLENTIERI IN CAMPAGNA, PREFERIVA LA CITTÀ"

E poi.. dopo un po' di tempo, quando erano a casa marito e moglie, lui le chiese: "MA TU CI STAI VOLENTIERI IN CAMPAGNA? AVEVI DETTO CHE TI PIACEVA CHE CI ERAVAMO TRASFERITI FUORI CITTA'....."

E lei disse di SI...

Ecco.. sono questi aspetti che mi farebbero vedere lurido un pacchetto base che è certamente brutto di suo"


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma se si scopa l’amico/a di entrambi che cazzo si discute se si conoscono?


Questo devi dircelo tu. Il tuo "vivaio" non è costituito dall' entourage delle "signore" , "amiche" di tua moglie?


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Febbraio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Questo devi dircelo tu. Il tuo "vivaio" non è costituito dall' entourage delle "signore" , "amiche" di tua moglie?


Appunto, anche per nocciolina è così o sbaglio!


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quale amore perché se vado a letto con due persone amo tutte due le persone? Chiedo eh giusto per capire


...."profonda stima, rispetto, confidenza , complicità,attrazione " (hai dimenticato ben dotato,ma "scopavate da dio")

POLIAMORE!


----------



## mistral (20 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Posso decidere se stamani andrai a passeggiare in riva al mare con Gino?
> No, non posso.
> 
> Posso decidere se stamani andrai a passeggiare in riva al mare con Gino, in barba a quel coglionazzo di Skorpio, è ridacchiare con Gino sul coglionazzo di Skorpio che pensa tu sia al lavoro??
> ...


Concordo ma se questo è una discriminante vivrai nel perenne dubbio.


----------



## insane (20 Febbraio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> ...."profonda stima, rispetto, confidenza , complicità,attrazione " (hai dimenticato ben dotato,ma "scopavate da dio")
> 
> POLIAMORE!


Anche detta "sindrome da piede in svariate scarpe"


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma se si scopa l’amico/a di entrambi che cazzo si discute se si conoscono?


 non saprei. Io mi sentirei a disagio a parlarne con chiunque, amico e non.
Ma poi se si è amici di famiglia non c'è molto da dire


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Concordo ma se questo è una discriminante vivrai nel perenne dubbio.


Il dubbio è amico mio.

La certezza è una compagna fastidiosa, che quando ci sono andato a giro insieme mi ha portato solo casini


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Comunque scusate ma direi che si è parlato anche abbastanza di me in questo thread. Tanto credo che ognuno resta della propria opinione quindi forse vale la pena  chiuderla qui


Sì parla di te perché ti porti come esempio di una possibilità comportamentale; eppoi perché ti trovi su di un forum....dove di solito ci si scambiano opinioni....


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non saprei. Io mi sentirei a disagio a parlarne con chiunque, amico e non.
> Ma poi se si è amici di famiglia non c'è molto da dire


Già.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Che è una cosa semplice da capire, volevo dire
> 
> E che tra l'ipotesi a e l'ipotesi b c'è la sua differenza, che tu hai ben rimarcato


:salta:


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No
> Secondo me quello che io chiamo distanza voi  la interpretate come indifferenza. Non sono mai andata a letto con nessuno per cui provassi  indifferenza. Non ho mai pensato che fosse amore ma ho provato complicità, stima, profondo affetto ecc dcc E comunque non condanno niente.  *Quello che per me sarebbe inaccettabile *e non vuol dire che sia sbagliato o giusto è inaccettabile per me e* che io diventi argomento di discussione di presa in giro di domande o che in *qualche modo *vengano date all’altra persona cosa che non vengono date a me*. Questo non fa sì che il tradimento sia meno grave questo fa sì che io possa mantenere un minimo di stima per la persona che mi ha tradito e tentare di ricominciare.
> Passo io per tranciante  ma  ma in realtà sono le mie parole che vengono costantemente messa in dubbio. Io non posso capire perché certe situazioni non ci sono state stata Però a quanto pare gli altri possono capire  me anche se la mia situazione non ci sono stati.
> @_stany_ Sto addirittura cosa provavo quando andavo a letto con mio marito e la cosa mi fa anche sorridere


 non accettabile,primo grassetto, appartiene a tutti, secondo me.
Mentre non mi è chiaro cosa possa essere dato all'altra persona e non a te.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mentre non mi è chiaro cosa possa essere dato all'altra persona e non a te.


Leggi il mio esempio del film che ho scritto sopra, giusto x prendere un esempio comodo


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Appunto, anche per nocciolina è così o sbaglio!


Almeno non sono degli sconosciuti/te...... Allora,a ben pensarci, gli argomenti comuni di conversazione si trovano : "quel coglione di mio marito/moglie, ieri è venuto alla tua banca e ha preso un mutuo troppo elevato....non è che gli hai fatto tu da consulente?".


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> ...."profonda stima, rispetto, confidenza , complicità,attrazione " (hai dimenticato ben dotato,ma "scopavate da dio")
> 
> POLIAMORE!


Abbiamo idee diverse della parola amore


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Febbraio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Almeno non sono degli sconosciuti/te...... Allora,a ben pensarci, gli argomenti comuni di conversazione si trovano : "quel coglione di mio marito/moglie, ieri è venuto alla tua banca e ha preso un mutuo troppo elevato....non è che gli hai fatto tu da consulente?".


Beh ci saranno queste persone a cui piace discutere dei legittimi in questo modo. Ci saranno anche persone che penseranno solo a chiavare


----------



## mistral (20 Febbraio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Sulla prima parte ,dedicata a voi ,tu e tuo marito,ma anche a lei (l'amante di tuo marito), non condivido; o meglio, credo che tu ti illuda di sapere tutto, non è così. Tu non c'eri, e le confessioni più o meno estorte a tuo marito possono essere esaustive ed attendibili, ma anche no!
> Sulla seconda, riferita all'autoreferenzialità di nocciola (che è simile alla tua , per quello che ho detto sopra), invece, concordo.


No Stany.
La mia quasi certezza deriva dal fatto che l’altra se avesse saputo qualcosa di umiliante o imbarazzante nei miei confronti,non se la sarebbe tenuta manco morta.
Inoltre a me per esempio questo è un punto che mi frega poco .Ero in mezzo a loro anche da spettatrice ignara? Peggio per loro .Ero la coglionazza? Peggio per mio marito che ha pianto in ginocchio per tornare dalla coglionazza che magari alla fine era meglio della venditrice di fumo. Lo do quasi per scontato che non fossi vaporizzata in quella situazione anche perché non scorreva buon sangue tra di noi in quei periodi quindi qualche vaffanculo nei miei confronti con l’amante è probabile che sia scappato.
Come ho saputo del marito comunque ,qualcosa sarebbe saltato fuori anche di me .
Ma ripeto che non mi interessa di essere eventualmente  stata la guastafeste.


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non saprei. Io mi sentirei a disagio a parlarne con chiunque, amico e non.
> Ma poi se si è amici di famiglia non c'è molto da dire


Nel dopo mentre si fuma la sigaretta : "l'ha poi vinto il concorso tuo marito?"

Eh...eh... come no? Con uno sconosciuto si può parlare in generale d'altro, che non sia a conoscenza degli "amici" di famiglia.... Capisco però l'imbarazzo che evochi e che provoca

il "non c'è molto da dire", come minimo sindacale della residua "moralità" ....insomma : il pianto del coccodrillo!


----------



## oriente70 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Beh ci saranno queste persone a cui piace discutere dei legittimi in questo modo. Ci saranno anche persone che penseranno solo a chiavare[emoji23]


Le uniche voci che sentono sono ansimanti .... [emoji41]


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Abbiamo idee diverse della parola amore


Poco ma sicuro!


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Febbraio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Nel dopo mentre si fuma la sigaretta : "l'ha poi vinto il concorso tuo marito?"
> 
> Eh...eh... come no? Con uno sconosciuto si può parlare in generale d'altro, che non sia a conoscenza degli "amici" di famiglia.... Capisco però l'imbarazzo che evochi e che provoca
> 
> il "non c'è molto da dire", come minimo sindacale della residua "moralità" ....insomma : il pianto del coccodrillo!


un senso di colpa, come ho spesso detto, in quel rapporto il leggittimo non ci deve stare, neanche per la chiacchierata.


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Febbraio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> ...."profonda stima, rispetto, confidenza , complicità,attrazione " (hai dimenticato ben dotato,ma "scopavate da dio")
> 
> POLIAMORE!


O NIENTEAMMORE


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> No Stany.
> La mia quasi certezza deriva dal fatto che l’altra se avesse saputo qualcosa di umiliante o imbarazzante nei miei confronti,non se la sarebbe tenuta manco morta.
> Inoltre a me per esempio questo è un punto che mi frega poco .Ero in mezzo a loro anche da spettatrice ignara? Peggio per loro .Ero la coglionazza? Peggio per mio marito che ha pianto in ginocchio per tornare dalla coglionazza che magari alla fine era meglio della venditrice di fumo. Lo do quasi per scontato che non fossi vaporizzata in quella situazione anche perché non scorreva buon sangue tra di noi in quei periodi quindi qualche vaffanculo nei miei confronti con l’amante è probabile che sia scappato.
> Come ho saputo del marito comunque ,qualcosa sarebbe saltato fuori anche di me .
> Ma ripeto che non mi interessa di essere eventualmente  stata la guastafeste.


Io penso che l'intimità "rubata" ,di cui il tradito è stato defraudato, sia insondabile ed irraggiungibile nella sua essenza; ed è quello che più brucia.


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Le uniche voci che sentono sono ansimanti .... [emoji41]


See....mancano solo i soldi sul comodino....


----------



## oriente70 (20 Febbraio 2018)

La frase più folcloristica è "non se lo merita" ma poi si tromba comunque..


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Leggi il mio esempio del film che ho scritto sopra, giusto x prendere un esempio comodo


ho letto, ti dirò.......mi proietto in questo.......avendo accettate cose scelte da mio marito che a me non piacevano.
E io lo avevo anche accennato, che non mi andavano.
Quando è saltato fuori in un determinato contesto, lui mi ha fatto una domanda simile , ho risposto che lui sapeva che non mi piaceva ed è stato fatto lo stesso.Io ho accettato per evitare discussioni, ma lui non ha mai preso in considerazione il mio rifiuto , semplicemente perchè è parso un no poco convincente. Io sono mite, non ti sbranerò mai se non sono d'accordo. Sei tu marito che non mi hai voluto conoscere a fondo.


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> O NIENTEAMMORE


Questo presuppone che lo stereotipo "l'uomo genitale e la donna cerebrale" sia falso.....ergo ,nocciola ha la testa da uomo (maschio), il che è accattivante.


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> La frase più folcloristica è "non se lo merita" ma poi si tromba comunque..


Semmai viene solo pensata....prima di agire.
A volte o spesso, invece, è : "te la meriti tutta"; che poi sarebbe anche indice di coerenza e dignità.


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ho letto, ti dirò.......mi proietto in questo.......avendo accettate cose scelte da mio marito che a me non piacevano.
> E io lo avevo anche accennato, che non mi andavano.
> Quando è saltato fuori in un determinato contesto, lui mi ha fatto una domanda simile , ho risposto che lui sapeva che non mi piaceva ed è stato fatto lo stesso.Io ho accettato per evitare discussioni, ma lui non ha mai preso in considerazione il mio rifiuto , semplicemente perchè è parso un no poco convincente. Io sono mite, non ti sbranerò mai se non sono d'accordo. Sei tu marito che non mi hai voluto conoscere a fondo.


E la reazione son state le corna... tipico!


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Febbraio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> E la reazione son state le corna... tipico!


 no quello è un altro discorso, la reazione sbagliata, da parte mia, è stata continuare quel tipo di atteggiamento ancora per un lungo periodo per evitare discussioni. Questo ci ha allontanato molto.


----------



## oriente70 (20 Febbraio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Semmai viene solo pensata....prima di agire.
> A volte o spesso, invece, è : "te la meriti tutta"; che poi sarebbe anche indice di coerenza e dignità.


Viene anche detta ... Magari solo pensata..


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Febbraio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Semmai viene solo pensata....prima di agire.
> A volte o spesso, invece, è : "te la meriti tutta"; che poi sarebbe anche indice di coerenza e dignità.


 alcune volte capita pure di pensarla


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ho letto, ti dirò.......mi proietto in questo.......avendo accettate cose scelte da mio marito che a me non piacevano.
> E io lo avevo anche accennato, che non mi andavano.
> Quando è saltato fuori in un determinato contesto, lui mi ha fatto una domanda simile , ho risposto che lui sapeva che non mi piaceva ed è stato fatto lo stesso.Io ho accettato per evitare discussioni, ma lui non ha mai preso in considerazione il mio rifiuto , semplicemente perchè è parso un no poco convincente. Io sono mite, non ti sbranerò mai se non sono d'accordo. Sei tu marito che non mi hai voluto conoscere a fondo.


Non mi pare la stessa cosa del film

Tuo marito SAPEVA che tu non eri d'accordo

Nel film il marito sapeva che la LORO casa di campagna era ben gradita dalla moglie

La LORO casa la casa della LORO coppia

All'amante lei dice che nella LORO casa (di lei e del marito) lei non ci è andata volentieri

L'amante sa più cose della LORO casa rispetto al marito stesso

Qui sta il luridume


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non mi pare la stessa cosa del film
> 
> Tuo marito SAPEVA che tu non eri d'accordo
> 
> ...


 ma siamo sicuri? io il film non l'ho visto.
Anche a me è capitato di dire mi piace con un entusisamo da bradipo e non è stato compreso che non mi piaceva


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Questo presuppone che lo stereotipo "l'uomo genitale e la donna cerebrale" sia falso.....ergo ,nocciola ha la testa da uomo (maschio), il che è accattivante.


Io spero che queste divertenti battutine le faresti anche se invece di nocciola ci fosse nocciolo 

Diversamente stai mettendo in libera visione una parte non molto bella di te, almeno dal mio punto di vista


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma siamo sicuri? io il film non l'ho visto.
> Anche a me è capitato di dire mi piace con un entusisamo da bradipo e non è stato compreso che non mi piaceva


Siamo sicuri.. 

E la moglie glielo ha ribadito anche dopo.

Quando lui, dopo il colloquio con l'amante, glielo ha richiesto


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma siamo sicuri? io il film non l'ho visto.
> Anche a me è capitato di dire mi piace con un entusisamo da bradipo e non è stato compreso che non mi piaceva


Ha ragione skorpio. Spero che non lo hai detto all’amante?


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Siamo sicuri..
> 
> E la moglie glielo ha ribadito anche dopo.
> 
> Quando lui, dopo il colloquio con l'amante, glielo ha richiesto


 si accetta per non deludere, sai che l'altro rimarrebbe deluso. E' una cosa che desidera tanto e tu lo ostacoli.
Ti senti in colpa, perchè non ti va bene mai niente di quello che dice, ti arrendi e mandi giù il rospo.
E se lui è felice e tu no ti sembra di doverglielo. 
A una seconda domanda, risponderai come la prima, sempre per non deludere.
Nel film il marito era uno che voleva sempre aver ragione, sapeva tutto quello che era giusto? E' il carattere di lui come si pone che indica le risposte date dalla moglie.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ha ragione skorpio. Spero che non lo hai detto all’amante?


assolutamente no, quello lo dico ai miei figli. Con qualcuno mi devo pur sfogare


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si accetta per non deludere, sai che l'altro rimarrebbe deluso. E' una cosa che desidera tanto e tu lo ostacoli.
> Ti senti in colpa, perchè non ti va bene mai niente di quello che dice, ti arrendi e mandi giù il rospo.
> E se lui è felice e tu no ti sembra di doverglielo.
> A una seconda domanda, risponderai come la prima, sempre per non deludere.
> Nel film il marito era uno che voleva sempre aver ragione, sapeva tutto quello che era giusto? E' il carattere di lui come si pone che indica le risposte date dalla moglie.


Il marito era un uomo mite e premuroso

Si accetta di andare a teatro... Anziché al cinema

Sul trasferirsi a Novegro anziché restare in via Dante, magari si dovrebbe manifestare una chiara posizione


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> assolutamente no, quello lo dico ai miei figli. Con qualcuno mi devo pur sfogare


Comunque vedi il film.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Comunque vedi il film.


 va bene capo, lo guarderò


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ha ragione skorpio. Spero che non lo hai detto all’amante?


Te lo hai visto il film?

Ricordi come ci resta di merda lui?

L'amante che gli spiega dei gusti della moglie sulla LORO casa...


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il marito era un uomo mite e premuroso
> 
> Si accetta di andare a teatro... Anziché al cinema
> 
> Sul trasferirsi a Novegro anziché restare in via Dante, magari si dovrebbe manifestare una chiara posizione


non sempre, se si sta facendo anche per una questione economica. Non ci si può più permettere la costossisima via Dante


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non sempre, se si sta facendo anche per una questione economica. Non ci si può più permettere la costossisima via Dante


Benissimo.. ma con l'amante si sta zitti, no?


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Te lo hai visto il film?
> 
> Ricordi come ci resta di merda lui?
> 
> L'amante che gli spiega dei gusti della moglie sulla LORO casa...


 ora sto cazzo di film, me lo devo pure vedere, uffa non potevi sceglierne un altro. Non so l'amante inglese, quello l'ho visto da poco


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ora sto cazzo di film, me lo devo pure vedere, uffa non potevi sceglierne un altro. Non so l'amante inglese, quello l'ho visto da poco


Cmq non avevano problemi economici.

Era una scelta LORO e libera


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Te lo hai visto il film?
> 
> Ricordi come ci resta di merda lui?
> 
> L'amante che gli spiega dei gusti della moglie sulla LORO casa...


Da incubo.


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non sempre, se si sta facendo anche per una questione economica. Non ci si può più permettere la costossisima via Dante


Nun ciazzecca un tubo.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Da incubo.


Concordo


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cmq non avevano problemi economici.
> 
> Era una scelta LORO e libera


Deve vederlo


----------



## oriente70 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Ma sto titolo de sto film??


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Concordo


Il fatto scatenante


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma sto titolo de sto film??


Amore infedele  con Riccardo gere


----------



## oriente70 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Amore infedele  con Riccardo gere


Grazie


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Il fatto scatenante


Quello è quando vede in casa dell'amante il soprammobile che LUI le ha regalato

E lei non ha guardato DENTRO

Ma lo ha regalato all'amante

E DENTRO c'era un biglietto con un suo pensiero di amore x lei..

Ancora intatto, mai scartato

Guarda.. è lurido forte

Altro che trombate e 69


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quello è quando vede in casa dell'amante il soprammobile che LUI le ha regalato
> 
> E lei non ha guardato DENTRO
> 
> ...


Concordo. Mi sa che faccio il bravo


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma siamo sicuri? io il film non l'ho visto.
> Anche a me è capitato di dire mi piace con un entusisamo da bradipo e non è stato compreso che non mi piaceva


Sempre meglio parlare chiaro! Sei un segno zodiacale doppio? Gemelli, bilancia.....


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io spero che queste divertenti battutine le faresti anche se invece di nocciola ci fosse nocciolo
> 
> Diversamente stai mettendo in libera visione una parte non molto bella di te, almeno dal mio punto di vista


L'alfiere (della regina)... Lancia in resta!


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si accetta per non deludere, sai che l'altro rimarrebbe deluso. E' una cosa che desidera tanto e tu lo ostacoli.
> Ti senti in colpa, perchè non ti va bene mai niente di quello che dice, ti arrendi e mandi giù il rospo.
> E se lui è felice e tu no ti sembra di doverglielo.
> A una seconda domanda, risponderai come la prima, sempre per non deludere.
> Nel film il marito era uno che voleva sempre aver ragione, sapeva tutto quello che era giusto? E' il carattere di lui come si pone che indica le risposte date dalla moglie.


Se non ti va bene niente,come dici, allora, hai proprio sbagliato; e le corna conseguenziali sono un poco meschine eh! Anche se derivano dalla inevitabile lontananza prodotta proprio dall'inadeguatezza della relazione: quand'è così,e si capisce si lascia!


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Non sono stata argomento di conversazione particolare o paragone con l’amante.E nemmeno le son stati rivelati particolari importanti su di me ,anche se l’altra voleva sapere visto che passava ore a sputtanare il marito anche sessualmente.
> Sappiamo tutti che è una buona tecnica per elevare il pollo(amante) che così si sente Dio,lei la applicava e il pollo gongolava senza pensare che di logica,il prossimo della lista sarebbe stato lui.
> Se così fosse stato,sarebbero state le prime cose che mi avrebbe vomitato in faccia per umiliare lui e “rivelarmi” quanto lui mi detestasse.
> Quindi è un argomento che per me non è stato cruciale.
> ...


Finalmente ho capito!
Il problema non è come nocciola ha vissuto il suo tradimento, ma le cose che per lei costituiscono un limite per lei in caso di tradimento subìto che fa pensare che chi ha subìto un tradimento di quel tipo venga considerato un debole o comunque incapace di prendere una decisione.
Questo è probabilmente il motivo per cui altri si accaniscono con me.

Ma stiamo tutti sereni!
Ognuno agisce per come è fatto.
Per me è impensabile stare con chi ti ha tradito, ma in realtà dovrei dire per me è impensabile stare con chi mi ha tradito.
Perché io come tutti parlo di me.
Per me se cade la fiducia ho proprio paura. Penso che potrei essere ammazzata, magari con intelligenza. Lo sapete che studi dicono che solo una piccola parte degli omicidi viene riconosciuto come tale? Il delitto perfetto esiste. Io non mi fido.
Ma la mia può essere una forma paranoica.
Non penso che tutti debbano fare come me.

PENSO che invece chi è messo a disagio dalla intransigenza di nocciola perché è stato oggetto di argomento di discussione con l’amante dal traditore dovrebbe cercare di capire se è questa la cosa che non riescono a digerire e vedere come fare per trovare il digestivo giusto per sé, piuttosto che prendersela per il modo che ha avuto di vivere il tradimento un’altra persona.


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Febbraio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Se non ti va bene niente,come dici, allora, hai proprio sbagliato; e le corna conseguenziali sono un poco meschine eh! Anche se derivano dalla inevitabile lontananza prodotta proprio dall'inadeguatezza della relazione: quand'è così,e si capisce si lascia!


Dai. Si compensa


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io spero che queste divertenti battutine le faresti anche se invece di nocciola ci fosse nocciolo
> 
> Diversamente stai mettendo in libera visione una parte non molto bella di te, almeno dal mio punto di vista


Questo è un altro aspetto evidente in molti.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quello è quando vede in casa dell'amante il soprammobile che LUI le ha regalato
> 
> E lei non ha guardato DENTRO
> 
> ...


Infatti sono queste le cose intollerabili.


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è un altro aspetto evidente in molti.


Nella fattispecie , che avrei detto di sbagliato rispetto al luogo comune che le donne si vorrebbero più sentimentali e cerebrali rispetto all'impulsività genitale del maschio?
Che avrei detto di me? Credo che tutti noi dovremmo ridimensionarci rispetto al ruolo del piccolo psicologo che ci attribuiamo....


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cmq non avevano problemi economici.
> 
> Era una scelta LORO e libera





Blaise53 ha detto:


> Nun ciazzecca un tubo.





Blaise53 ha detto:


> Deve vederlo


vaaaaa bene lo vedrò


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Febbraio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Sempre meglio parlare chiaro! Sei un segno zodiacale doppio? Gemelli, bilancia.....


esatto


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Dai. Si compensa


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io spero che queste divertenti battutine le faresti anche se invece di nocciola ci fosse nocciolo
> 
> Diversamente stai mettendo in libera visione una parte non molto bella di te, almeno dal mio punto di vista


Sempre sostenuto che sono attratto dalla donna col cervello da maschio.....pensavo di poterla trovare,prima o poi, ma mi devo rassegnare!


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Febbraio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Se non ti va bene niente,come dici, allora, hai proprio sbagliato; e le corna conseguenziali sono un poco meschine eh! Anche se derivano dalla inevitabile lontananza prodotta proprio dall'inadeguatezza della relazione: quand'è così,e si capisce si lascia!


quindi dovrei fare come te?


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quindi dovrei fare come te?


noooo.


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quindi dovrei fare come te?[/QUOTE
> 
> Per Ginevra65:
> Non conosco nel dettaglio la tua situazione; io la mia l'ho spiegata a fondo. Ma almeno non dico di non condividere alcunché con mia moglie.
> I lacciuoli per NON lasciare son sempre i soliti: figli piccoli, situazione economica....


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> noooo.


Eggià....lei non ciavrà er cane....


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Febbraio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Eggià....lei non ciavrà er cane....


Non ne ha avuto bisogno di far fare i bisogni.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti sono queste le cose intollerabili.


Per me si, anche per altri..

Poi c'è chi dice che conta che abbian trombato e basta, e va benissimo

Quello che è inspiegabile è il disconoscere il punto di sensibilità altrui, ed elevare il proprio ad unico ed universale


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Nella fattispecie , che avrei detto di sbagliato rispetto al luogo comune che le donne si vorrebbero più sentimentali e cerebrali rispetto all'impulsività genitale del maschio?
> Che avrei detto di me? Credo che tutti noi dovremmo ridimensionarci rispetto al ruolo del piccolo psicologo che ci attribuiamo....


Non hai detto nulla di sbagliato.. io ho sentito una velata "ironia" a sfondo sessuale, "riservata" a sole donne

E non è un reato

Ti ho chiesto se a un ipotetico "Nocciolo" avresti riservato la stessa velata ironia a sfondo sessuale, trattandosi eventualmente di maschio, tutto qui


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> vaaaaa bene lo vedrò


Secondo me ti piacerà moltissimo :up:

C'è del "fuego"


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non ne ha avuto bisogno di far fare i bisogni.


Avrà fatto come te, attingendo alle "amicizie" di famiglia...


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non hai detto nulla di sbagliato.. io ho sentito una velata "ironia" a sfondo sessuale, "riservata" a sole donne
> 
> E non è un reato
> 
> Ti ho chiesto se a un ipotetico "Nocciolo" avresti riservato la stessa velata ironia a sfondo sessuale, trattandosi eventualmente di maschio, tutto qui


Tu vedi l'incendio dove c'è solo la nebbia....


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Tu vedi l'incendio dove c'è solo la nebbia....


Io quello che ho sentito l'ho scritto alla luce del sole, e la nebbia la vedo in questa replica, a dir la verità

Cmq se ci tieni, basta tu risponda:

"Se fosse stato Nocciolo anziche Nocciola avrei usato esattamente la stessa identica ironia a sfondo "sessuale".

Se non ci tieni, mi terrò la nebbia della tua replica..


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io quello che ho sentito l'ho scritto alla luce del sole, e la nebbia la vedo in questa replica, a dir la verità
> 
> Cmq se ci tieni, basta tu risponda:
> 
> ...


Cavaliere,io dico ciò che voglio,riponi l'alabarda. Men che meno mi devo giustificare per questo. Sei sicuro di non  esserti lasciato influenzare dal papero bastardo? Stai usando lo stesso schema dialettico....


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Cavaliere,io dico ciò che voglio,riponi l'alabarda. Men che meno mi devo giustificare per questo. Sei sicuro di non  esserti lasciato influenzare dal papero bastardo? Stai usando lo stesso schema dialettico....


Ho forse scritto che non puoi scrivere ciò che vuoi?

Non c'è nessuna alabarda, ma una domanda semplice.

Evocare altri Nick serve solo a far capire che la nebbia che vedi è probabilmente la tua.

Ti ripropongo la domanda.

Se fosse stato maschio avresti usato la stessa ironia velata a sfondo sessuale?

Perché io ho sentito che era una ironia riservata a "sole donne"

E ribadisco che non ci sarebbe nulla di male (per me)


----------



## mistral (20 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Beh ci saranno queste persone a cui piace discutere dei legittimi in questo modo. Ci saranno anche persone che penseranno solo a chiavare


Ok,ma in una relazione parallela di 4 anni si diventa  quasi marito e moglie d’ufficio.
Posso capire la scopata  random con la vicina di ombrellone alla quale non  frega un cavolo della legittima ,ma dopo 4 anni di scopate e confidenza ,avere  simili compartimenti stagni a me fa persino un filino di paura.
Cioè ,pensare di stare attenti ad omettere ciò che ha una componente enorme nelle vite di entrambi ,dopo un certo lasso di tempo è quasi da doppia personalità


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho forse scritto che non puoi scrivere ciò che vuoi?
> 
> Non c'è nessuna alabarda, ma una domanda semplice.
> 
> ...


Se leggi tra i miei commenti, ho già risposto: sono sempre stato intrigato da una femmina che ragioni come un maschio,davvero. Solo che alla fine le differenze giocoforza saltano fuori. E se gli stereotipi e luoghi comuni sono pervasi di maschilismo non è mia responsabilità. Nocciola ,è capitata all'interno di questo ragionamento e, per come si pone , pare più il maschio alfa che la femmina sottomessa. La "velata ironia" la vuoi vedere anche se non c'è. Se non è un reato e non ti infastidisce ,allora spiegami cos'è che t'ha fatto intestardire....


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Se leggi tra i miei commenti, ho già risposto: sono sempre stato intrigato da una femmina che ragioni come un maschio,davvero. Solo che alla fine le differenze giocoforza saltano fuori. E se gli stereotipi e luoghi comuni sono pervasi di maschilismo non è mia responsabilità. Nocciola ,è capitata all'interno di questo ragionamento e, per come si pone , pare più il maschio alfa che la femmina sottomessa. La "velata ironia" la vuoi vedere anche se non c'è. Se non è un reato e non ti infastidisce ,allora spiegami cos'è che t'ha fatto intestardire....


Io la velata ironia l'ho letta.. e percepita.

Se vuoi ti riporto anche qualche tuo passaggio (sono un po' sopra)

Si fa per parlare.. sia di come ci sentiamo, sia di cosa gli altri sentono di noi..

È interessante..

Ad esempio tu ha sentito cavalieri paperi e alabarde, e ho dovuto pulire in fretta questa tua visione

Non sono intestardito, chiedo.. 

Se uno mi dice: "non voglio rispondere" a me va bene, e non insisto.

Il perché chiedo è semplice: ogni tanto faccio il controllo della "vista" .. :rotfl:

Credo di capire dal discorso sugli stereotipi che quindi è una cosa che, come avevo intuito, "emerge" piu che altro nel confronto con la femmina

Ho capito bene?


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Ok,ma in una relazione parallela di 4 anni si diventa  quasi marito e moglie d’ufficio.
> Posso capire la scopata  random con la vicina di ombrellone alla quale non  frega un cavolo della legittima ,ma dopo 4 anni di scopate e confidenza ,avere  simili compartimenti stagni a me fa persino un filino di paura.
> Cioè ,pensare di stare attenti ad omettere ciò che ha una componente enorme nelle vite di entrambi ,dopo un certo lasso di tempo è quasi da doppia personalità


Mis.. io non so se fingi di non capire o non capisci davvero

Propendo per la seconda ipotesi, e rispiego

Se io e te siamo amanti, si parla dei nostri coniugi così:

"Ma tuo marito poi al lavoro lo cambiano di ufficio?"

"Ma tua moglie si è poi rimessa dall'influenza?"

Non è un problema. Non è nessun problema

Il problema c'è quando io ti sto per sfilare le mutande, è dico: " ora te lo faccio vedere io come ti esploro le viscere con la lingua, altro che tuo marito"

E tu mi lasci fare

Il problema c'è quando tu mi dici "ci vediamo domani, cosa racconti come scusa alla nevrotica di tua moglie?"

Ed io ti lascio fare

Non so se così sia più chiaro.
Se non lo è, allora temo che non si VOGLIA capire


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Secondo me ti piacerà moltissimo :up:
> 
> C'è del "fuego"


ora sono curiosa


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ora sono curiosa


Azz’ po’  parlate di me pensate semp’ a’ na cosa.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2018)

*Anteprima*



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ora sono curiosa




[video=youtube;XGPBtgx8M2M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGPBtgx8M2M[/video]


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io la velata ironia l'ho letta.. e percepita.
> 
> Se vuoi ti riporto anche qualche tuo passaggio (sono un po' sopra)
> 
> ...


Beh..  quello stereotipo sulla differenza di considerazione circa l'approccio al sesso tra uomo e donna credo sia diffuso e condiviso; non dico giusto o rispondente a verità.Ma l'antropologia dell'era moderna ha lavorato.E, soprattutto il ruolo sociale della donna fin qui sviluppato ed accreditato ci porta a credere a tali stereotipi; e per me oggi, viene sovvertito sempre più nelle giovani generazioni.Ma  qui siamo tutti over, e simili retaggi ancora influiscono. Ma poi ci sono conferme da parte di utenti (utentesse) di una certa età che confermano il luogo comune, forse in certi casi, per ammantare una storia di corna col sentimento: "non è stato solo sesso,ma lui sarebbero l'uomo ideale". Ed in questo emerge prevalentemente il ruolo della donna libera,che si trova a fare l'amante di uno sposato per anni, con l'illusione di poter, un giorno, coronare il sogno. Quasi inesistente il caso opposto: l'uomo libero in attesa della donna sposata. 
Ed in questo a nocciola riconoscevo l'atteggiamento quasi maschile nel gestire e nel porsi in una relazione clandestina. Ma mi sto ripetendo....


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Febbraio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Ginevra65 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > quindi dovrei fare come te?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> stany ha detto:
> 
> 
> > veramente a me sembra che io abbia accettato e condiviso scelte sue. In realtà mi sono sempre chiesta perché lui non si preoccuparsene del contrario. Se di fronte a queste cose ci si lascia davanti a un tradimento che fai? Oggi per esempio, è mio marito che mi dice scegli tu a me va bene. Si è passati da un estremo all'altro
> ...


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Febbraio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Vuoi dire che la lezione gli sia servita? Brutalmente: meglio un signor(a)sì che nuove protuberanze frontali....


 ma.....se riduci il cambiamento a solo questo, non c'è da stupirsi


----------



## mistral (20 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mis.. io non so se fingi di non capire o non capisci davvero
> 
> Propendo per la seconda ipotesi, e rispiego
> 
> ...


Ho capito cosa intendi,ma in quattro anni ti può pure scappare di dire “ quella cogliona di mia moglie si è fatta fuori lo stipendio da Vuitton”.Oppure che per le smagliature usa olio di mandorle.
Non è che se in certi casi la moglie è cogliona bisogna farla passare per genio e se ha le smagliature è un segreto di stato.
Se ho l’amante non è che abbia di base tutta questa stima e rispetto profondo per il legittimo.
Per il resto,sono molte più le donne amanti che tendono a far sentire il maschio di turno il Rocco Siffredi della situazione a discapito del partner,ed è un comportamento che ho sentito descrivere più volte ,concordo sul fatto che sia di cattivo gusto ma molto frequente .
L’amica di mio marito usava esattamente la stessa tattica .Tu saresti scappato sputandole in un occhio,altri avrebbero gongolato a sentirsi descrivere superdotati strappa mutande ,l’opposto di chi si ha a casa.
Non so se ti è capitato di vedere l’intervista doppia a Le Iene ,degli ultimi due fenomeni da baraccone partoriti dal grande fratello .
La Cecilia Rodriguez che alla domanda di chi fosse meglio sessualmente tra il suo ex storico cornuto,ed il nuovo stallone ,ha ribadito che con il nuovo il sesso era sublime e che aveva il pisello molto più grosso dell’ex...in tv,figuriamoci tra le lenzuola .
E il nuovo stallone gongolava con sorriso a 32 denti a sentire lei affossare così chi fino a due giorni rima era al posto di lui .Mica aveva capito di essere il prossimo 
Io a tutto questo galateo non ci credo nemmeno un po’ e i confini tra ciò che è opportuno dire oppure no sono talmente labili che per alcuni possono anche funzionare da eccitante sessuale.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Ho capito cosa intendi,ma in quattro anni ti può pure scappare di dire “ quella cogliona di mia moglie si è fatta fuori lo stipendio da Vuitton”.Oppure che per le smagliature usa olio di mandorle.
> Non è che se in certi casi la moglie è cogliona bisogna farla passare per genio e se ha le smagliature è un segreto di stato.
> Se ho l’amante non è che abbia di base tutta questa stima e rispetto profondo per il legittimo.
> Per il resto,sono molte più le donne amanti che tendono a far sentire il maschio di turno il Rocco Siffredi della situazione a discapito del partner,ed è un comportamento che ho sentito descrivere più volte ,concordo sul fatto che sia di cattivo gusto ma molto frequente .
> ...


La prima frase che hai detto.. potrei averla anche detta io stamani in ufficio.. alle mie colleghe.

Magari se dopo 6 mesi ogni mattina entro e dico che la cogliona di mia moglie.. e ogni giorno ne ha fatta una nuova... , penso che qualche problema, anche senza volerlo, col mio modo di fare lo denuncerei.

La differenza è a un altro livello

È "tirare dentro" il partner nella relazione extra.

Farne cibo comune per dileggio e/o perculo.

Addirittura parlare dell'altro e di cose sue personali (non pubbliche) ad uso e consumo del "piacere" di entrambi

Io credo tu abbia capito.. io credo sia semplice

E la Rodriguez tra 3 mesi dirà che quello di ora veniva dopo 32 secondi.. 

La gente che oggi ti osanna e che domani ti smerda non ce l'ha scritto in fronte, ma quasi.

Basta vedere come parla dell'ex..

Il problema è che tra 6 mesi l'ex sarai tu.. :rotfl:


----------



## mistral (20 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Finalmente ho capito!
> Il problema non è come nocciola ha vissuto il suo tradimento, ma le cose che per lei costituiscono un limite per lei in caso di tradimento subìto che fa pensare che chi ha subìto un tradimento di quel tipo venga considerato un debole o comunque incapace di prendere una decisione.
> Questo è probabilmente il motivo per cui altri si accaniscono con me.
> 
> ...


Macché ,io sono più focalizzata sull’intransigenza di nocciola totalmente basata sulla teoria .
Quindi potrei sentirmi toccata se lei avesse già dato prova di non piegarsi a certe dinamiche 
Hai presente le coppie senza figli che insegnano ad educarli  a chi ce li ha e che danno per scontato che loro saranno perfetti con gli ipotetici figli modello?
O il ginecologo che ti dice che il parto è una passeggiata?
Ho letto mille commenti a comportamenti riguardo i quali lei avrebbe chiuso immediatamente e più o meno sono gli stessi per cui chi resta trova una motivazione per superare.Invece vedo che alla fine anche lei ingoia bocconi amari e agisce per ciò che ritiene il bene della sua famiglia come i più qui dentro.
Pare anche da ciò che si legge a pezzetti,che comportamenti di suo marito degli ultimi anni sarebbero la molla per mandarlo fuori a pedate per la maggior parte degli astanti .Lei ha scelto come è giusto di non rivelare i tasselli perché rischierebbe di sentirsi dire troppe volte che più di qualcuno li riterrebbe motivi per troncare immediatamente.
È molto più intransigente lei su reazioni che non ha idea di come potrebbero essere.
Il mio è un ricordarle di “mai dire mai” perché si cade male.
Non ho assolutamente mai contestato i mi sono sentita toccata dalla tua reazione al tuo tradimento.Eppure hai agito all’opposto di me e di tanti altri.
La differenza è che tu sei tranciante  a ragion veduta ,hai dimostrato sul campo tutto questo galateo intellettuale.
Cambia pure il nome di Nocciola con utente X,perché lei è solo il mezzo che fornisce spunti.


----------



## mistral (20 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La prima frase che hai detto.. potrei averla anche detta io stamani in ufficio.. alle mie colleghe.
> 
> Magari se dopo 6 mesi ogni mattina entro e dico che la cogliona di mia moglie.. e ogni giorno ne ha fatta una nuova... , penso che qualche problema, anche senza volerlo, col mio modo di fare lo denuncerei.
> 
> ...


Infatti la pena l’ho provata per il novello Rocco felice di uscirne vincitore ,lei ha semplicemente usato la tattica che la vita le ha insegnato funzionare con il tipo di uomini che frequenta


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Nella fattispecie , che avrei detto di sbagliato rispetto al luogo comune che le donne si vorrebbero più sentimentali e cerebrali rispetto all'impulsività genitale del maschio?
> Che avrei detto di me? Credo che tutti noi dovremmo ridimensionarci rispetto al ruolo del piccolo psicologo che ci attribuiamo....


Il piccolo psicologo non c’entra nulla.
Comunque io dicevo in generale. Non vedi uomini che si vantano di avere amanti, mentre ci sono donne messe in croce per una storia? Io sì.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Beh..  quello stereotipo sulla differenza di considerazione circa l'approccio al sesso tra uomo e donna credo sia diffuso e condiviso; non dico giusto o rispondente a verità.Ma l'antropologia dell'era moderna ha lavorato.E, soprattutto il ruolo sociale della donna fin qui sviluppato ed accreditato ci porta a credere a tali stereotipi; e per me oggi, viene sovvertito sempre più nelle giovani generazioni.Ma  qui siamo tutti over, e simili retaggi ancora influiscono. Ma poi ci sono conferme da parte di utenti (utentesse) di una certa età che confermano il luogo comune, forse in certi casi, per ammantare una storia di corna col sentimento: "non è stato solo sesso,ma lui sarebbero l'uomo ideale". Ed in questo emerge prevalentemente il ruolo della donna libera,che si trova a fare l'amante di uno sposato per anni, con l'illusione di poter, un giorno, coronare il sogno. Quasi inesistente il caso opposto: l'uomo libero in attesa della donna sposata.
> Ed in questo a nocciola riconoscevo l'atteggiamento quasi maschile nel gestire e nel porsi in una relazione clandestina. Ma mi sto ripetendo....


Questo è il piccolo antropologo? :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Ho capito cosa intendi,ma in quattro anni ti può pure scappare di dire “ quella cogliona di mia moglie si è fatta fuori lo stipendio da Vuitton”.Oppure che per le smagliature usa olio di mandorle.
> Non è che se in certi casi la moglie è cogliona bisogna farla passare per genio e se ha le smagliature è un segreto di stato.
> Se ho l’amante non è che abbia di base tutta questa stima e rispetto profondo per il legittimo.
> Per il resto,sono molte più le donne amanti che tendono a far sentire il maschio di turno il Rocco Siffredi della situazione a discapito del partner,ed è un comportamento che ho sentito descrivere più volte ,concordo sul fatto che sia di cattivo gusto ma molto frequente .
> ...


Ma tu sei mai uscita anche amichevolmente con un uomo impegnato?
Si è mai sognato di dire cose intime?
O, parlando con un’amica, anche di cose intime, non avete avuto rispetto dei partner? 
Io ho sempre frequentato persone rispettose. Se non lo fossero state avrei smesso di frequentarle.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Macché ,io sono più focalizzata sull’intransigenza di nocciola totalmente basata sulla teoria .
> Quindi potrei sentirmi toccata se lei avesse già dato prova di non piegarsi a certe dinamiche
> Hai presente le coppie senza figli che insegnano ad educarli  a chi ce li ha e che danno per scontato che loro saranno perfetti con gli ipotetici figli modello?
> O il ginecologo che ti dice che il parto è una passeggiata?
> ...


Però io dicevo come avrei educato i figli e così ho fatto.
Dicevo anche che in caso di tradimento lo avrei buttato fuori e così ho fatto.
Ognuno parla per se, per quello che SA che può tollerare o no. Non c’è bisogno di provare. Io so che se torturata per rivelare i compagni...parlerei prima di essere torturata :carneval:. So anche che sarebbe una cosa infame, ma conosco la mia tolleranza al dolore, visto che mi è capitato di prendere a sberle l’estetista durante una ceretta:carneval::facepalm::rotfl:.
La metto sul ridere, ma ognuno conosce i propri limiti, non è detto che se ne vanti.
Poi potrebbe pure essere che, come i due cialtroni de La grande guerra, potrei farmi fucilare, non si sa mai.

Il problema è invece proprio che chi ha fatto una scelta diversa si sente giudicata dalle ipotesi o dai fatti altrui.
Per me è un errore. Si tratta di limiti e i limiti riguardano sé, non gli altri.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Infatti la pena l’ho provata per il novello Rocco felice di uscirne vincitore ,lei ha semplicemente usato la tattica che la vita le ha insegnato funzionare con il tipo di uomini che frequenta


Vabbè dai se si parla di gente per cui conta solo il prezzo, il rispetto e la riservatezza sono optional. 

Io mi aspetto che le persone che frequento siano fatti di altra pasta e se scopro che così non è certamente mi scadono in un nano secondo.


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma.....se riduci il cambiamento a solo questo, non c'è da stupirsi


Invece continuo a stupirmi  che io mi stupisca....Mia zia diceva che aveva visto di tutto nella vita; doveva solo piu vedere i gatti fumare..


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Ho capito cosa intendi,ma in quattro anni ti può pure scappare di dire “ quella cogliona di mia moglie si è fatta fuori lo stipendio da Vuitton”.Oppure che per le smagliature usa olio di mandorle.
> Non è che se in certi casi la moglie è cogliona bisogna farla passare per genio e se ha le smagliature è un segreto di stato.
> Se ho l’amante non è che abbia di base tutta questa stima e rispetto profondo per il legittimo.
> Per il resto,sono molte più le donne amanti che tendono a far sentire il maschio di turno il Rocco Siffredi della situazione a discapito del partner,ed è un comportamento che ho sentito descrivere più volte ,concordo sul fatto che sia di cattivo gusto ma molto frequente .
> ...


Concordo su tutto.....alla fine però mi stai dando ragione!


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Macché ,io sono più focalizzata sull’intransigenza di nocciola totalmente basata sulla teoria .
> Quindi potrei sentirmi toccata se lei avesse già dato prova di non piegarsi a certe dinamiche
> Hai presente le coppie senza figli che insegnano ad educarli  a chi ce li ha e che danno per scontato che loro saranno perfetti con gli ipotetici figli modello?
> O il ginecologo che ti dice che il parto è una passeggiata?
> ...


Mistral la mia coerenza con quello che dico è che mio marito ha ben chiaro che in nostro matrimonio è finito. Se non é fuori casa è perché ho due figli e suo tutelando loro. Il perché qui non lo spiego. Ma non sto ingoiando nulla. Sa esattamente cosa penso e se domani vuole prendere la porta e andare sarò ben lieta di aprirla se sarà in grado di farlo senza che nessuno stia male 
Quindi tranquilla che la coerenza a quello che dico l’ho messa in pratica


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Macché ,io sono più focalizzata sull’intransigenza di nocciola totalmente basata sulla teoria .
> Quindi potrei sentirmi toccata se lei avesse già dato prova di non piegarsi a certe dinamiche
> Hai presente le coppie senza figli che insegnano ad educarli  a chi ce li ha e che danno per scontato che loro saranno perfetti con gli ipotetici figli modello?
> O il ginecologo che ti dice che il parto è una passeggiata?
> ...


Per le informazioni che hai e che ho dato qui hai ragione.
Non mi interessa al momento raccontare altro. 
Direi che sono stata fin troppo coerente invece e purtroppo


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Per le informazioni che hai e che ho dato qui hai ragione.
> Non mi interessa al momento raccontare altro.
> Direi che sono stata fin troppo coerente invece e purtroppo


Ma lo sei perché così senti.
Come io ho fatto come sentivo.
Ognuno fa come sente e spesso in base a priorità che comprende solo in seguito.
Siamo tutti diversi, ma cerchiamo di stare meno male possibile. Lo facciamo di impulso e istinto o lo facciamo con razionalità, ma sempre per cercare di stare meglio.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Beh..  quello stereotipo sulla differenza di considerazione circa l'approccio al sesso tra uomo e donna credo sia diffuso e condiviso; non dico giusto o rispondente a verità.Ma l'antropologia dell'era moderna ha lavorato.E, soprattutto il ruolo sociale della donna fin qui sviluppato ed accreditato ci porta a credere a tali stereotipi; e per me oggi, viene sovvertito sempre più nelle giovani generazioni.Ma  qui siamo tutti over, e simili retaggi ancora influiscono. Ma poi ci sono conferme da parte di utenti (utentesse) di una certa età che confermano il luogo comune, forse in certi casi, per ammantare una storia di corna col sentimento: "non è stato solo sesso,ma lui sarebbero l'uomo ideale". Ed in questo emerge prevalentemente il ruolo della donna libera,che si trova a fare l'amante di uno sposato per anni, con l'illusione di poter, un giorno, coronare il sogno. Quasi inesistente il caso opposto: l'uomo libero in attesa della donna sposata.
> Ed in questo a nocciola riconoscevo l'atteggiamento quasi maschile nel gestire e nel porsi in una relazione clandestina. Ma mi sto ripetendo....


Io per la verità non vedo un atteggiamento maschile, ma un atteggiamento molto preciso, devo dire che lo ho riconosciuto bene anche in donne che ho conosciuto, è cioè "non consentire" che il proprio compagno divenga bersaglio da parte dell'amante. (Maschio/femmina non faccio differenza, io ovviamente l'ho notato nelle femmine, non avendo avuto amanti maschi :carneval: )

La questione dei bersagli mi affascina.

E Delle modalità di aggressione del bersaglio

Se una femmina dichiara di avere un amante, la modalità è spesso sessuale

Es: "...e tu ti vai a prendere un bell'uccellone, mentre tuo marito è a casa"

Con il maschio questo non avviene

Es: "e tu tu vai a ciucciare una bella topona, mentre tua moglie è a casa.."

Non si usa dire, no? 
Non è una modalità usata verso il maschio traditore..

Perché questo?
A questo pensavo....


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il piccolo psicologo non c’entra nulla.
> Comunque io dicevo in generale. Non vedi uomini che si vantano di avere amanti, mentre ci sono donne messe in croce per una storia? Io sì.


Beh.... Che c'entra,fa parte del contesto antropologico; come dire che il fenminicidio (termine orribile) sia la conseguenza del comportamento sbagliato di chi lo subisce....Purtroppo per dare pareri ed anche giudizi (che a volte son la stessa cosa), si dovrebbero contestualizzare i fatti entrando nel personale di ciascuna situazione.Altrimenti, si possono codificare le situazioni un tanto al chilo e,la reticenza nel descriverle presentandosi qui,non aiuta......
Posto che l'argomento tradimento richiederebbe cinque righe di commenti generalizzati al posto dei fiumi di parole che invece perpetuano gli stessi concetti straripetuti .Considerando anche che la ripetizione giovi qualora si possano raggiungere sfumature e punti di vista che si affinano proprio non solo nella mera ripetizione, ma anche dall'aggiunta di particolari , magari non del tutto percepiti nemmeno da chi racconti la propria vicenda.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Beh.... Che c'entra,fa parte del contesto antropologico; come dire che il fenminicidio (termine orribile) sia la conseguenza del comportamento sbagliato di chi lo subisce....Purtroppo per dare pareri ed anche giudizi (che a volte son la stessa cosa), si dovrebbero contestualizzare i fatti entrando nel personale di ciascuna situazione.Altrimenti, si possono codificare le situazioni un tanto al chilo e,la reticenza nel descriverle presentandosi qui,non aiuta......
> Posto che l'argomento tradimento richiederebbe cinque righe di commenti generalizzati al posto dei fiumi di parole che invece perpetuano gli stessi concetti straripetuti .Considerando anche che la ripetizione giovi qualora si possano raggiungere sfumature e punti di vista che si affinano proprio non solo nella mera ripetizione, ma anche dall'aggiunta di particolari , magari non del tutto percepiti nemmeno da chi racconti la propria vicenda.


Senza offesa (per te ma anche per me) non ho capito niente


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io per la verità non vedo un atteggiamento maschile, ma un atteggiamento molto preciso, devo dire che lo ho riconosciuto bene anche in donne che ho conosciuto, è cioè "non consentire" che il proprio compagno divenga bersaglio da parte dell'amante. (Maschio/femmina non faccio differenza, io ovviamente l'ho notato nelle femmine, non avendo avuto amanti maschi :carneval: )
> 
> La questione dei bersagli mi affascina.
> 
> ...


Retaggio culturale....Ricorrono i cinquant'anni dal 1968....come siamo rimasti fermi! Forse addirittura nel contenuto stretto dell'ideologia che attiene alla libertà soggettiva ed ai diritti individuali ,siamo tornati al medioevo..... Grazie all'appiattimento culturale propinato dalla mediaticità che spinge modelli sociali esclusivamente impostati su ruoli pubblicitari, finalizzati al consumismo commerciale.Anche l'eskimo di allora era considerato una moda,così come l'effige del Che che si disegnava sulle copertine dei quaderni; ma almeno si ispiravano a valori quali la fratellanza , la condivisione e la percezione pur indotta dal momento , che fosse necessario affrancare i popoli dal giogo della povertà e dal  moderno schiavismo. Purtroppo la società di oggi è la conseguenza del parziale fallimento di quelle aspettative e,di una male interpretata rivendicazione "femminista" che ebbe la maggior visibilità ,in quegli anni.


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Senza offesa (per te ma anche per me) non ho capito niente


Allora siamo uguali (ma anche Ipazia....) ; a volte devo rileggerti più volte per capire .


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mistral la mia coerenza con quello che dico è che mio marito ha ben chiaro che in nostro matrimonio è finito. Se non é fuori casa è perché ho due figli e suo tutelando loro. Il perché qui non lo spiego. Ma non sto ingoiando nulla. Sa esattamente cosa penso e se domani vuole prendere la porta e andare sarò ben lieta di aprirla se sarà in grado di farlo senza che nessuno stia male
> Quindi tranquilla che la coerenza a quello che dico l’ho messa in


Alla fine è il solito cliché..... l'assassino è il maggiordomo.


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Febbraio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Alla fine è il solito cliché..... l'assassino è il maggiordomo.


E Gira gira il cetriolo va in culo all’ortolano


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (20 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> PENSO che invece chi è messo a disagio dalla intransigenza di nocciola perché è stato oggetto di argomento di discussione con l’amante dal traditore dovrebbe cercare di capire se è questa la cosa che non riescono a digerire e vedere come fare per trovare il digestivo giusto per sé, piuttosto che prendersela per il modo che ha avuto di vivere il tradimento un’altra persona.


Personalmente non discuto il modo di vivere il tradimento di chicchessia, ma quello che avrebbe di viverlo chi non l'ha subito; non capisco gli assunti *mai *e *sempre* applicati a qualcosa che si immagina, tutto qui. Ma del resto anch'io, prima di essere tradita, dicevo che avrei lasciato *certamente. *Diciamo che gli eventi fanno abbandonare diverse certezze a favore del sapersi ascoltare veramente.


Personalmente sono stata oggetto eccome di discussione con l'amante, essenzialmente come mero strumento per farla ingelosire. Tanto più la moglie era figa, fregnona, intellettualmente interessante, e al cospetto di lei non ci voleva certo la Montalcini, tanto più lui acquisiva valore. E di conseguenza lei, evidentemente infarcita di problemi di autostima, si fregiava di aver raggiunto il nirvana attraverso cotanto pezzo d'uomo che le sbatteva pure in faccia che mi amava, salvo dirlo anche a lei quando si ritraeva piccata e/o offesa per ritirarla dentro il giochino manipolatorio affinchè la sua adorazione continuasse a nutrire il bisogno che lui aveva. Dunque nel mio caso non c'è stato disprezzo formale, anzi il contrario, e se la pensassi come Skorpio o nocciola ciò dovrebbe costiuire un punto a mio favore, invece manco po cazz. Anzi. Essere pure marionetta di legno, seppure descritta magnificamente, non cambia, in meglio nè in peggio le cose perchè di già il fatto che lui sia in confidenza intima con un'altra, e potrebbero parlare pure del colore della cacca del cane, per me è tutto. Non ci sono discriminanti. 



Skorpio ha detto:


> Mis.. io non so se fingi di non capire o non capisci davvero
> 
> Propendo per la seconda ipotesi, e rispiego
> 
> ...


Forse ho capito. Vi interessa relativamente delle scopate, dell'ammore, dei sotterfugi, delle menzogne e di tutto il corollario che il coniuge mette in piedi per potersi sentire vivo con un altro/a, l'importante è che non vi disprezzi, anzi che non vi "manchi di rispetto" come persona, più che come compagno di vita, poco realizzando che tutto il rispetto, ma proprio tutto, nel momento in cui si è deciso di abbracciare un'altra storia è bello che defunto. Altro che distinguo.




mistral ha detto:


> Ho capito cosa intendi,ma in quattro anni ti può pure scappare di dire “ quella cogliona di mia moglie si è fatta fuori lo stipendio da Vuitton”.Oppure che per le smagliature usa olio di mandorle.
> Non è che se in certi casi la moglie è cogliona bisogna farla passare per genio e se ha le smagliature è un segreto di stato.
> *Se ho l’amante non è che abbia di base tutta questa stima e rispetto profondo per il legittimo.*


Ecco, anch'io parto esattamente dall'assunto nerettizzato. What else? 





Skorpio ha detto:


> È "tirare dentro" il partner nella relazione extra.
> 
> Farne cibo comune per dileggio e/o perculo.
> 
> ...


Mi ripeto: il partner, per il solo fatto che è tale, dentro la storia ci sta già con tutte le scarpe. Cosa diavolo importa cosa dice all'amante il traditore? Dentro quella bolla può accadere di tutto, ma non è il dentro che importa, è piuttosto il soffio che l'ha creata e lo spessore delle pareti che possono fare la differenza.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Personalmente non discuto il modo di vivere il tradimento di chicchessia, ma quello che avrebbe di viverlo chi non l'ha subito; non capisco gli assunti *mai *e *sempre* applicati a qualcosa che si immagina, tutto qui. Ma del resto anch'io, prima di essere tradita, dicevo che avrei lasciato *certamente. *Diciamo che gli eventi fanno abbandonare diverse certezze a favore del sapersi ascoltare veramente.
> 
> 
> Personalmente sono stata oggetto eccome di discussione con l'amante, essenzialmente come mero strumento per farla ingelosire. Tanto più la moglie era figa, fregnona, intellettualmente interessante, e al cospetto di lei non ci voleva certo la Montalcini, tanto più lui acquisiva valore. E di conseguenza lei, evidentemente infarcita di problemi di autostima, si fregiava di aver raggiunto il nirvana attraverso cotanto pezzo d'uomo che le sbatteva pure in faccia che mi amava, salvo dirlo anche a lei quando si ritraeva piccata e/o offesa per ritirarla dentro il giochino manipolatorio affinchè la sua adorazione continuasse a nutrire il bisogno che lui aveva. Dunque nel mio caso non c'è stato disprezzo formale, anzi il contrario, e se la pensassi come Skorpio o nocciola ciò dovrebbe costiuire un punto a mio favore, invece manco po cazz. Anzi. Essere pure marionetta di legno, seppure descritta magnificamente, non cambia, in meglio nè in peggio le cose perchè di già il fatto che lui sia in confidenza intima con un'altra, e potrebbero parlare pure del colore della cacca del cane, per me è tutto. Non ci sono discriminanti.
> ...


Io ho la mia casistica e so che poi attraverso il setaccio del tempo passano molte cose, ma alcune No.
Restano li cose che sembravano pula, ma che con il tempo si rivelano sassi.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Forse ho capito. Vi interessa relativamente delle scopate, dell'ammore, dei sotterfugi, delle menzogne e di tutto il corollario che il coniuge mette in piedi per potersi sentire vivo con un altro/a, l'importante è che non vi disprezzi, anzi che non vi "manchi di rispetto".


:rotfl: :rotfl:

No, non hai capito.. 

Il tradimento è un pacchetto.

Tu sai di un tradimento senza menzogna?

La.menzogna è compresa nel pacchetto, eh.. non c'è nulla da fare, non è colpa mia, non l'ho inventato io

Certo che mi interessa

Ma c'è menzogna e menzogna

C'è modo di lasciare fuori o perculare e deridere e sputtanare (o lasciare che l'altro sputtani) il partner

O no?

Tutto uguale?

Cazzo nella figa, e allora tutto uguale?

Se mentre trombi con l'amante, dici "scopami, alla faccia di quel cornuto di merda che guarda la Champions" è uguale

Che vuoi che sia?

In fondo si tromba uguale no?

Ebbene NO 

Per me no..


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (20 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> No, non hai capito..
> 
> ...


Invece ho capito, l'hai rispiegato ancora meglio. 

Il fatto che tua moglie ti chiami o meno cornuto mentre tromba con l'amante non cambia il fatto. Cioè che sei cornuto.

Tu e nocciola trovate fondamentale affinchè si possa ridare una possibilità al rapporto il non venire dileggiati o presi per il culo, sminuiti etc, come se fosse importantissimo, sempre mentre si tromba con l'amante.  Per me non cambia un emerito.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> come se fosse importantissimo, .


Per me , preso atto di un tradimento (ahimè) questo non è importantissimo

È tutto quello che conta

Per me


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mistral la mia coerenza con quello che dico è che mio marito ha ben chiaro che in nostro matrimonio è finito. Se non é fuori casa è perché ho due figli e suo tutelando loro. Il perché qui non lo spiego. Ma non sto ingoiando nulla. Sa esattamente cosa penso e se domani vuole prendere la porta e andare sarò ben lieta di aprirla se sarà in grado di farlo senza che nessuno stia male
> Quindi tranquilla che la coerenza a quello che dico l’ho messa in pratica


Azz’ noccioli’ pare che chi ha tradito è lui. Da come ho inteso. Alla fine cornuto e mazziato 

Perdonalo


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Il fatto che tua moglie ti chiami o meno cornuto mentre tromba con l'amante non cambia il fatto. Cioè che sei cornuto.


E aggiungo... 
No, non cambia il fatto

Ma per me cambia in modo abissale la considerazione della persona che devo capire se tenermi ancora accanto.

E non tanto per quello che ha fatto (che ormai l'ha fatto)

Ma per come mi ha "usato"  e gettato nell'uso assieme all'altro, nel farlo


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2018)

Quoto [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] in ogni parola


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (20 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E aggiungo...
> No, non cambia il fatto
> 
> Ma per me cambia in modo abissale la considerazione della persona che devo capire se tenermi ancora accanto.
> ...



 Non posso negare che il come possa avere anche una certa rilevanza. Tipo farsela con un'amica comune in casa nostra per esempio, o in un hotel dove siamo stati noi et similia; lo vivrei anch'io come una specie di sacrilegio che costituirebbe però solo un'*aggravante *alla circostanza principale che rimarrebbe, sempre e comunque, il fatto che si è entrati in un'altra storia mentre si è dentro un patto ben preciso.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Non posso negare che il come possa avere anche una certa rilevanza. Tipo farsela con un'amica comune in casa nostra per esempio, o in un hotel dove siamo stati noi et similia; lo vivrei anch'io come una specie di sacrilegio che costituirebbe però solo un'*aggravante *alla circostanza principale che rimarrebbe, sempre e comunque, il fatto che si è entrati in un'altra storia mentre si è dentro un patto ben preciso.


Ma ognuno ha il suo setaccio.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Non posso negare che il come possa avere anche una certa rilevanza. Tipo farsela con un'amica comune in casa nostra per esempio, o in un hotel dove siamo stati noi et similia; lo vivrei anch'io come una specie di sacrilegio che costituirebbe però solo un'*aggravante *alla circostanza principale che rimarrebbe, sempre e comunque, il fatto che si è entrati in un'altra storia mentre si è dentro un patto ben preciso.


Ma certo!
Ma guarda che io non dico che sono bravo io a vivere così la cosa... E scemo un altro a viverla diversamente

Ognuno ha la sua sensibilità.. ed è bello conoscerla e accostarvisi.

Ciò che chiedo è semplicemente riuscire a spiegarmi 

A spiegare quello che per me è PIU doloroso di altro.. che magari è diverso da te, da altri.. tutto qui


----------



## disincantata (21 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Non posso negare che il come possa avere anche una certa rilevanza. Tipo farsela con un'amica comune in casa nostra per esempio, o in un hotel dove siamo stati noi et similia; lo vivrei anch'io come una specie di sacrilegio che costituirebbe però solo un'*aggravante *alla circostanza principale che rimarrebbe, sempre e comunque, il fatto che si è entrati in un'altra storia mentre si è dentro un patto ben preciso.



IL tradimento fa soffrire ed e' indiscutibile,  le circostanze particolari in cui vieni a sapere certe concomitanze pure, ma se oltre a tradirmi sparli di me, poi puoi andare affanculo se lo vengo a sapere.

Per fortuna a me questo non e' successo, anzi, lei si arrabbiava con lui perche' lui non voleva mai parlare di me.

Non esiste proprio per me che due amanti passino il tempo a parlare,  e ancora peggio sparlare,  dei rispettivi coniugi. 

Ma non hanno di meglio da dirsi e da fare?  Io spero di si.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (21 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ognuno ha il suo setaccio.





Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma certo!
> Ma guarda che io non dico che sono bravo io a vivere così la cosa... E scemo un altro a viverla diversamente
> 
> Ognuno ha la sua sensibilità.. ed è bello conoscerla e accostarvisi.
> ...





disincantata ha detto:


> IL tradimento fa soffrire ed e' indiscutibile,  le circostanze particolari in cui vieni a sapere certe concomitanze pure, ma se oltre a tradirmi sparli di me, poi puoi andare affanculo se lo vengo a sapere.
> 
> Per fortuna a me questo non e' successo, anzi, lei si arrabbiava con lui perche' lui non voleva mai parlare di me.
> 
> ...


Capisco. E' solo che mi sembra, tutto questo ragionamento sul come, uno step successivo, un satellite, un ulteriore spunto, un di più che potrebbe fare la differenza ma che distoglie anche dal midollo del tradimento. Disi, anch'io sono stata in qualche modo "rispettata" (ah ah) nel senso che non si è infierito su di me anche come persona verbalmente,  ma i colpi ricevuti come moglie con le azioni, con l'atto del tradimento stesso, sono stati quasi mortali; sai benissimo come funziona. 

Il punto è che in caso anche di denigrazione del coniuge, oltre alle corna tecniche, è proprio il rapporto che non ha ragione di proseguire. *Non è il tradito che sceglie*, è la relazione che non esiste più, se c'è chi la disprezza su tutti i fronti. Perchè se tradisci e nel contempo sputi pure sul tuo compagno di vita, quella storia è bella che svanita, c'è poco da scegliere.


----------



## Skorpio (21 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> distoglie anche dal midollo del tradimento. .


Non si tratta di distogliere.. si tratta di scegliere di prendere atto, e andare oltre a vedere dei dettagli.

Fermo restando che uno poi valuterà come si sente e se mollare o proseguire

Ieri dicevi che cmq sono/siamo cornuti

Prendiamone atto. E vediamo "il cornuto" come è stato giocato e sputtanato (o no) in quella relazione

Le corna, se sapute portare senza orecchie basse e con compostezza, danno anche fascino  :carneval:

Accertato


----------



## mistral (21 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E aggiungo...
> No, non cambia il fatto
> 
> Ma per me cambia in modo abissale la considerazione della persona che devo capire se tenermi ancora accanto.
> ...


Skorpio.Nel momento in cui hai detto a tua moglie che stasera hai la partita di calcetto ,ti prepari il borsone ,ci metti dentro calzini puliti (lavati da lei) pantaloncini,maglietta,accappatoio e girato l’angolo ti infili a casa dell’amate che a sua volta ha salutato con un bacio  10 minuti prima  il marito che andava a fare il turno di notte al lavoro ......in cuor tuo ti compiaci di quanto sei riuscito a fare fessa tua moglie e il marito dell’amica.
Quando lei apre la porta e vi guardate negli occhi con soddisfazione ,è la celebrazione del successo della presa per il culo dei due coglioni che sono stati tirati dentro proprio per lasciarli fuori.
Se mi fai fessa e ci riesci ,tu sei il vincente che ha aggirato l’ostacolo e io quella che se l’e bevuta.
Quindi ,presa per il culo un più o in meno è fuffa.Che poi c’ la stessa mancanza di rispetto  quando le chiedi che cosa ha raccontato (come ha preso per il culo) al marito per liberarsi quelle due  ore.
Che poi dia fastidio sono d’accordo ma che si tiri in ballo l’onore ed il rispetto in queste situazioni ho le mie riserve .
Non dimentichiamo che molte relazioni extra sono il frutto di rapporti di coppia tutt’altro che amorevoli e l’amante storico può essere lo sfogo come lo potrebbe essere una qualunque amica .
Se mio marito ha buttato merda  su di me con la sua amante,questa merda ha poi pregato in ginocchio di poter continuare a mangiarla quindi quello che si è sputtanato è lui,non io.
In ogni caso credo che si sia usciti dal seminato.
Io ero partita facendo considerazioni sul fatto che Nocciola come te ,sostenevano che i due coniugi legittimi dovevano restare fuori su ogni piano .Non dovevano esistere ,cosa che a me pareva eccessiva e quantomeno forzata .Un galateo esasperato.
Poi siete passati al dire che i legittimi non dovevano essere oggetto di dileggio da parte dei due amanti.
Concordo e non ho mai sostenuto il contrario ,mi pare anche abbastanza auspicabile a meno che con i legittimi sia guerra aperta e si stia insieme solo per cause di forza maggiore.


----------



## Skorpio (21 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Skorpio.Nel momento in cui hai detto a tua moglie che stasera hai la partita di calcetto ,ti prepari il borsone ,ci metti dentro calzini puliti (lavati da lei) pantaloncini,maglietta,accappatoio e girato l’angolo ti infili a casa dell’amate che a sua volta ha salutato con un bacio  10 minuti prima  il marito che andava a fare il turno di notte al lavoro ......in cuor tuo ti compiaci di quanto sei riuscito a fare fessa tua moglie e il marito dell’amica.


Io NO , NO e NO  

Ho postato ieri un breve clip di un film. Lo riposto

Massu è un film (si dirà)

Guarda gli ultimi attimi del clip e l'espressione di lei quando lui prende distanza

Quella espressione in una donna io l'ho vista, e più di una volta.

E non è l'espressione di chi è compiaciuto di fare fesso il proprio partner.

E l'ho vista perché dall'altra parte c'ero io

Esistono tanti pezzi di mondo, sicuramente esisterà anche quello che descrivi te, e non lo nego

Ma esistono anche altri mondi e altre persone

[video=youtube;XGPBtgx8M2M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGPBtgx8M2M[/video]


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2018)

Beh, un po' fesso il partner lo si fa sempre, eh.


----------



## Skorpio (21 Febbraio 2018)

*Capisco che..*

Per taluni non può altro che essere COSi,  :carneval:
Ma non è PER FORZA così


[video=youtube;9enRiyy9rlg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9enRiyy9rlg[/video]


----------



## Lostris (21 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Skorpio.Nel momento in cui hai detto a tua moglie che stasera hai la partita di calcetto ,ti prepari il borsone ,ci metti dentro calzini puliti (lavati da lei) pantaloncini,maglietta,accappatoio e girato l’angolo ti infili a casa dell’amate che a sua volta ha salutato con un bacio  10 minuti prima  il marito che andava a fare il turno di notte al lavoro ......*in cuor tuo ti compiaci di quanto sei riuscito a fare fessa tua moglie e il marito dell’amica.
> Quando lei apre la porta e vi guardate negli occhi con soddisfazione ,è la celebrazione del successo della presa per il culo dei due coglioni *che sono stati tirati dentro proprio per lasciarli fuori.
> Se mi fai fessa e ci riesci ,tu sei il vincente che ha aggirato l’ostacolo e io quella che se l’e bevuta.
> Quindi ,presa per il culo un più o in meno è fuffa.Che poi c’ la stessa mancanza di rispetto  quando le chiedi che cosa ha raccontato (come ha preso per il culo) al marito per liberarsi quelle due  ore.
> ...


Ma proprio no.

Non parlo per tutti, ci sarà sicuramente chi rientra in quello che tu scrivi.... ma, per quello che ho vissuto io, i legittimi non c’entrano proprio niente. 

Niente.

quando ci si guarda negli occhi c’è solo la passione e la felicità di trovarsi. 
I traditi non entrano nemmeno nei retropensieri. 

Detta la bugia, si chiude la porta e si diventa quello che si vuole essere, liberi di vivere quel sesso in quel modo con quella persona.

E questo se vuoi è il paradosso, e forse, comprensibilmente, ancor meno accettabile.
Meglio essere presa per il culo che completamente non considerata? Non so, forse perché almeno così si ha un ruolo.

Ma ti assicuro che non ho mai considerato il mio compagno un coglione. E che non ho mai goduto nel raccontargli bugie. 
E che persa tra le braccia dell’altro, è l’ultima cosa che viene in mente.


----------



## Minerva (21 Febbraio 2018)

di base chi tradisce automaticamente sceglie di ingannare l'altro .certamente ci sono varie differenze che possono cambiarne la valutazione ma rimane il fatto si è già offeso e denigrato il partner in partenza.
secondo me coloro i quali poi tendono a svalutare e sparlare del compagno/a ufficiale più che altro sono persone di poco valore.allora qui il problema non è tanto il tradimento ma di aver scelto malissimo


----------



## Skorpio (21 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, un po' fesso il partner lo si fa sempre, eh.


Chi vuol esser (o sentirsi) fesso, sia......


----------



## oriente70 (21 Febbraio 2018)

Insomma sempre a criticare chi tradisce .... Sono brave persone e tradiscono con stile ... Mica sono bestie con le corna.


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma proprio no.
> 
> Non parlo per tutti, ci sarà sicuramente chi rientra in quello che tu scrivi.... ma, per quello che ho vissuto io, i legittimi non c’entrano proprio niente.
> 
> ...


Quotone


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2018)

Diciamo che la percezione varia tra tradito e traditore.
Il tradito si sente fatto fesso comunque anche se non c'era l'intenzione di farlo, perché valuta il risultato, non le modalità.
Il traditore sa di non averlo fatto con la volontà di far del male, ma per assecondare il suo desiderio di un'altra persona e quindi non può comprendere perché gli viene imputato di averlo fatto contro.
Non c'è punto di incontro.
Potete discuterne per giorni... ma non lo troverete.
Dovete invertire i ruoli...


----------



## Skorpio (21 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il tradito si sente fatto fesso comunque


Depennami dalla lista :rotfl:

Io non mi sono MAI sentito "fatto fesso"


----------



## oriente70 (21 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma proprio no.
> 
> Non parlo per tutti, ci sarà sicuramente chi rientra in quello che tu scrivi.... ma, per quello che ho vissuto io, i legittimi non c’entrano proprio niente.
> 
> ...


Ecco non pensarci al legittimo ... Resta con l'amante e saresti Seria ...
Ma poi tutti tornano a casa a fare i bravi genitori.... 
Vivete liberi .....


----------



## Soloconilcuore (21 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Nocciola,scusa se insisto ma ti assicuro che quando scoppia la bolla ,tutte le teorie sia del traditore che del tradito vanno a farsi benedire.
> Tu conservi l’idea di purezza e correttezza del tuo tradimento  perché lo vedi specchiato solo in te e nel tuo amante.
> Lo hai strutturato in quel modo,con l’idea di purezza,onestà etc...ma non è così.Nessuno di questi aggettivi si addice al tradimento,specie se lo si fa quando nella coppia va tutto bene e quel gesto scaturisce  da puro egoismo e non da necessità o mancanza di qualcosa.
> La prova   del nove è quella di rivivere quelle gesta attraverso gli occhi del proprio partner .A quel punto il rivedersi addobbati in intimo sexy per chiudersi in motel,le bugie,i batticuore adolescenziali,il parlare del nulla,il fingere ed il mentire assumo tutt’altro sapore quando ormai gli orgasmi sono un ricordo.
> ...


quoto tutto.
ma credo che nocciola non può capire.
io gli auguro che non venga mai scoperta, ma non per lei, per duo marito e la sua famiglia.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (21 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stra quoto .


----------



## Lostris (21 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ecco non pensarci al legittimo ... Resta con l'amante e saresti Seria ...
> Ma poi tutti tornano a casa a fare i bravi genitori....
> Vivete liberi .....


E meno male che si fanno i buoni genitori 

guarda che non ho mica detto che è giusto o che sia una cosa di cui vantarsi.

Ho descritto semplicemente come l’ho vissuto.


----------



## oriente70 (21 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> E meno male che si fanno i buoni genitori
> 
> guarda che non ho mica detto che è giusto o che sia una cosa di cui vantarsi.
> 
> Ho descritto semplicemente come l’ho vissuto.


E ora con chi stai??


----------



## Lostris (21 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che la percezione varia tra tradito e traditore.
> Il tradito si sente fatto fesso comunque anche se non c'era l'intenzione di farlo, perché valuta il risultato, non le modalità.
> Il traditore sa di non averlo fatto con la volontà di far del male, ma per assecondare il suo desiderio di un'altra persona e quindi non può comprendere perché gli viene imputato di averlo fatto contro.
> Non c'è punto di incontro.
> ...


Ma è chiaro che sia questione di prospettiva.

Ed è altrettanto evidente che non c’è tradimento senza inganno. Ma l’inganno è un mezzo.

Comprendo che per chi è tradito è uno dei centri della questione.. Immagino anche per acquisire un ruolo in qualcosa da cui è altrimenti totalmente escluso... ma per il traditore di solito è davvero marginale come questione.

Il tradito si sente fatto fesso, ma lo scopo non è farlo fesso... lo scopo è vivere la situazione. 
Non è facile capire perché è difficile non mettersi al centro e non essere sopraffatti da come ci si sente. (Comprensibile)


----------



## oriente70 (21 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma è chiaro che sia questione di prospettiva.
> 
> Ed è altrettanto evidente che non c’è tradimento senza inganno. Ma l’inganno è un mezzo.
> 
> ...


Ma se una persona vive un momento figo.. perché non informare la controparte ....
Mica siamo ragazzini ...
Prima vi giurate fedeltà e poi ??
No mejo che il o la controparte stia a casa. Così fa comodo ...


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Skorpio.Nel momento in cui hai detto a tua moglie che stasera hai la partita di calcetto ,ti prepari il borsone ,ci metti dentro calzini puliti (lavati da lei) pantaloncini,maglietta,accappatoio e girato l’angolo ti infili a casa dell’amate che a sua volta ha salutato con un bacio  10 minuti prima  il marito che andava a fare il turno di notte al lavoro ......in cuor tuo ti compiaci di quanto sei riuscito a fare fessa tua moglie e il marito dell’amica.
> Quando lei apre la porta e vi guardate negli occhi con soddisfazione ,è la celebrazione del successo della presa per il culo dei due coglioni che sono stati tirati dentro proprio per lasciarli fuori.
> Se mi fai fessa e ci riesci ,tu sei il vincente che ha aggirato l’ostacolo e io quella che se l’e bevuta.
> Quindi ,presa per il culo un più o in meno è fuffa.Che poi c’ la stessa mancanza di rispetto  quando le chiedi che cosa ha raccontato (come ha preso per il culo) al marito per liberarsi quelle due  ore.
> ...


Non è vero.
Questa è una percezione del tradito.
Credo che sia più simile alla sensazione di emancipazione e libertà che si prova quando da adolescenti si racconta ai genitori di andare a dormire da un’amica mentre si va al concerto di Vasco.
È appunto una evasione da una vita ordinata cercando altre esperienze con uno spirito adolescenziale.
Non è che sia carino per il tradito essere considerato l’incarnazione del genitore che dà regole e chiede responsabilità, ma non c’entra il dileggio.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma proprio no.
> 
> Non parlo per tutti, ci sarà sicuramente chi rientra in quello che tu scrivi.... ma, per quello che ho vissuto io, i legittimi non c’entrano proprio niente.
> 
> ...


Straquoto


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma è chiaro che sia questione di prospettiva.
> 
> Ed è altrettanto evidente che non c’è tradimento senza inganno. Ma l’inganno è un mezzo.
> 
> ...


Io l'ho capito, ma credo risulti difficile per quasi tutti essere costretti ad accettare il fatto di essere ingannati da chi si ama, indipendentemente dallo scopo.
Anche mia moglie come prima cosa mi disse che lei non aveva mai parlato male di me con l'amante e che tutto l'inganno era stato perpetrato solo per poter vedere lui.
Ma questo non ha impedito che io stessi male ugualmente. 
E non è servito a salvare me il fatto di avermi escluso da loro perché io, quando scoprii tutto, nella loro storia ci precipitai.
Fino a quel giorno nel parcheggio dopo il motel, quando mi trovai loro due davanti.
C'ero dentro,  fino in fondo, anche se avevano fatto di tutto perché questo non accadesse.
Perché era anche loro interesse che non andasse così, lo capisco. So guardare da traditore, ci son passato anch'io. E so che quel giorno non sono stato male solo io.
O forse quello era solo l'interesse solo di mia moglie, visto che lui poi si propose di sposarla.
Ecco. 
Non sempre va come si spera che vada.
Disquisire sul giusto o sullo sbagliato è un po' inutile.
Ognuno di noi porta con sé un differente dolore da gestire.


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è vero.
> Questa è una percezione del tradito.
> Credo che sia più simile alla sensazione di emancipazione e libertà che si prova quando da adolescenti si racconta ai genitori di andare a dormire da un’amica mentre si va al concerto di Vasco.
> È appunto una evasione da una vita ordinata cercando altre esperienze con uno spirito adolescenziale.
> Non è che sia carino per il tradito essere considerato l’incarnazione del genitore che dà regole e chiede responsabilità, ma non c’entra il dileggio.


Da genitore mi aspetto che mia figlia si emancipi celandomi parte della sua vita.
E io faccio in modo che ciò avvenga, rendendola progressivamente autonoma e responsabile, compatibilmente con l'età.
Come marito, non mi aspetto da mia moglie la stessa cosa. E neppure lei da me.
Mi aspetto di avere al mio fianco una persona adulta, non un'altra figlia.


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> di base chi tradisce automaticamente sceglie di ingannare l'altro .certamente ci sono varie differenze che possono cambiarne la valutazione ma rimane il fatto si è già offeso e denigrato il partner in partenza.
> secondo me coloro i quali poi tendono a svalutare e sparlare del compagno/a ufficiale più che altro sono persone di poco valore.allora qui il problema non è tanto il tradimento ma di aver scelto malissimo


Quoto.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Da genitore mi aspetto che mia figlia si emancipi celandomi parte della sua vita.
> E io faccio in modo che ciò avvenga, rendendola progressivamente autonoma e responsabile, compatibilmente con l'età.
> Come marito, non mi aspetto da mia moglie la stessa cosa. E neppure lei da me.
> Mi aspetto di avere al mio fianco una persona adulta.


Certo.
Però può capitare che scatti questo meccanismo.
Non è facile accettare il principio di realtà.


----------



## danny (22 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo.
> Però può capitare che scatti questo meccanismo.
> Non è facile accettare il principio di realtà.


Quella della bolla è una fuga e in tal senso può essere una riscoperta di parti di sé trascurate negli anni.
Può far incontrare un uomo sposato e una trentenne, accomunati dallo stesso desiderio di vivere una vita su un piano diverso rispetto a quella ufficiale, una mamma ultraquarantenne con un ultracinquantenne mai sposato, persone apparentemente troppo diverse ma capaci di condividere una necessità del momento.
L'amante descrive per entrambi cosa essi stanno cercando in loro.
I sentimenti espressi sono il paravento dei bisogni.


----------



## oriente70 (22 Febbraio 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> di base chi tradisce automaticamente sceglie di ingannare l'altro .certamente ci sono varie differenze che possono cambiarne la valutazione ma rimane il fatto si è già offeso e denigrato il partner in partenza.
> secondo me coloro i quali poi tendono a svalutare e sparlare del compagno/a ufficiale più che altro sono persone di poco valore.allora qui il problema non è tanto il tradimento ma di aver scelto malissimo


Cacchio poverino/a ha scelto malissimo/a poteva trovarne uno/a che lo/a cornificava senza denigrare ..
Minchiata fotonica a alti livelli.
Ti fotto ma con la vasellina 
.. con gentilezza


----------



## danny (22 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Cacchio poverino/a ha scelto malissimo/a poteva trovarne uno/a che lo/a cornificava senza denigrare ..
> Minchiata fotonica a alti livelli.
> Ti fotto ma con la vasellina
> .. con gentilezza


Mettiamola così.
Già essere traditi è pesante, perché ci si trova di fronte a un atto sleale commesso da quello che si riteneva nostro alleato.
Se a questa slealtà commessa solo per interesse personale (ovvero avere una relazione con un'altra persona) si aggiungono anche motivazioni che vanno contro di noi, che possiamo dedurre da eventuali conversazioni carpite in cui si viene fortemente dileggiati, è impossibile pensare di ricostruire.
E' pesante tollerare la slealtà e pochi ci riescono, ma è possibile arrivare a comprendere la bolla degli amanti, che non è fatta per andare contro il tradito.
Ma se in questa bolla ci sono anche riferimenti offensivi verso chi è tradito, ovvero si apprende che il tradimento ha una sua componente intenzionalmente malevola, credo che la situazione che ne deriva sia totalmente compromessa.
Come si può pensare di relazionarsi ancora con chi ti tradisce perché è contro di te? (attenzione che in questa valutazione è compresa anche la vendetta)
Aggiungo che bisogna distinguere il dileggio tra gli amanti dalla mostrizzazione del tradito che fanno i traditori alla scoperta.
Quest'ultima segue un'altra logica, è un tentativo quasi disperato e inutile se non fastidioso di trovare un'assoluzione per quello che si è commesso e avviene  nel rapporto di coppia. Fa parte delle dinamiche di relazione tra individui in stato di forte stress, non definisce la persona.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mettiamola così.
> Già essere traditi è pesante, perché ci si trova di fronte a un atto sleale commesso da quello che si riteneva nostro alleato.
> Se a questa slealtà commessa solo per interesse personale (ovvero avere una relazione con un'altra persona) si aggiungono anche motivazioni che vanno contro di noi, che possiamo dedurre da eventuali conversazioni carpite in cui si viene fortemente dileggiati, è impossibile pensare di ricostruire.
> E' pesante tollerare la slealtà e pochi ci riescono, ma è possibile arrivare a comprendere la bolla degli amanti, che non è fatta per andare contro il tradito.
> ...


Io non comprendo nemmeno la seconda


----------



## patroclo (22 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Skorpio.Nel momento in cui hai detto a tua moglie che stasera hai la partita di calcetto ,ti prepari il borsone ,ci metti dentro calzini puliti (lavati da lei) pantaloncini,maglietta,accappatoio e girato l’angolo ti infili a casa dell’amate che a sua volta ha salutato con un bacio  10 minuti prima  il marito che andava a fare il turno di notte al lavoro ......in cuor tuo ti compiaci di quanto sei riuscito a fare fessa tua moglie e il marito dell’amica.
> Quando lei apre la porta e vi guardate negli occhi con soddisfazione ,è la celebrazione del successo della presa per il culo dei due coglioni che sono stati tirati dentro proprio per lasciarli fuori.
> Se mi fai fessa e ci riesci ,tu sei il vincente che ha aggirato l’ostacolo e io quella che se l’e bevuta.
> Quindi ,presa per il culo un più o in meno è fuffa.Che poi c’ la stessa mancanza di rispetto  quando le chiedi che cosa ha raccontato (come ha preso per il culo) al marito per liberarsi quelle due  ore.
> ...


Ma proprio per nulla.......l'idea di fare fessa mia moglie non mi è mai passata lontanamente dal cervello, naturalmente sosterrai che già averla tradita è un tentativo di fare "fessa" ma in questo caso intendo in senso denigratorio.
Pur parlando della mia situazione matrimoniale e ricevendo confidenze in tal senso il modo di parlarne non era sicuramente quello che hai subito tu.
Poi mi è capitata un'esperienza con una che apostrofava il legittimo come "il cornuto", ammetto il fastidio di sentire una cosa così


----------



## oriente70 (22 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mettiamola così.
> Già essere traditi è pesante, perché ci si trova di fronte a un atto sleale commesso da quello che si riteneva nostro alleato.
> Se a questa slealtà commessa solo per interesse personale (ovvero avere una relazione con un'altra persona) si aggiungono anche motivazioni che vanno contro di noi, che possiamo dedurre da eventuali conversazioni carpite in cui si viene fortemente dileggiati, è impossibile pensare di ricostruire.
> E' pesante tollerare la slealtà e pochi ci riescono, ma è possibile arrivare a comprendere la bolla degli amanti, che non è fatta per andare contro il tradito.
> ...


A me basterebbe sapere di non essere al corrente degli interessi del partner... E scoprire che c'è qualcun'altro  con cui condivide questo interesse mi farebbe girare le palle..
Il tradimento lo vedo non solo sessuale ma anche nelle piccole cose.
Siamo tutti persone navigate e mature, no ragazzini che si mangiano la Nutella di nascosto...
Quello che vedo è che dire menzogne al partner vuol dire solo gonfiare la bolla con propano... Prima o poi o esplode o soffoca.
Quindi parlare prima forse aiuta a raggiungere una soluzione senza far soffrire chi ci vive accanto.


----------



## Minerva (22 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io non comprendo nemmeno la seconda


Sai cosa? Come non ti saresti aspettata di poter tradire allo stesso modo non puoi sapere quanto è cosa potresti perdonare


----------



## danny (22 Febbraio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Ma proprio per nulla.......l'idea di *fare fessa* mia moglie non mi è mai passata lontanamente dal cervello, naturalmente sosterrai che già averla tradita è un tentativo di fare "fessa" ma in questo caso intendo in senso denigratorio.
> Pur parlando della mia situazione matrimoniale e ricevendo confidenze in tal senso il modo di parlarne non era sicuramente quello che hai subito tu.
> Poi mi è capitata un'esperienza con una che apostrofava il legittimo come "il cornuto", ammetto il fastidio di sentire una cosa così


Per precisione, secondo il vocabolario "fare fesso" è sinonimo di "ingannare, imbrogliare", che sono sinonimi di "tradire".


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Per precisione, secondo il vocabolario "fare fesso" è sinonimo di "ingannare, imbrogliare", che sono sinonimi di "tradire".


Al di là del vocabolario, e del fatto che nel pacchetto base" del tradimento è inserito il sotterfugio, e scorporarlo è impossibile....

Se uno che tradisce pensa e vuole fare fesso il partner, e se ci riesce fa il festino stile   [MENTION=6177]mistral[/MENTION] , vuol dire che è conscio di aver sposato un fesso/a

E uno che ha sposato un fisso e ci fa pure il festino sopra, è sicuramente un coglione ... :rotfl:

Quantomeno un coglione..

Io nn mi son mai sentito fatto fesso per un motivo semplice: " non consento di farmi definire dai comportamenti altrui. Nemmeno a livello emotivo"

Tengo distanza


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> A me basterebbe sapere di non essere al corrente degli interessi del partner... E scoprire che c'è qualcun'altro  con cui condivide questo interesse mi farebbe girare le palle..
> Il tradimento lo vedo non solo sessuale ma anche nelle piccole cose.
> Siamo tutti persone navigate e mature, no ragazzini che si mangiano la Nutella di nascosto...
> Quello che vedo è che dire menzogne al partner vuol dire solo gonfiare la bolla con propano... Prima o poi o esplode o soffoca.
> Quindi parlare prima forse aiuta a raggiungere una soluzione senza far soffrire chi ci vive accanto.


 e cosa vorresti sentirti dire, mi è venuta una forte attrazione per Caio?


----------



## patroclo (22 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Per precisione, secondo il vocabolario "fare fesso" è sinonimo di "ingannare, imbrogliare", che sono sinonimi di "tradire".


....non c'era bisogno di sottolinearlo, bastava che leggessi anche la seconda riga


----------



## danny (22 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *Al di là del vocabolario*, e del fatto che nel pacchetto base" del tradimento è inserito il sotterfugio, e scorporarlo è impossibile....
> 
> Se uno che tradisce pensa e vuole fare fesso il partner, e se ci riesce fa il festino stile   @_mistral_ , vuol dire che è conscio di aver sposato un fesso/a
> 
> ...


Ma non è che non consenti tu...
L'essere traditi non definisce te,  ma chi commette l'azione.
Non diventi automaticamente  fesso  (che è sinonimo di stupido, sciocco, coglione) perché qualcuno in cui riponevi fiducia ti ha ingannato. La fiducia è componente essenziale della coppia, non puoi escluderla, per cui tu, avendo fiducia in chi ti ha tradito, ti sei solo comportato correttamente. Al limite chi è tradito diventa cornuto, che è sinonimo comunque per l'appunto di tradito, non di fesso.


----------



## danny (22 Febbraio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....non c'era bisogno di sottolinearlo, bastava che leggessi anche la seconda riga


L'ho letta, ma se riusciamo a uscire dal ginepraio del "fatto fesso" inteso come attribuire un disvalore a chi viene tradito, si creano meno equivoci di interpretazione. Usiamo "ingannare", che è meglio o "tradire".
Tanto son tutti sinonimi.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> A me basterebbe sapere di non essere al corrente degli interessi del partner... E scoprire che c'è qualcun'altro  con cui condivide questo interesse mi farebbe girare le palle..
> Il tradimento lo vedo non solo sessuale ma anche nelle piccole cose.
> Siamo tutti persone navigate e mature, no ragazzini che si mangiano la Nutella di nascosto...
> Quello che vedo è che dire menzogne al partner vuol dire solo gonfiare la bolla con propano... Prima o poi o esplode o soffoca.
> Quindi parlare prima forse aiuta a raggiungere una soluzione senza far soffrire chi ci vive accanto.


Ma che scoperta!
Si chiama tradimento! È sempre terribile.
Ma per ogni cosa brutta che accade ci sono delle gradualità.
Mettiamo di venire a sapere che un figlio ha fatto a botte. 
Magari qualcuno sarebbe contento, io no.
Però può averlo fatto per difendersi, per difendere un amico, una ragazza, per una rissa per la squadra, per ragioni politiche che condivido, per razzismo, per accanirsi su una persona debole...
Cambierà la valutazione di un atto apparentemente simile?

Più il comportamento del traditore si distacca dall’idea che avevamo di lui e delle ragioni per cui l’abbiamo scelto più sarà difficile o possibile superare il tradimento e ricomporre la coppia.
Ma dipende anche dai propri valori e dai valori comuni e dalla idea di coppia.
Non è (principalmente) questione di esserci passati o no.
il tradito di una coppia che fa scambismo  penso che darà più peso alla mancata condivisione che al sesso con altri.
Il tradito di una coppia romantica soffrirà nello scoprire aspetti non romantici o dalla condivisione amorosa.
Non capisco perché non viene accettata la diversità.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La fiducia è componente essenziale della coppia,.


Io mi fido di tutti, e di nessuno.

La fiducia è dentro di me, io non la spargo in giro.

È la fiducia in te e dentro te che ti fa star sereno


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che scoperta!
> Si chiama tradimento! È sempre terribile.
> Ma per ogni cosa brutta che accade ci sono delle gradualità.
> Mettiamo di venire a sapere che un figlio ha fatto a botte.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## danny (22 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che scoperta!
> Si chiama tradimento! È sempre terribile.
> Ma per ogni cosa brutta che accade ci sono delle gradualità.
> Mettiamo di venire a sapere che un figlio ha fatto a botte.
> ...


Vero.


----------



## oriente70 (22 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che scoperta!
> Si chiama tradimento! È sempre terribile.
> Ma per ogni cosa brutta che accade ci sono delle gradualità.
> Mettiamo di venire a sapere che un figlio ha fatto a botte.
> ...


Io sono responsabile Delle azioni di mio figlio "per fortuna fino una certa età". 
Può fare a botte, ma comunque sa che deve essere l'ultima delle scelte.
E  alla fine la cazziata la prende qualunque giustificazione mi prospetti.
Non sono responsabile di ciò che decide la mia compagna per se stessa.
Quando ci sono stati problemi ci siamo seduti e affrontati senza esclusione di colpi.
"L'ultima mia parola è sempre -Va Bene".
Meglio affrontare subito il problema o cojonare chi ti sta accanto..
Se dovessi cojonare Lei non ci starei insieme ...

Mancanza di rispetto ... Io so io e te non sei un cazzo ??? Non è la mia visione


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Io sono responsabile Delle azioni di mio figlio "per fortuna fino una certa età".
> Può fare a botte, ma comunque sa che deve essere l'ultima delle scelte.
> E  alla fine la cazziata la prende qualunque giustificazione mi prospetti.
> Non sono responsabile di ciò che decide la mia compagna per se stessa.
> ...


Non ho capito niente.

Comunque io intendevo che qualunque azione può essere diversa e valutate diversamente.

Non ho capito neppure la parte relativa alla responsabilità educativa. Certamente da adulti i figli sono responsabili delle loro scelte, ma come genitore posso esserne orgoglioso, dispiacermi o vergognarmene. O no?


----------



## oriente70 (22 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito niente.
> 
> Comunque io intendevo che qualunque azione può essere diversa e valutate diversamente.
> 
> Non ho capito neppure la parte relativa alla responsabilità educativa. Certamente da adulti i figli sono responsabili delle loro scelte, ma come genitore posso esserne orgoglioso, dispiacermi o vergognarmene. O no?



Un azione è un azione, La puoi vedere come ti pare ma sempre un azione resta.
Le giustificazioni ci sono mille modi per valutarle.
Vedi qua fra traditori e traditi.
E per l'esempio che hai fatto del figlio che fa a botte: qualunque motivo ci sia difficilmente proverei a trovare una giustificazione.... Per i miei trascorsi mi trascino ancora rotture di palle..


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> L'ho letta, ma se riusciamo a uscire dal ginepraio del "fatto fesso" inteso come attribuire un disvalore a chi viene tradito, si creano meno equivoci di interpretazione. Usiamo "ingannare", che è meglio o "tradire".
> Tanto son tutti sinonimi.


Il disvalore sta sempre in agguato anche nell'inganno. Pochissimi sanno giudicare un tradimento in modo asettico senza preconcetti. E tutti proiettano. A buon bisogno facendosi scudo dell'etica perché sono troppo deboli per reggere un sistema di pensiero genuinamente individuale. Un po' come il ragazzino ribelle che alla fine è perfettamente omologato nella categoria dei ragazzi ribelli. Troppi ne leggi. Qui e altrove.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Un azione è un azione, La puoi vedere come ti pare ma sempre un azione resta.
> Le giustificazioni ci sono mille modi per valutarle.
> Vedi qua fra traditori e traditi.
> E per l'esempio che hai fatto del figlio che fa a botte: qualunque motivo ci sia difficilmente proverei a trovare una giustificazione.... Per i miei trascorsi mi trascino ancora rotture di palle..


Beh a seconda delle circostanze per me potrebbe essere molto diverso.


----------

